# GTG at Tree Monkey's DEC. 6 Augusta, WI



## TBrown (Nov 11, 2014)

Sounds like Saturday the 6th works for most people. We are going to help cut wood for Scott's shop and for at his house. Any questions pm me or Stihl Livin. We will be cutting trees, Chris will be in the skidder, bucking, and splitting. If it isn't too much trouble bring a splitter. Pm me and I will edit this for a role call list. Maybe include your zip and if you are thinking of bringing a splitter.
Attending
Tbrown. 28t swisher
Stihl Livin
Hedge Row splitters
Levi
Husqy lover
Dodgegeeks
Lurch2
RValue
AWOL
Alex
Vic
Moody
Wendel
Cobey
Hinerman
MarcS
Homelite410
Mdavlee?
Sunfish?
Weekend lumberjack?
Sam-tip splitters and toolcat
Oliver1655 bucking trailer
Wood Cutter
Jonsered raket. Splitter
Mweba?
Dave53223
Fishnuts2
JB and SCOTT splitter
5R-INC x2
GrizzlyAdams86
Dieselfitter


----------



## husqy lover (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm am in contingent on a baby sitter


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm in.. 
Along with others from da souf..
They'll chime in here..


----------



## TBrown (Nov 11, 2014)

I'll update the list every night. Figure a list will be nice.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 11, 2014)

I will hopefully have a guy or 2 with me. And I'll see about getting a splitter


----------



## TBrown (Nov 11, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I'm in..
> Along with others from da souf..
> They'll chime in here..


10 hours. All I can say is wow


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 11, 2014)

I'll ask momma! Any motels in Augusta?


----------



## TBrown (Nov 11, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I'll ask momma! Any motels in Augusta?


Best bet is Eau claire is a half hour away.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 11, 2014)

Ic


----------



## sam-tip (Nov 11, 2014)

Subscribed


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 11, 2014)

Sure wish I could be there to help!


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 11, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Sure wish I could be there to help!


Why not??
Just takes some time and fuel!!!
There's a bunch of wood hoarders in Ohio that may tag along!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 11, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I'll ask momma! Any motels in Augusta?


How far is Heavyfuel's from Augusta?


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 11, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Subscribed


BAM!!!


----------



## TBrown (Nov 11, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> How far is Heavyfuel's from Augusta?


About 2 1/2 hours


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 11, 2014)

TBrown said:


> About 2 1/2 hours


Yikes! Forgot it was that far...
Hmmmmm....
I'll figure sumthin out...
I can't go to WI without visiting Grantsburg...


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Yikes! Forgot it was that far...
> Hmmmmm....
> I'll figure sumthin out...
> I can't go to WI without visiting Grantsburg...


Fri night motel in Eau Claire, sat night party in Jons shop! 

BAM!


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 11, 2014)

How is Scott doing?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 11, 2014)

The dodgegeeks should be there.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 11, 2014)

Right now I have a work conflict with the 6th, but subscribing in case things change. 

Hope you are doing better Scott. 

Philbert


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 11, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Yikes! Forgot it was that far...
> Hmmmmm....
> I'll figure sumthin out...
> I can't go to WI without visiting Grantsburg...




Gloverville ??


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 11, 2014)

04ultra said:


> Gloverville ??


Of course!!!


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 11, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Of course!!!




That place where everybodys name starts with the letter J


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 11, 2014)

I will probably leave the cities around 530 so I am there around 8. We also should get some vitels figured out too. It's not safe to cut on an empty stomach.


----------



## husqy lover (Nov 11, 2014)

Good call nic, I will bring some pie


----------



## TBrown (Nov 11, 2014)

I can bring barbeque and buns


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 11, 2014)

husqy lover said:


> Good call nic, I will bring some pie



You can't expect your parents to babysit and make you pie to bring with.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 11, 2014)

Maybe this could work out. It's about 14 hours driving to get there.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 11, 2014)

The more the merrier. It would be nice to finally meet more members ecspecially ones I've done deals with.


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 11, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> Maybe this could work out. It's about 14 hours driving to get there.





You could go home with trunk full of stuff if you stop over here on way home ..


----------



## cobey (Nov 11, 2014)

If Matt has room, and we git it all figuered out im in............. ok with work and wife


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 11, 2014)

04ultra said:


> You could go home with trunk full of stuff if you stop over here on way home ..


That would be good. I need to take a tour of that area.


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 11, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> That would be good. I need to take a tour of that area.



Not a problem Mike..


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 11, 2014)

cobey said:


> If Matt has room, and we git it all figuered out im in............. ok with work and wife


We'll work out riding arraingements...
That's not a problem...
Need to get oliver1655 involved soon..
And how many big splitters in tow...


----------



## cobey (Nov 11, 2014)

have to find a good overpass to sleep under too    I guess we do need a plan for that..... I stayed at the GOOD hotel in Iowa and wasnt super impressed,
(I had to work on the door to get it to lock, I finally wedged a screwdriver in to keep it locked)


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 11, 2014)

cobey said:


> have to find a good overpass to sleep under too    I guess we do need a plan for that..... I stayed at the GOOD hotel in Iowa and wasnt super impressed,
> (I had to work on the door to get it to lock, I finally wedged a screwdriver in to keep it locked)


We'll figure sumpin out...


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 12, 2014)

Back to page one.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 12, 2014)

Extended forecast is showing high of 28, lows in the teens. Perfect wood cutting weather.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 12, 2014)

TBrown said:


> Extended forecast is showing high of 28, lows in the teens. Perfect wood cutting weather.


And NO SNOW!!!

Please!!!


----------



## Rudedog (Nov 12, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> Maybe this could work out. It's about 14 hours driving to get there.


I was thinking the same thing but I just got off the phone with my boss and its not going to happen. That date is in the middle of my six week weekend work obligation. I've only been to Wisconsin once for cold weather training at Fort McCoy. Not my idea of fun.


----------



## sam-tip (Nov 12, 2014)

Forecast is for snow. Oh no Fort McCoy. Spent many summer camps there.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 12, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Forecast is for snow. Oh no Fort McCoy. Spent many summer camps there.


I grew up about 20 minutes from Fort McCoy. Snow should be fine, hopefully.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 12, 2014)

Snow and cold are way better than heat and humidity. If you get cold your not working hard enough.


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 12, 2014)

Boy I would enjoy a trip out there again .
Not sure I can talk my wife into going.
Chris


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 12, 2014)

Tell her there are shopping malls she can visit.


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 12, 2014)

T brown where did you grow up?


----------



## dieselfitter (Nov 12, 2014)

There is an indoor water park nearby in Eau Claire, open year round.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 12, 2014)

Toad22t said:


> T brown where did you grow up?


Cashton, just south of Sparta.


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 12, 2014)

Ok I know where that is! I work in new lisbon!


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 12, 2014)

I live about 40 mins straight east of tomah on hwy 21!


----------



## skippysphins (Nov 12, 2014)

What's the water park name? Great wolf lodge?


----------



## dieselfitter (Nov 12, 2014)

*Metropolis Resort*
5150 Fairview Dr
Eau Claire, WI 54701


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 12, 2014)

There is a great wolf lodge in the Wisconsin dells which is about 2 to 2/1/2 hours from eau Claire ! But if your coming from pa great wolf would be right on the way to the gtg


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 12, 2014)

TBrown said:


> Cashton, just south of Sparta.[/QUOT





TBrown said:


> Cashton, just south of Sparta.




That Cashton hill on 27 is not fun in winter.....Spent many years hauling milk too Westby


----------



## MarcS (Nov 12, 2014)

I will try my best to make it. Bringing my Johnny Reds but no splitter. If there is any bitternut hickory I'll gladly handle that with my fiskars.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 12, 2014)

MarcS said:


> I will try my best to make it. Bringing my Johnny Reds but no splitter. If there is any bitternut hickory I'll gladly handle that with my fiskars.



You have to come. I want to try out that new saw you got. I did put in a good word to the seller for you


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm about 30 mins north of the Wisconsin dells also lol. He!! I'm about 30 to 45 mins away from anything of any size!


----------



## MarcS (Nov 12, 2014)

Ha, yeah as long I'm not stuck combining corn yet. I am pumped for the 2260, thanks for vouching for me. I'll try to have a spike made too.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 12, 2014)

If your still combining I'll go the long way out there and grab the 2260 but I can't promise to bring it back.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 12, 2014)

I'd come if I can afford it. (


----------



## Erik B (Nov 12, 2014)

Where is Tree Monkeys place in Augusta?


----------



## TBrown (Nov 12, 2014)

04ultra said:


> That Cashton hill on 27 is not fun in winter.....Spent many years hauling milk too Westby


When I was about 7, my mom and my two brothers and I were rear ended in an almost stopped ford escort by a southbound milk truck at the 27 & 33 intersection. 30 years ago.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 12, 2014)

Erik B said:


> Where is Tree Monkeys place in Augusta?


S6825 Wisconsin 27, Augusta, WI 54722. Its a few miles north of town
.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 12, 2014)

MarcS said:


> I will try my best to make it. Bringing my Johnny Reds but no splitter. If there is any bitternut hickory I'll gladly handle that with my fiskars.


All standing dead oak I think.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 12, 2014)

04ultra said:


> That Cashton hill on 27 is not fun in winter.....Spent many years hauling milk too Westby


Where are you from??


----------



## TBrown (Nov 12, 2014)

Toad22t said:


> There is a great wolf lodge in the Wisconsin dells which is about 2 to 2/1/2 hours from eau Claire ! But if your coming from pa great wolf would be right on the way to the gtg


There is a small indoor water park in eau claire. Chaos waterpark


----------



## TBrown (Nov 12, 2014)

dieselfitter said:


> *Metropolis Resort*
> 5150 Fairview Dr
> Eau Claire, WI 54701


Chaos water park is here


----------



## TBrown (Nov 12, 2014)

Toad22t said:


> Ok I know where that is! I work in new lisbon!


I worked at cardinal glass in tomah 18 years ago. Worked with a guy who also worked at a body shop in new lisbon


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 12, 2014)

I work at walker stainless building semi trailers which were probably hauling the milk.


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 12, 2014)

TBrown said:


> When I was about 7, my mom and my two brothers and I were rear ended in an almost stopped ford escort by a southbound milk truck at the 27 & 33 intersection. 30 years ago.





TBrown said:


> Where are you from??




East side of state..


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 12, 2014)

Toad22t said:


> I work at walker stainless building semi trailers which were probably hauling the milk.



Most of our trailers and Quads were Walker .....Only a few Quads had Brenner.......I hauled Whey for 8 years and everything we had was Walker


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 12, 2014)

Awwww Dudes!!! I can't make it previous commitment,,, Grrrrrrrr


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 12, 2014)

04ultra said:


> Most of our trailers and Quads were Walker .....Only a few Quads had Brenner.......I hauled Whey for 8 years and everything we had was Walker




Ya walker owns brenner, well did. Walbash trailer bought us all out. Did you haul out of fondulac then? I can't remember the name! Zimmerman maybe?


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 12, 2014)

Toad22t said:


> Ya walker owns brenner, well did. Walbash trailer bought us all out. Did you haul out of fondulac then? I can't remember the name! Zimmerman maybe?




No.......Joosse Trucking and JTE Transport


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 12, 2014)

Anyone have a recommendation for motel close to Scotts?


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 12, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> I'd come if I can afford it. (


Heck Dan...
All ya gotta do is ride along..


----------



## TBrown (Nov 13, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for motel close to Scotts?


http://www.woodlandwi.com
This is less than a mile from Scott's, no idea on what its like. Otherwise half hour to Eau Claire.


----------



## sam-tip (Nov 13, 2014)

Is there a official start time or meeting time on Saturday. Or when would you think the group would start splitting wood. Trying to ponder can I get up early and make it weather permitting.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 13, 2014)

I plan on being there by 8 am.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 13, 2014)

TBrown said:


> http://www.woodlandwi.com
> This is less than a mile from Scott's, no idea on what its like. Otherwise half hour to Eau Claire.


OK.. Rooms there are cheap. Like 49 bucks.. Guy is a friend of Scott's. said he normally shuts down Dec. 1, but if there's guys wanting rooms, he'll hold off till after the cut.. Said he'd probably join us Saturday to help too..
So call the guy and get reservations. I spoke for 2 rooms already.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 13, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> OK.. Rooms there are cheap. Like 49 bucks.. Guy is a friend of Scott's. said he normally shuts down Dec. 1, but if there's guys wanting rooms, he'll hold off till after the cut.. Said he'd probably join us Saturday to help too..
> So call the guy and get reservations. I spoke for 2 rooms already.


Its just up the road. Gas station, bait, and gun store. Very cool.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 13, 2014)

Beer bait and ammo! Lol


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 13, 2014)

So momma says I can go!!! I officially asked and she said OK!


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 13, 2014)

Looks like RValue will be attending also! We should be able to run the 2 big splitters up in his dump trailer for a nice neat tow package...
He says his truck will haul 4 people comfortably...


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 13, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> So momma says I can go!!! I officially asked and she said OK!



This is funny. When I told my wife there was plans for a gtg at Scott's I think she may have jumped for joy knowing I was going to be gone.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 13, 2014)

Alex has committed his splitter whether he goes or not.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 13, 2014)

More splitters the better. We have an unlimited supply of trees.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 13, 2014)

TBrown said:


> More splitters the better. We have an unlimited supply of trees.


Wait till you Alex's splitters, they're a thing of beauty...
Massive beauty.. 
Mine looks like scrap iron, but I'll bring the 4 and 6 way... 
For that easy splitting northern fodder..


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 13, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Wait till you Alex's splitters, they're a thing of beauty...
> Massive beauty..
> Mine looks like scrap iron, but I'll bring the 4 and 6 way...
> For that easy splitting northern fodder..



I've been wondering about that fodder. I've been hearing that lately, "Fodder, Fodder, Fodder," now I know what she, I mean it means.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 13, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Wait till you Alex's splitters, they're a thing of beauty...
> Massive beauty..
> Mine looks like scrap iron, but I'll bring the 4 and 6 way...
> For that easy splitting northern fodder..


We will have to stop when we get 100 cord in the pile


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 13, 2014)

I have now reserved 4 rooms...


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I have now reserved 4 rooms...


OK, we have splitters, a place to stay, each one of us will bring a saw or 3, so where is the Friday night good place to eat??


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 13, 2014)

Cutters headed north...

RValue
Hedgerow
Hinerman
Cobey
Lurch2
AWOL
Alex
Homelite410
Vic
Moody


Possible:

Sunfish 
Weekendlumberjack
Samtip 
Oliver1655

Who am I forgetting???


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 13, 2014)

Moody. Alright I have missed him.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 13, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> OK, we have splitters, a place to stay, each one of us will bring a saw or 3, so where is the Friday night good place to eat??


I will do some research.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 13, 2014)

Shop party??


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 13, 2014)

I am going to bring shredded turkey for sandwiches plus bars or cookies and a cooler full of water. Hope the water don't freeze though


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 13, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Cutters headed north...
> 
> RValue
> Hedgerow
> ...



To be classified as a cutter is indeed an honor.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 13, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> To be classified as a cutter is indeed an honor.


I'll second that, hack would fit me to a T!


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 13, 2014)

Update:

Cutters headed north...

RValue
Hedgerow
Hinerman
Cobey
Lurch2
AWOL
Alex
Homelite410
Vic
Moody
Wendell


Possible:

Sunfish 
Weekendlumberjack
Samtip 
Oliver1655
Mweba


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 13, 2014)

I think Mitch is out, deer season here in Iowa.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 13, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Update:
> 
> Cutters headed north...
> 
> ...



I was really nervous that if my saws saw AWOL they wouldn't start. Then I saw Wendell, and knew I had a chance.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 13, 2014)

Maybe I can get someone to spin up a couple 78 dl .325 full skips.  

Bring out the big guns!


----------



## TBrown (Nov 13, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> Maybe I can get someone to spin up a couple 78 dl .325 full skips.
> 
> Bring out the big guns!


They make .325 full skip?


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 13, 2014)

yep! And it cuts awesome. and less sharpening

Not stihl, luckily.


----------



## Hinerman (Nov 13, 2014)

TBrown said:


> More splitters the better. We have an unlimited supply of trees.


 
In my experience the problem is usually getting the wood to the splitters. Are the trees already on the ground so we can pull splitters right up next to them?


----------



## Philbert (Nov 13, 2014)

Hinerman said:


> In my experience the problem is usually getting the wood to the splitters. Are the trees already on the ground so we can pull splitters right up next to them?


Ask Scott. Last time I was there he had piles of stacked logs.

Philbert


----------



## TBrown (Nov 13, 2014)

Hinerman said:


> In my experience the problem is usually getting the wood to the splitters. Are the trees already on the ground so we can pull splitters right up next to them?


Going to try to have a bunch on the landing beforehand. Might be a special trailer coming from Missouri. Log truck and skidder on site. Will be a pre gtg on the 29th most likely.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 13, 2014)

TBrown said:


> Going to try to have a bunch on the landing beforehand. Might be a special trailer coming from Missouri. Log truck and skidder on site. Will be a pre gtg on the 29th most likely.



I can make that one too


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 13, 2014)

*20JPX100U Oregon 100' roll Full Skip chainsaw chain .325 .050 Bulk Reel 100*


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 13, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I think Mitch is out, deer season here in Iowa.


Does Mitch have a hard time shooting deer?
I thought all you had to do was go out in the morning and shoot one, then you were done...?


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 13, 2014)

Does Mitch have a hard time shooting deer?
I thought all you had to do was go out in the morning and shoot one, then you were done...?


Only if it didn't work out so well the night before.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 13, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Does Mitch have a hard time shooting deer? I thought all you had to do was go out in the morning and shoot one, then you were done...?


He could probably hit one on the way up to Wisconsin . . . . 

Philbert


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 13, 2014)

Wow! This almost backfired on me. Unlike Mike, I didn't ask permission just yet. I have just learned that word choice and timing is so important in these matters. When I mentioned riding to WI with 3 other men and then meeting up with a bunch more men with chainsaws, there was a favorable response. The hard part was explaining that she wasn't the one going........


----------



## sam-tip (Nov 13, 2014)

Philbert said:


> He could probably hit one on the way up to Wisconsin . . . .
> 
> Philbert




Yes Dec 6 the deer will be running crazy in Iowa. First day of shot gun season. So watch out for the deer if driving through Iowa.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 13, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Yes Dec 6 the deer will be running crazy in Iowa. First day of shot gun season. So watch out for the deer if driving through Iowa.



There is an advantage in the South where none of the deer and only half the hunters can read. Opening day is just like any other.


----------



## cobey (Nov 13, 2014)

got the heater on in the little shed... finding a couple good dependable saws for monkey duty...
need to be small and strong.. (so I can use it......  Im a wuss)


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 13, 2014)

cobey said:


> got the heater on in the little shed... finding a couple good dependable saws for monkey duty...
> need to be small and strong.. (so I can use it......  Im a wuss)


2159,590?


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 13, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> 2159,590?


Sorta what I was thinkin'..


----------



## cobey (Nov 13, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Sorta what I was thinkin'..


 that will work......................... thought about the 111 dolmar and the 590


----------



## awol (Nov 13, 2014)

Might better leave the 590 home, I'd hate for it to blow up with everybody watching!


----------



## cobey (Nov 13, 2014)

awol said:


> Might better leave the 590 home, I'd hate for it to blow up with everybody watching!


 it will be ok shes pig fat and pulling hard... I wiped out a 40" hard elm log the other day quickly ... it was nice to get done so quick


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 13, 2014)

Log trailer trial by fire..
It's a saw torture test...!!


----------



## awol (Nov 13, 2014)

The log trailer's not so bad 'til ya try to saw through the bunks or expanded metal floor.


----------



## cobey (Nov 13, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Log trailer trial by fire..
> It's a saw torture test...!!


 I think Alan can test a saw good... 5 gallons worth


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 13, 2014)

I resemble that remark...


----------



## awol (Nov 13, 2014)

Yep, and today was only another 3gallon day.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 13, 2014)

awol said:


> Yep, and today was only another 3gallon day.


Some go thru a certain 70?????


----------



## awol (Nov 13, 2014)

No, it's back apart, working on the second draft. I'll try to bring it to WI.


----------



## cobey (Nov 13, 2014)

awol said:


> The log trailer's not so bad 'til ya try to saw through the bunks or expanded metal floor.


 I dogged a saw in and rolled it srait up far enough to almost put the bar into my into my crotch....... no one saw me do it  
I wont make that mistake again ! Levi was looking strait at me and didnt realize what i did  
I learned ALWAYS KNOW WHERE YOUR BAR IS on the bucking trailer....


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 13, 2014)

awol said:


> No, it's back apart, working on the second draft. I'll try to bring it to WI.


Its all Good Alan, just have fun buddeh!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 13, 2014)

You suthern folk best bring some of them long underbritches, its gunna be a bit chilly here in da north land dontcha know. Yaaaaaaahhh.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 13, 2014)

Y'all bringin' MO Jim???


----------



## TBrown (Nov 13, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> You suthern folk best bring some of them long underbritches, its gunna be a bit chilly here in da north land dontcha know. Yaaaaaaahhh.


Shop and garage are heated....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Nov 13, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Cutters headed north...
> 
> RValue
> Hedgerow
> ...



Well there is good news I was going to be able to come up and help with what ever needed done until my wife and I looked at the school calender. Youngest daughter has a musical that weekend.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 13, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> You suthern folk best bring some of them long underbritches, its gunna be a bit chilly here in da north land dontcha know. Yaaaaaaahhh.



No they will just need to work harder to stay warm.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 13, 2014)

I was born in da UP...
Ain't scared of no cold...

But grubbing wood out of the snow sux...

But we'll do it if we gotta!!!!


----------



## cobey (Nov 13, 2014)

it was cold here last year...... and it isnt looking good for this year


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 14, 2014)

Well it's cold out right now...
It's only November.. Seems Minnesota has left it's door open and all the cold is leaking out...
Andy? If ya could, please go close it...

Thank you...

"The Show Me State"


----------



## TBrown (Nov 14, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I was born in da UP...
> Ain't scared of no cold...
> 
> But grubbing wood out of the snow sux...
> ...


If your from the UP, this should be nothing...


----------



## TBrown (Nov 14, 2014)

We need more local guys to check in. Currently over half the guys coming are traveling 10 hours one way.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 14, 2014)

I have sent messages to a few but haven't heard anything back yet. I also told heavy fuel


----------



## Hinerman (Nov 14, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> You suthern folk best bring some of them long underbritches, its gunna be a bit chilly here in da north land dontcha know. Yaaaaaaahhh.



Don't remind me. I am already loosing sleep over the thought of how cold it is going to be. Hopefully, the sun will shine down on us that day.


----------



## Fishnuts2 (Nov 14, 2014)

TBrown said:


> We need more local guys to check in. Currently over half the guys coming are traveling 10 hours one way.


Put me down as a possible. It's only 80 miles from my place, so that's more local. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Nov 14, 2014)

Rubber coated gloves might be a plus. I don't like wet gloves from the snow.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 14, 2014)

Maybe the kiln will be fired up to dry gloves and stuff.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 14, 2014)

Bam







Morning fellas! I'm stoked to come up!!


----------



## thinkrtinker (Nov 14, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Bam
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mike, you are exactly correct.
If it gets down to 15° they shut down the schools.
not enough heaters or enough money in the budget!

Would like to come and cut but have previous commitments


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 14, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Bam
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I lived in Idaho, 90 miles from Canada. I got a real eye opener on snow, we got 12 feet that year. I learned to keep the firewood under the deck, and not 50 yards away. I learned to shovel the fire hydrant first, to meet the road grader pushing snow to clear the driveway from the slush that turns to concrete in minutes, and I learned to drink, no wait, that was a perfection thing I just got better at. I learned that Rainier is awful. (had to move away first). I learned that grass grows under the snow, and its hard to get all the way to the bottom of the snow. I learned they don't read the gas meters in the winter. LOL Basically I am a learned man.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 14, 2014)

Andy? How's that fancy new wood shed working??? Keeping everything dry?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 14, 2014)

It is way sweet!!! I haven't burned any of the wood in it yet, it just looks too nice with it all stacked full. Someone sure did a fine job of stacking. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 14, 2014)

No doubt! Keep it full!!
Maybe you all can hang christmas lights on it... 

On another note, I won't be bringin' the 064 Andy, so you have to bring yours...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 14, 2014)

I will bring it. Probably bring my 562 as well, love that thing.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 14, 2014)

How crazy do you have to be to drive 10 hours to mess with chainsaws?? Wait, don't answer that...


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 14, 2014)

I'll have my 064 but it's only stock as I just got it.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 14, 2014)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> How crazy do you have to be to drive 10 hours to mess with chainsaws?? Wait, don't answer that...


Are you coming? I was up at jd's years ago for a gtg.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 14, 2014)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> How crazy do you have to be to drive 10 hours to mess with chainsaws?? Wait, don't answer that...


I may not touch one all day.... 
Split,split,split........


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 14, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I may not touch one all day....
> Split,split,split........




Being crippled does have an advantage!


----------



## cobey (Nov 14, 2014)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> How crazy do you have to be to drive 10 hours to mess with chainsaws?? Wait, don't answer that...


 we are not all right in the heads... but we try to take care of our own 
in a world full of selfish, and hope less people, I have my Lord, church, very small family and LOTS of saw buddys........ the rest is just total insanity
saws buddys are from many backgrounds but seem to get along with each others differences


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 14, 2014)

cobey said:


> we are not all right in the heads... but we try to take care of our own
> in a world full of selfish, and hope less people, I have my Lord, church, very small family and LOTS of saw buddys........ the rest is just total insanity
> saws buddys are from many backgrounds but seem to get along with each others differences



Thanks for including me....... (to get along with each others differences)


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 14, 2014)

By the way, Hedge is not crippled. I be the crippled one.


----------



## awol (Nov 14, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> By the way, Hedge is not crippled. I be the crippled one.


 That's what pullin' on a 2100 for two days straight will get ya!


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 14, 2014)

Hours before the first AR OK TX MO KS GtG, at Freehands, I put up my walker, and migrated to a cane.


----------



## cobey (Nov 14, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> Thanks for including me....... (to get along with each others differences)


 I like you Dan, I dont know how u are different (we like saws) thanks for the air guns my friend


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 14, 2014)

How about a couple (4 ?) pallets in the nose of the trailer to keep the heavier junk (LOL) from migrating forward? We can stack the saws on the pallets.


----------



## cobey (Nov 14, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> Hours before the first AR OK TX MO KS GtG, at Freehands, I put up my walker, and migrated to a cane.


 glad you are up and around now


----------



## awol (Nov 14, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> How about a couple (4 ?) pallets in the nose of the trailer to keep the heavier junk (LOL) from migrating forward? We can stack the saws on the pallets.


 You mean we get to take saws!?


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 14, 2014)

Now this is the greatest 'hard to believe' you guys have ever heard: Tomorrow I am planning on working on my saws.............. and take some of my new learned chain sharpening tricks to work.


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 14, 2014)

I wish I could make it! Don't know most of you but there is always room for more chainsaw buddies! I have my kids that weekend. I hope everything goes well for you Scott and you get better soon!


----------



## husqy lover (Nov 14, 2014)

Is anyone bringing a big husqy to this gtg


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 14, 2014)

husqy lover said:


> Is anyone bringing a big husqy to this gtg



How big you talking.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 14, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Looks like RValue will be attending also! We should be able to run the 2 big splitters up in his dump trailer for a nice neat tow package...
> He says his truck will haul 4 people comfortably...


All y'all are cool & all... But i missed Dan! Psyched he's coming! [emoji134]


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 14, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> Y'all bringin' MO Jim???


Ooo! Ooo! Ya! You ARE bringing MO Jim, right?! And logging 22? And WSC? (am i gettin greedy?) And..and... Everyone?! [emoji56] how boot the emu? Can he make it? 
Aw, sucks, i think i miss you guys... [emoji4]


----------



## cobey (Nov 14, 2014)

husqy lover said:


> Is anyone bringing a big husqy to this gtg


Doug has one with a 5 ft bar


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 14, 2014)

cobey said:


> Doug has one with a 5 ft bar


If he leaves it with me the weekend before........ And with his permission I'll bring it!!!


----------



## sam-tip (Nov 14, 2014)

3120 and 395


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 14, 2014)

Doug are you going to make it. I hear you have lots of toys to bring to a gtg.


----------



## husqy lover (Nov 14, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> How big you talking.


Anything bigger than a 359, the bigger the better. I need to find something I like and be bigger that what you have


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 14, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> How big you talking.


Now that's a good question...
Doug has the biggest model...
Dan has the second biggest model.. 
Then there's the next in line, think Doug got one of those too...
Then me and Andy got the sexiest model...
And on and on...


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 15, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> Doug are you going to make it. I hear you have lots of toys to bring to a gtg.


That's an understatement!


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 15, 2014)

But these are sooooooooo beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 15, 2014)

I like redheads.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 15, 2014)

Crying shame that bigger is not always better. In the long run , hour after hour of laying down wood, (actually doing work) a wee bit smaller and better handler has ample horsepower to get the job done.

I almost never use my 3120, and the 372 is only a couple minutes slower on a 4 foot cut. So if you only have a big tree every 6 months..................................


----------



## Mo. Jim (Nov 15, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Ooo! Ooo! Ya! You ARE bringing MO Jim, right?! And logging 22? And WSC? (am i gettin greedy?) And..and... Everyone?! [emoji56] how boot the emu? Can he make it?
> Aw, sucks, i think i miss you guys... [emoji4]


 Sara I would love to make the trip, but working in the cold is how I wound up with that bad foot and leg last winter. I had my hands and feet frost bit as a teenager and the older I get the less cold I can tolerate.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 15, 2014)

Mo. Jim said:


> Sara I would love to make the trip, but working in the cold is how I wound up with that bad foot and leg last winter. I had my hands and feet frost bit as a teenager and the older I get the less cold I can tolerate.


Yup! That's it! That's my problem........ I was out be hind the barn and got first bit.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Nov 15, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> Yup! That's it! That's my problem........ I was out be hind the barn and got first bit.




Tell the truth what where you doing behind the barn.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 15, 2014)

Mo. Jim said:


> Sara I would love to make the trip, but working in the cold is how I wound up with that bad foot and leg last winter. I had my hands and feet frost bit as a teenager and the older I get the less cold I can tolerate.


But your the best Missouri coffee making chainsaw nut I know!!!!!! Just keep the coffee flowing to us Jim, that will do just fine!


----------



## sam-tip (Nov 15, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> Doug are you going to make it. I hear you have lots of toys to bring to a gtg.


Trying to make it work. Will have to leave at o dark thirty to get there. Weather and road conditions is the key factor.

3120 is my least used saw but most important. When you need it you really need it. 

My most used is the smallest 38 cc saw.

Plenty of fun toys for a gtg but limited room in trailer.


----------



## Toad22t (Nov 15, 2014)

I just wanna see these trailers you all are talking about after they are all loaded. That itself is gonna be a beautiful sight. I may have to take a mental picture and put it in thee old spank bank. Lol


----------



## flyboy553 (Nov 15, 2014)

I may be able to make it, along with a couple buddies. IF I make it, will bring along my 3120(45inch and 36 inch bars) and something a little lighter to run. Might also have some big Jonnies with.

Ted


----------



## old guy (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm with Mo. Jim on this one, I'd really like to go but I'm awkward enough in the summer and the cold and snow is a bit much.

John


----------



## TBrown (Nov 15, 2014)

flyboy553 said:


> I may be able to make it, along with a couple buddies. IF I make it, will bring along my 3120(45inch and 36 inch bars) and something a little lighter to run. Might also have some big Jonnies with.
> 
> 
> Ted


I will have to have them round up some big wood. I will bring my 880, buts she's stock.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hoping to make it, but if not, plans are in the works to get the bucking trailer there.



Logs need to be less than 14' long. Prefer not to have larger than 24" diameter on top. The large rounds have too much energy rolling down the expanded metal. Don't want anyone hurt. 

It is very important that both ends of the log are cut at ruffly the same time. If only one is cut all the way up to the rack, it is a real possibility of the other end falling & flipping the log off the rack. Ask Don-Sunfish what happens if this happens. (He was not the person operating the saw, just in the wrong place at the wrong time. 

That is Hedgerow's splitter on the right.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 15, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> Hoping to make it, but if not, plans are in the works to get the bucking trailer there.
> View attachment 379798
> 
> 
> ...


Good info and awesome set up. Will plan accordingly. Right now they are skidding tree length.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 15, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> Hoping to make it, but if not, plans are in the works to get the bucking trailer there.
> View attachment 379798
> 
> 
> ...



I can see how that trailer, a tractor loading it, and 2 men moving the rounds could double my production.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 15, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> Hoping to make it, but if not, plans are in the works to get the bucking trailer there.
> View attachment 379798
> 
> 
> ...




A solution would be to have (2 ?) cutting them to length while on the forks. Kindof a pre- station station. Then the logs gettting to the trailer would be very similar. This would lower congestion at the trailer also. 


Another million dollar solution!


----------



## awol (Nov 15, 2014)

Hope ya can make it John!


----------



## TBrown (Nov 15, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> A solution would be to have (2 ?) cutting them to length while on the forks. Kindof a pre- station station. Then the logs gettting to the trailer would be very similar. This would lower congestion at the trailer also.
> 
> 
> Another million dollar solution!


Great idea, not sure if there will be anything with forks or grapple. But log truck should work...


----------



## Oliver1655 (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm gong to try.


----------



## super3 (Nov 15, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> Yup! That's it! That's my problem........ I was out be hind the barn and got first bit.





WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Tell the truth what where you doing behind the barn.





353535


----------



## Philbert (Nov 15, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> Hoping to make it, but if not, plans are in the works to get the bucking trailer there.



See if you guys can get Denny from Interfaith Caregivers there to see the trailer in action!



Oliver1655 said:


> It is very important that both ends of the log are cut at ruffly the same time. If only one is cut all the way up to the rack, it is a real possibility of the other end falling & flipping the log off the rack.



Would additional top/mid-tier support bars address this?

Philbert


----------



## awol (Nov 15, 2014)

In Mansfield we would prep the tops while on the ground in the staging area, Doug would pick them up with the Tool cat and pile them at the bucking trailer, and John loaded them on the trailer with forks. It worked real smooth most of the time. The only bottleneck was getting the wood split, and at times getting the split wood moved out of the way.
With logs instead of only tops, I would think the time required to prep them would be much less, and output would also be higher.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 15, 2014)

super3 said:


> 353535


In the south it is 1212121212 . Must be a northern thing, because of the short summers, you have to hurry.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 15, 2014)

Philbert said:


> See if you guys can get Denny from Interfaith Caregivers there to see the trailer in action!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they were over the top.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 15, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> Hoping to make it, but if not, plans are in the works to get the bucking trailer there.
> View attachment 379798
> 
> 
> ...


It left a mark or three. Keeps ya on yer toes though.

That photo was taken before I got my splitter set up in the 'danger zone'...


----------



## sam-tip (Nov 15, 2014)

log trailer in action in Waukee Iowa.


----------



## sam-tip (Nov 15, 2014)

Two cord plus load on trailer.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 15, 2014)

We will have a skid there one way or another. There should be plenty of good sized logs for the trailer. The smaller limbs can go another direction.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 15, 2014)

That video is unreal. You guys down south move fast


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 15, 2014)

TBrown said:


> That video is unreal. You guys down south move fast



The saws cut fast as well!


----------



## sam-tip (Nov 15, 2014)

Shorter video of our second charity cut in Waukee. You can see how it is nice to have one machine stage the logs for the loader. Then to have some way to get the splits out of the way.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Nov 15, 2014)

I have snow, are you getting any up north?


----------



## Oliver1655 (Nov 15, 2014)

The problem with the log flipping was not during the loading but one of the saw operators got ahead of the one on the other side & so it flipped sideways. Everyone now keeps an eye on their cutting partner so that is not really an issue. 

One operator who is kept feed saws so they did not have to take time to fill or sharpen the chain can keep 3 splitters busy. Lumberjackchef proved this. Hedgerow & Worksawcollector kept handing him saws to run at the initial charity cut we used the trailer on & by the time he got a break I think his arms were a couple of inches longer.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 15, 2014)

Very cool to see the trailer and stands in action. Thank for posting them here.

Philbert


----------



## cobey (Nov 15, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> The problem with the log flipping was not during the loading but one of the saw operators got ahead of the one on the other side & so it flipped sideways. Everyone now keeps an eye on their cutting partner so that is not really an issue.
> 
> One operator who is kept feed saws so they did not have to take time to fill or sharpen the chain can keep 3 splitters busy. Lumberjackchef proved this. Hedgerow & Worksawcollector kept handing him saws to run at the initial charity cut we used the trailer on & by the time he got a break I think his arms were a couple of inches longer.


 Chad is one heck of a saw operator and carver


----------



## awol (Nov 15, 2014)

cobey said:


> Chad is one heck of a saw operator and carver


 Yup!! When watching him cut/carve it looks like the saw is just another part of his body!


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 16, 2014)

If someone's got the itch to run saws, that trailer will cure them of it...
Bout 2 hours and 6 saws later, they'll be looking for a break!!

I'm bringin john Deere saws Alan!!
That'll make 3 total , so far...


----------



## cobey (Nov 16, 2014)

I saw the trailer at yer place and was gonna cut a couple... then got distracted by some shiny thing or something


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 16, 2014)

Good news...
We can add oliver1655 to the "will be there" list... He'll be riding up with Lurch2 and bringing the splitter/trailer combo... 
Its always good to have the tool's inventor there on site...


Now...
To get Doug there for sure...


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 16, 2014)

A first for me: I am 100 % ready. Or shall I say, I have achieved all my pre - trip preparations that I thought I should. Hindsight may change that.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 16, 2014)

I could bring my quick connect forks, if that would help in any way. Small quick connect.


----------



## awol (Nov 16, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I'm bringin john Deere saws Alan!!
> That'll make 3 total , so far...


 Gathering of the Green? Sure would be great if the Deeres outnumbered the Stills!


----------



## TBrown (Nov 16, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> I could bring my quick connect forks, if that would help in any way. Small quick connect.


I might be able to get a positrack with forks on it.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 16, 2014)

awol said:


> Gathering of the Green? Sure would be great if the Deeres outnumbered the Stills!


I have one deere. Haven't looked into getting it running.


----------



## sam-tip (Nov 16, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> I could bring my quick connect forks, if that would help in any way. Small quick connect.



What to the forks fit?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 16, 2014)

Mo. Jim said:


> Sara I would love to make the trip, but working in the cold is how I wound up with that bad foot and leg last winter. I had my hands and feet frost bit as a teenager and the older I get the less cold I can tolerate.


I understand. more incentive for me to get to the next one south! I'll survive... [emoji15] 
*sigh*

Till next time!


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 16, 2014)

The forks fit a small (bobcat?) quick connect. I don't have a bobcat, but I think it is the same. 45 HP tractor


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 16, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I understand. more incentive for me to get to the next one south! I'll survive... [emoji15]
> *sigh*
> 
> Till next time!


I brought someone from WI for you to play with, but you wouldn't come........


----------



## TBrown (Nov 16, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> The forks fit a small (bobcat?) quick connect. I don't have a bobcat, but I think it is the same. 45 HP tractor


The skid I might be able to get has forks. Might rent another machine, maybe a grapple.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 16, 2014)

TBrown said:


> The skid I might be able to get has forks. Might rent another machine, maybe a grapple.


THe forks might be faster than a grapple in this situation.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 16, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> THe forks might be faster than a grapple in this situation.


Sounds good. The positrack is a bigger machine so should work good. How many of you guys have experience on skid steers, log truck, and skidder?


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 16, 2014)

TBrown said:


> Sounds good. The positrack is a bigger machine so should work good. How many of you guys have experience on skid steers, log truck, and skidder?



I once changed the drive belt on a 853, does that count?


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 16, 2014)

Skid steers are easy to run. I've spent enough time in one to be dangerous. As for the others I have no experience.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 16, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> I once changed the drive belt on a 853, does that count?


Yep, you are chief operator now.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 16, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> Skid steers are easy to run. I've spent enough time in one to be dangerous. As for the others I have no experience.


I have enough experience on all to just be functional. I used to haul logs in a previous life part time. Spent enough time in a grapple skidder to appreciate my day job


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 16, 2014)

I'll do whatever is needed, and if I don't even run a saw I won't be disappointed because this all is for good peoples!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 16, 2014)

If the weather is good and the roads are clear I could tow my 853 bobcat with my grapple down. I just won't tow it if the roads are bad. Otherwise me and Sarah will be there with saws and good work ethics.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 16, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> If the weather is good and the roads are clear I could tow my 853 bobcat with my grapple down. I just won't tow it if the roads are bad. Otherwise me and Sarah will be there with saws and good work ethics.


We will know more in a week, might not be necessary. How far are you from Scott's?


----------



## sam-tip (Nov 16, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> If the weather is good and the roads are clear I could tow my 853 bobcat with my grapple down. I just won't tow it if the roads are bad. Otherwise me and Sarah will be there with saws and good work ethics.



Hope the roads are in good shape. Towed equipment can take a real beating from the thrown up sand and road salt. I like that companies make galvanized dump trailers for up north. I think they are cool. A towed log splitter could find a quick death from the northern roads.

Put me back on the list. I plan to bring two kinetic splitters and Bobcat Toolcat with rotating log grapple. I think I can get them all into the big grey trailer. Plan is to drive up in the morning. Family dinner on Friday night at my house so I must be there. Will only bring a saw if someone wants to try the big Husky. Most important is the Toolcat has heat. Also the toolcat does not have enough reach to load the log trailer. Great for staging and sorting logs.


This is the Toolcat!


----------



## TBrown (Nov 16, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Hope the roads are in good shape. Towed equipment can take a real beating from the thrown up sand and road salt. I like that companies make galvanized dump trailers for up north. I think they are cool. A towed log splitter could find a quick death from the northern roads.
> 
> Put me back on the list. I plan to bring two kinetic splitters and Bobcat Toolcat with rotating log grapple. I think I can get them all into the big grey trailer. Plan is to drive up in the morning. Family dinner on Friday night at my house so I must be there. Will only bring a saw if someone wants to try the big Husky. Most important is the Toolcat has heat. Also the toolcat does not have enough reach to load the log trailer. Great for staging and sorting logs.


You are the man. I know salt sucks bug time, trust me. For sure wash everything when you get home, rinse thoroughly and repeat.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 16, 2014)

How much wieght can the tool cat lift?


----------



## sam-tip (Nov 16, 2014)

Toocat is rated for1500 lbs when empty and 2000 lbs with wood in back truck box. It can drag pull a good size tree to the chipper and feed the chipper. 4 wheel steering so it turns sharp.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 16, 2014)

We are about a 2.5 hour drive from Scott's.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 16, 2014)

When we get closer we will figure out the skid steer situations. Hate to haul them to far if we don't have to.


----------



## cobey (Nov 16, 2014)

how big is most of the wood? 20" 30"?


----------



## TBrown (Nov 16, 2014)

cobey said:


> how big is most of the wood? 20" 30"?


Should be 20" range


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 16, 2014)

Smaller the better for processing purposes..


----------



## cobey (Nov 16, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Smaller the better for processing purposes..


 BIG rounds are a booger


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 16, 2014)

cobey said:


> BIG rounds are a booger



Some have been known to eat boogers........


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 16, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Hope the roads are in good shape. Towed equipment can take a real beating from the thrown up sand and road salt. I like that companies make galvanized dump trailers for up north. I think they are cool. A towed log splitter could find a quick death from the northern roads.
> 
> Put me back on the list. I plan to bring two kinetic splitters and Bobcat Toolcat with rotating log grapple. I think I can get them all into the big grey trailer. Plan is to drive up in the morning. Family dinner on Friday night at my house so I must be there. Will only bring a saw if someone wants to try the big Husky. Most important is the Toolcat has heat. Also the toolcat does not have enough reach to load the log trailer. Great for staging and sorting logs.
> 
> ...



And we wondered where dinner was Friday.....


----------



## cobey (Nov 16, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> Some have been known to eat boogers........


 Hey Dan what husky were you running in 50cc stock, it was pretty nice but I didnt see wich model?


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 16, 2014)

346


----------



## cobey (Nov 16, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> Some have been known to eat boogers........


 I would rather eat boogers than BIG rounds!!! that would be some serious plugging up


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 16, 2014)

346 with muffler de-cated


----------



## cobey (Nov 16, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> 346


 very nice saws..........  i wants an XP too


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 16, 2014)

Cobey, 350 is lots cheaper and just as fast when worked on.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 16, 2014)

Physically is the 350 the same frame?


----------



## cobey (Nov 16, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Cobey, 350 is lots cheaper and just as fast when worked on.


 oh I know  just dreaming of getting a new 50cc stock class saw ...so pretty! glad to here the Jred has the same power would want a red one


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 16, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> Physically is the 350 the same frame?


No...


----------



## cobey (Nov 16, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Cobey, 350 is lots cheaper and just as fast when worked on.


 kinda digging my 50cc's lately


----------



## cobey (Nov 16, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> No...


 is a 346 split case?


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 16, 2014)

cobey said:


> is a 346 split case?


Yes like a mini 372 or better yet closer to 357/359.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 16, 2014)

cobey said:


> is a 346 split case?


346 is traditional mag case...
350 is plastic bottom, metal spacer for the clamshell design, then jug on top..
That makes the 350 "buildable" from a mod standpoint..
You can use a 346 style, 45mm jug on em'...


----------



## cobey (Nov 16, 2014)

I see, I think Kenneth has one like that


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 16, 2014)

Certain builder's like the 44mm open port design. Ask Scott!


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 16, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> 346 with muffler de-cated



They usually don't have a cat muffler, except many of those that were imported into the US in 2007/2008 or so.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 16, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> They usually don't have a cat muffler, except many of those that were imported into the US in 2007/2008 or so.


This one got casterated.... However thank you that my saw may be that young!


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 16, 2014)

cobey said:


> is a 346 split case?



Vertically split magnesium case, as is the 353. The 350 _looks _about the same, but really is totally different, with a plastic case, although it isn't a true clamshell.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 16, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> This one got casterated.... However thank you that my saw may be that young!


Well, the cat muffler always was an option if you wanted it - you had to pay extra for it over here!


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 16, 2014)

I just ordered two new saws... We'll see what they look like. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 16, 2014)

Wait, it IS tomorrow in Norway. Sawtroll, did they show up?


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 16, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> Wait, it IS tomorrow in Norway. Sawtroll, did they show up?



Not that I know - but it is 2:40am here.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 16, 2014)

The southern folk sure took over this northern thread! I'm stuck in the middle..........


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 16, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> Well, the cat muffler always was an option if you wanted it - you had to pay extra for it over here!


Well, that's a little like paying someone $20 to punch you in the face...
Odd...


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 16, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Well, that's a little like paying someone $20 to punch you in the face...
> Odd...



More like 50 here, but of course very few did it. 

Btw, originally the cat mufflers was about "operator environment", and not EPA. Stihl also did it back then (around 1990).


----------



## awol (Nov 16, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> The southern folk sure took over this northern thread! I'm stuck in the middle..........


 Are you callin' Sawtrol a southerner?!


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 16, 2014)

awol said:


> Are you callin' Sawtrol a southerner?!


Nope.... But he's only made 4 posts so far!


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey, we don't play...


Ok, maybe we play a lot....

Got 2 Deere saws ready to make the trip...


----------



## 5R-INC (Nov 16, 2014)

The northern folk are to busy trying to stay warm. 18" of snow last week and a couple mornings below zero. A little unseasonably cold even for us.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 16, 2014)

Yeah, its been just stoopid outside.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 16, 2014)

How is tree monkey doing anyways. Haven't heard any reports lately, hope he's doing well.


----------



## 5R-INC (Nov 16, 2014)

I hear you and Sara had a successful deer season. Nice to know you don't have to live on just fish all winter. I have two in the freezer already with rifle season this coming weekend.


----------



## lmbrman (Nov 16, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> How is tree monkey doing anyways. Haven't heard any reports lately, hope he's doing well.



I sat and spoke with Scott at the shop Friday afternoon, he looked good but said it is up and down. 

His winter beard was coming in nicely


----------



## Oliver1655 (Nov 17, 2014)

Saws? I'm not bring a saw, nope, don't imagine I will have time to run one.


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 17, 2014)

I can't make it, but is there someway other than paypal I could throw in some gas money?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 17, 2014)

Jim Timber said:


> I can't make it, but is there someway other than paypal I could throw in some gas money?


Interesting thought, Jim timber... I could fire up a donate link if there's more interest... Would be nice to throw some equipment fuel into the mix...? Chime in, folks-are there others in this boat?


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 17, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Interesting thought, Jim timber... I could fire up a donate link if there's more interest... Would be nice to throw some equipment fuel into the mix...? Chime in, folks-are there others in this boat?



I'm still reeling from the Iowa bashing......................


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 17, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> I'm still reeling from the Iowa bashing......................


Awwwww. Someone needs a hug.[emoji4]


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 17, 2014)

How bout a big bear hug?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 17, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> The southern folk sure took over this northern thread! I'm stuck in the middle..........


Straddling a fence is never a good spot to be in....


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 17, 2014)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Straddling a fence is never a good spot to be in....


Pretty much!


----------



## TBrown (Nov 17, 2014)

I can borrow two skid steers with forks. Either a positrack, or an ancient 12000 pound bobcat, or both. Both have forks, not sure yet how I will get then hauled. They are in Eau Claire, 30 minutes away. Bobcat has heated cab.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 17, 2014)

We can go fetch once we get there??


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 17, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> We can go fetch once we get there??


Doubtful we would have the time or daylight to get it accomplished.
It'll be dang near dark by the time we get there, and will need to get set up and ready, so it's go time Saturday morning..
The days are just too damn short... Scott got lights in the wood yard?


----------



## TBrown (Nov 17, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Doubtful we would have the time or daylight to get it accomplished.
> It'll be dang near dark by the time we get there, and will need to get set up and ready, so it's go time Saturday morning..
> The days are just too damn short... Scott got lights in the wood yard?


Once we figure out what we need and what's coming I'll figure something out. The bobcat shouldn't have a problem even picking up tree length.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 17, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Doubtful we would have the time or daylight to get it accomplished.
> It'll be dang near dark by the time we get there, and will need to get set up and ready, so it's go time Saturday morning..
> The days are just too damn short... Scott got lights in the wood yard?


If everything is set and wood is staged then should be able to start about 7.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 17, 2014)

TBrown said:


> Once we figure out what we need and what's coming I'll figure something out. The bobcat shouldn't have a problem even picking up tree length.


Don't let Dan fool ya.. 
He can operate bout anything...
Except video games....


----------



## TBrown (Nov 17, 2014)

I have some ideas since the logs will be tree length. Before they go on the blocking trailer they can go to a staging area and be blocked down on each end to 14' then put on the trailer.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 17, 2014)

TBrown said:


> I have some ideas since the logs will be tree length. Before they go on the blocking trailer they can go to a staging area and be blocked down on each end to 14' then put on the trailer.


Go 12'... We going 16" or 20" on this stuff?
I never thought to ask...


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 17, 2014)

Attending
Tbrown. 28t swisher
Stihl Livin
Hedge Row splitter
Husqy lover
Dodgegeeks
Heavyfuel
Lurch2
RValue + dump trailer
AWOL
Alex + splitter
Vic
Moody
Wendell
Cobey
Hinerman + splitter
MarcS
Homelite410
Mdavlee?
Sunfish?
Sam-tip splitters and toolcat
Oliver1655 bucking trailer + splitter
Dave53223
Fishnuts2?

Updated?


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 17, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Don't let Dan fool ya..
> He can operate bout anything...
> Except video games....


That is the truest statement on the internet........


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 17, 2014)

TBrown said:


> I have some ideas since the logs will be tree length. Before they go on the blocking trailer they can go to a staging area and be blocked down on each end to 14' then put on the trailer.



Why wasn't that suggested before?


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 17, 2014)

I picked up two jars of antifreeze today..... Sadly one is about done....


----------



## TBrown (Nov 17, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Go 12'... We going 16" or 20" on this stuff?
> I never thought to ask...


16" for majority I think. I was thinking when we trim the logs down to 12' do it in an area with some splitters to split the smaller stuff. We can then keep pushing up the blocks and pushing away the splits with the loader.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 17, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Attending
> Tbrown. 28t swisher
> Stihl Livin
> Hedge Row splitter
> ...


So thats about 7 splitters plus two at Scotts. Few more and we should be set. Chris promises me we won't run out of trees.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 17, 2014)

9 splitters should be enough as we still need guys to cut on the table and operate equipment


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 17, 2014)

IF I ever see a 100 cord day, and WHEN I make it bigger, I WILL do something to reward that impossible feat...... in the mean time, I'll just be super impressed.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 17, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> IF I ever see a 100 cord day, and WHEN I make it bigger, I WILL do something to reward that impossible feat...... in the mean time, I'll just be super impressed.


Thats just a goal, we will do what we can. Meeting you guys and seeing this happen is enough reward for me.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 17, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> 9 splitters should be enough as we still need guys to cut on the table and operate equipment


And guys felling, topping, and bucking tree length. Need another dozen guys yet. And then another dozen to provide relief so we can all eat, talk, and watch.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 17, 2014)

What is our total body count so far? Husqy lover and I are trying to round up a couple guys and I am touching base with some more members on AS that are close to me.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 17, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 17, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> What is our total body count so far? Husqy lover and I are trying to round up a couple guys and I am touching base with some more members on AS that are close to me.


I might have 1 or 2 guys come with. I am guessing lmbrman might be there. He was helping chris cut.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 17, 2014)

can we send PMs anymore? I tried to send TBrown a pm, can't figure it out.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 17, 2014)

PS Old people can't learn new things.................


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Nov 17, 2014)

Arrgghh piss noodles!


I wish I could make this trip.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 17, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> can we send PMs anymore? I tried to send TBrown a pm, can't figure it out.



I haven't sent pm's today. I have been talking to tbrown and he's headed to the shop to talk with Chris and see how the logs are stacking up


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 17, 2014)

If anyone has any needs lets get a list going so Chris can get it on hand before the big day. I know I am going to look for a bar for my new to me 2153.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 17, 2014)

78 dl .325 full skip


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 17, 2014)

Wait, that was wants...................


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 17, 2014)

Oh, and for the complainers,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, (LOL) the last time I ran a Homelite for more than a minute was in 1976.......


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 17, 2014)

TBrown said:


> And guys felling, topping, and bucking tree length. Need another dozen guys yet. And then another dozen to provide relief so we can all eat, talk, and watch.


Speaking of eats.... I can throw a couple crackpots full of venison chili at it... And some corn bread... I'll check the fish supply... Could fry up some appetizers.... Hell, if i can muster it, i may even throw in some candy... For those who know what that is.[emoji39]


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 17, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Speaking of eats.... I can throw a couple crackpots full of venison chili at it... And some corn bread... I'll check the fish supply... Could fry up some appetizers.... Hell, if i can muster it, i may even throw in some candy... For those who know what that is.[emoji39]


Candy!!! hell yes!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 17, 2014)

I like cookies


----------



## TBrown (Nov 17, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> 78 dl .325 full skip


They can order in a roll if you want some. How many chains you want?


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 17, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> I like cookies



I'll make sure I get cookies Andy. Anything in particular


----------



## TBrown (Nov 17, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Speaking of eats.... I can throw a couple crackpots full of venison chili at it... And some corn bread... I'll check the fish supply... Could fry up some appetizers.... Hell, if i can muster it, i may even throw in some candy... For those who know what that is.[emoji39]


Chris said his mom and grandma are talking about food. We will have to figure out whats what so we dont get too much and nice variety.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 17, 2014)

Chocolate chip with walnuts, oatmeal raisin, monster cookies, 7 layer bars, German chocolate cake, ginger snaps, blueberry pie, brownies, pumpkin pie, peanut butter cookies, Carmel rolls, plain cake donuts, Russian tea cakes, carrot cake, cheese cake, ribeye steak.....all of these are my favorite.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 17, 2014)

TBrown said:


> Chris said his mom and grandma are talking about food. We will have to figure out whats what so we dont get too much and nice variety.


Ok. Just don't want them to have to spend precious worry effort on food... I'm sure Scott could use it. [emoji56]


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 17, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> Chocolate chip with walnuts, oatmeal raisin, monster cookies, 7 layer bars, German chocolate cake, ginger snaps, blueberry pie, brownies, pumpkin pie, peanut butter cookies, Carmel rolls, plain cake donuts, Russian tea cakes, carrot cake, cheese cake, ribeye steak.....all of these are my favorite.



I feel bad for Sarah.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 17, 2014)

I'll make oatmeal raisin and monster cookies along with the shredded turkey for sandwiches


----------



## stihlx8 (Nov 17, 2014)

Wish I could make up there to help. Work thinks they should have attension that weekend. I used last vacation day for Waukee. I can see there will be plenty of good help there. My best to Treemonkey, I don't know him but have heard lots about him.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 17, 2014)

So I stopped down to Scott's. Chris said he has plenty of winter bar oil to use. He will have gas mixed. Is everyone ok with 32:1? Anyone who wants parts or chain they can make sure to order in anything if we know this week. Some examples is a hd2 is $25, 72 DL rs chain is $18.72. Chris said that is there regular price and they might be able to do better.


----------



## husqy lover (Nov 17, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> Chocolate chip with walnuts, oatmeal raisin, monster cookies, 7 layer bars, German chocolate cake, ginger snaps, blueberry pie, brownies, pumpkin pie, peanut butter cookies, Carmel rolls, plain cake donuts, Russian tea cakes, carrot cake, cheese cake, ribeye steak.....all of these are my favorite.


I didn't realize ribeye was a cookie.. Now I have to try one


----------



## TBrown (Nov 17, 2014)

The wood will be roughly 12"-18" cut to 16"-18" long. Red oak.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 17, 2014)

The should will be good and frozen and split nicely this time of year


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 17, 2014)

Stihl livin- cookies and shredded turkey and buns

Husqy lover- bars and baked beans

Please add to the food list so we know what we are missing or need to add


----------



## TBrown (Nov 17, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> Stihl livin- cookies and shredded turkey and buns
> 
> Husqy lover- bars and baked beans
> 
> Please add to the food list so we know what we are missing or need to add


Pasta and potato salad.


----------



## Wood Cutter (Nov 17, 2014)

I should be able to make it. Looking forward to meeting many of you!!


----------



## cobey (Nov 17, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> 78 dl .325 full skip


 does that work good? what saw do you use that on Dan?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Nov 18, 2014)

Is there gonna be any race classes....??


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 18, 2014)

TBrown said:


> So I stopped down to Scott's. Chris said he has plenty of winter bar oil to use. He will have gas mixed. Is everyone ok with 32:1? Anyone who wants parts or chain they can make sure to order in anything if we know this week. Some examples is a hd2 is $25, 72 DL rs chain is $18.72. Chris said that is there regular price and they might be able to do better.


I'll take 2 loops of 72dl .050..
And looks like Levi will be missing a couple ball games to attend...
He can do the work of 2 old guys...
Oh, and we might have some summer sausage in tow...


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 18, 2014)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Is there gonna be any race classes....??


No... But you could load up and come help... Bring Cale with ya..


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 18, 2014)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Is there gonna be any race classes....??




Race? 


You probably consider a funeral procession an opportunity to race!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 18, 2014)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Is there gonna be any race classes....??



It's going to be one big race to see how much wood we can get cut and split before dark


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 18, 2014)

Did we miss the shortest day of the year by about 2 weeks?


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 18, 2014)

Stihl Living, It took me a while to figure out your avatar, Funny as heck, but how true. 

It's better when they're super hot, but that's not the case often.


On a seperate note, I once was waiting for fuel behind a hot shotter with a big tank and 40 foot float, while in line I ran out of fuel. I casually asked him for a tow, so when he pulled out, he pulled me to the pump........ worked out great. Thank goodness these new rigs start when they' ve been run out.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 18, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> I feel bad for Sarah.


You shouldn't... He's easy to cook for.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 18, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> You shouldn't... He's easy to cook for.



Ya but he seems needy.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm not needy. Just as long as I get everything I want.


----------



## Hinerman (Nov 18, 2014)

TBrown said:


> The wood will be roughly 12"-18" cut to 16"-18" long. Red oak.


 
If the wood is 12-18" in diameter, then it is on like donkey kong.

I will be operating a splitter. I could use a helper. 2 people on my splitter can do 3 times the amount of work as one person.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 18, 2014)

Hinerman said:


> If the wood is 12-18" in diameter, then it is on like donkey kong.
> 
> I will be operating a splitter. I could use a helper. 2 people on my splitter can do 3 times the amount of work as one person.



I think I can handle being your helper.


----------



## sam-tip (Nov 18, 2014)

What size splits are you shooting for? Boiler size 6 to 8 inch? Or small stove size. 3 to 4 inch.


----------



## Hinerman (Nov 18, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> What size splits are you shooting for? Boiler size 6 to 8 inch? Or small stove size. 3 to 4 inch.


 
I am wondering the same thing opcorn:


----------



## TBrown (Nov 18, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> What size splits are you shooting for? Boiler size 6 to 8 inch? Or small stove size. 3 to 4 inch.


Both I think. So once we set up then it will be decided what guys split to what size. Basicly two separate piles. Or we won't be picky and just split.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 18, 2014)

Hinerman said:


> If the wood is 12-18" in diameter, then it is on like donkey kong.
> 
> I will be operating a splitter. I could use a helper. 2 people on my splitter can do 3 times the amount of work as one person.


I was thinking most of the splitters would work best with two guys.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 18, 2014)

Hinerman said:


> If the wood is 12-18" in diameter, then it is on like donkey kong.
> 
> I will be operating a splitter. I could use a helper. 2 people on my splitter can do 3 times the amount of work as one person.


12" Red Oak????
Oh yeah....
I'll try the 6 way out and see if it can do anything but make shrapnel...


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 18, 2014)

Will there be a warm spot for the hydro's to spend the night?


----------



## sam-tip (Nov 18, 2014)

TBrown said:


> I was thinking most of the splitters would work best with two guys.



The super split splitters can rock with three people each. Maybe 5 for both. Up to 4 cord an hour combined with motivated crew running both splitters. Biggest problem is getting enough good wood and getting rid of the splits

One person delivering wood one running each splitter) and a helper / wood chucker for each.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 18, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Will there be a warm spot for the hydro's to spend the night?


That would be awesome...
I know the 22 gpm pump can be a bear on a 13 hp motor to crank once you hit single digits..


----------



## Hinerman (Nov 18, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> 12" Red Oak????
> Oh yeah....
> I'll try the 6 way out and see if it can do anything but make shrapnel...


 
I want to see how it works. I may need to commission one for my splitter.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 18, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Will there be a warm spot for the hydro's to spend the night?


Yes. Heated garage and kiln building.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> That would be awesome...
> I know the 22 gpm pump can be a bear on a 13 hp motor to crank once you hit single digits..


How bout a plug in hydro tank heater!!


----------



## TBrown (Nov 18, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> The super split splitters can rock with three people each. Maybe 5 for both. Up to 4 cord an hour combined with motivated crew running both splitters. Biggest problem is getting enough good wood and getting rid of the splits
> 
> One person delivering wood one running each splitter) and a helper / wood chucker for each.


Thats why with 10 splitters the more guys the better. 40 guys would be perfect


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 18, 2014)

Is there some kind of record we're shooting for?
I wonder what the record for the most wood cut and split in a day is??


----------



## TBrown (Nov 18, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Is there some kind of record we're shooting for?
> I wonder what the record for the most wood cut and split in a day is??


I have no idea. I know the most I've seen is about 40 cord on a multi-tec


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 18, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> The super split splitters can rock with three people each. Maybe 5 for both. Up to 4 cord an hour combined with motivated crew running both splitters. Biggest problem is getting enough good wood and getting rid of the splits
> 
> One person delivering wood one running each splitter) and a helper / wood chucker for each.


Agreed. Will the elevators be running?


----------



## TBrown (Nov 18, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Agreed. Will the elevators be running?


Chris is bringing one over. I can check if he can have both. He was thinking we could run the elevator into a dump and run some loads to Scotts house.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 18, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Is there some kind of record we're shooting for?
> I wonder what the record for the most wood cut and split in a day is??



My personal record is 3 cords, with me and a helper. That was cut, split, stacked and delivered 20 miles to 3 different customers. That was when I was 16. So a couple years ago. LOL


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 18, 2014)

Me and a fellow worker at a tree service worked on a Saturday once and split 17 cords, stacked over 10 of it under a deck and threw the rest in a pile. Can't remember our start time but I remember quitting at 11:45 pm. I was about 20 years old at the time.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 18, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> Me and a fellow worker at a tree service worked on a Saturday once and split 17 cords, stacked over 10 of it under a deck and threw the rest in a pile. Can't remember our start time but I remember quitting at 11:45 pm. I was about 20 years old at the time.


woa woa woa....How come all ours ain't split & stacked yet?[emoji8]


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 18, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> woa woa woa....How come all ours ain't split & stacked yet?[emoji8]



Because he's either on AS or making a stool


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 18, 2014)

Mine was 1980. One truck, two boys. Start to finish. $ 150 day! BIG money!!!!! We finished loading at 2 pm, and went to the Sonic. Then delivered it. That is with a poulan 306 A. LOL and a 62 Chevy 2T. No dump. (It's hard to load 4 feet in the air, and we stacked it in the truck. 18 foot bed. Full load.) I paid my buddy either $4 or 5 per hour, he never helped me again! He went on to become successful....... LOL 

And that is with one maul.


----------



## sam-tip (Nov 18, 2014)

TBrown said:


> Chris is bringing one over. I can check if he can have both. He was thinking we could run the elevator into a dump and run some loads to Scotts house.


How much will dump hold? What is it 160 ft3 tossed is about a cord?


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 18, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> How much will dump hold? What is it 160 ft3 tossed is about a cord?


That was what I had heard at one time or another..


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 18, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> How bout a plug in hydro tank heater!!


Call me cheap, etc. but a cheap aquarium heater will keep that tank warm . They drop in and go.  Another Million dollar solution!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 18, 2014)

I don't believe they call it cheap anymore. I think the correct term is frugal


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 18, 2014)

My dump trailer will probably hold two cords.... So with Sam splitting, You'd have to make two trips per hour..... Just saying.... Not much time for dicking off. On the dump driver.


Takes 1 minute to unload.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 18, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> My dump trailer will probably hold two cords.... So with Sam splitting, You'd have to make two trips per hour..... Just saying.... Not much time for dicking off. On the dump driver.



So then the question will be how far of a drive will the dump have to make. If Sam can split enough for 2 trips per hour and we have 10 splitters we need to call in a fleet of dump trucks to run all day.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 18, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> So then the question will be how far of a drive will the dump have to make. If Sam can split enough for 2 trips per hour and we have 10 splitters we need to call in a fleet of dump trucks to run all day.




Ah, the joys of math!


I've seen people who were having 100 guests for a bar b cue order two cases of pop and 2 cases of water. LOL in the summer.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 18, 2014)

Doug will probably have his dump trailer too..

But I'm all for just making a mountain..


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 18, 2014)

I second the mountain. It will make for a great picture of our feat.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 18, 2014)

Is diesel fitter going to be able to attend.


----------



## dieselfitter (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm hoping to attend. It is hard for me to plan that far ahead.


----------



## sam-tip (Nov 18, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Doug will probably have his dump trailer too..
> 
> But I'm all for just making a mountain..


 
Nope to dump trailer. In the winter I use the enclosed trailer. Dump trailer does not leave the garage with sand blasting salty roads.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 18, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> I don't believe they call it cheap anymore. I think the correct term is frugal


Out East they call it '_thrifty_'.

Would a magnetic block heater work on the hydraulics, or too much oil to heat?

Philbert


----------



## TBrown (Nov 18, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Doug will probably have his dump trailer too..
> 
> But I'm all for just making a mountain..


Mountain is what we are after. Few loads to Scotts house too


----------



## TBrown (Nov 18, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Out East they call it '_thrifty_'.
> 
> Would a magnetic block heater work on the hydraulics, or too much oil to heat?
> 
> Philbert


We should be able to park all the splitters inside heated buildngs


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 18, 2014)

Mountain it is...
Then Andy can sit on it...

The ultimate stool...


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 18, 2014)

TBrown said:


> We should be able to park all the splitters inside heated buildngs


So you're sayin the 0 weight oil I got for the splitter may be overkill??


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 18, 2014)

Seriously...
It's been so damn cold down here, I bought some 0 w 20 synthetic to put in that stupid Chonda 13 horse...


----------



## Oliver1655 (Nov 18, 2014)

I split a couple of cords yesterday. 13 hp Preditor using 5w30, 303 hydraulic oil with the oil cooler covered & ethanol free fuel. Was around 18°F when I started the splitter. Sure am glad it has electric start.

More than one elevator would be great!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 18, 2014)

Do they even have heated garages in the south


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 18, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> Do they even have heated garages in the south


Just came in from my heated shop...
Gotta have a heated shop...


----------



## jonsered raket (Nov 18, 2014)

I'll be there with a splitter,walleye and beer. 

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 18, 2014)

Splitter lives outside though..


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 18, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> I'll be there with a splitter,walleye and beer.
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk



Excellent!!!


----------



## TBrown (Nov 18, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Just came in from my heated shop...
> Gotta have a heated shop...


I came in a few hours ago from putting ceiling in my shop. No insulation yet, no heat. Chimney is in though.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 19, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Splitter lives outside though..[/QUOTE
> 
> Your splitter wouldn't live outside up here


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 19, 2014)

Ours does...


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 19, 2014)

The tractor and Bass boat say the splitter is too ugly to share the shop...
Sooooo...


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 19, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Ours does...


I thought you let Andy back in the house...??


----------



## Hinerman (Nov 19, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> Do they even have heated garages in the south


 
No, I have never seen a heated garage here. I have seen some heated shops though.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 19, 2014)

I had a flat fixed on a semi once in Montana, they heated that shop with a cord of wood a day. Loaded the stove with a skip loader.  It cost $ 50 to have that flat fixed in '93. I thought that was outrageous, however that is a lot of iron to warm up. 

Tarry on

The guy that fixed the flat spent two hours in the adjacent bar, (with me., LOL) while some snow melted off the rig, and it got the iron up over zero degrees, I kept buying him drinks hoping for a good deal. Little did I know how much it was going to cost. I was unhappy until the patch held and I studied the amount of cold out there.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 19, 2014)

My splitter lives in the barn, its too easy to hook up and take off with! Its not much of a splitter put darn it, it's mine and its paid for!


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 19, 2014)

So... Y'all picking up Jim on the way? We REALLY need a good coffee maker!!!!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 19, 2014)

Jim says he ain't goin anywhere that cold...


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 19, 2014)

He had frost bite flashbacks..


----------



## TBrown (Nov 19, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Jim says he ain't goin anywhere that cold...


Its going to be in the mid 20's. Hopefully


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Jim says he ain't goin anywhere that cold...


But we NEED and endless supply of Good hot coffee!!!!!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim (Nov 19, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Jim says he ain't goin anywhere that cold...


 You got that right, if I go anywhere in Dec. it will be to Phoenix to spend the winter.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 19, 2014)

Mo. Jim said:


> You got that right, if I go anywhere in Dec. it will be to Phoenix to spend the winter.


Not a lot of trees in Phoenix.

Philbert


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Nov 19, 2014)

Put me on the list, I can make it. Haven't hardly run all my saws this year.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 19, 2014)

Attending
Tbrown. 28t swisher
Stihl Livin
Hedge Row + splitter
Levi
Husqy lover
Dodgegeeks
Heavyfuel
Lurch2
RValue + dump trailer
AWOL
Alex + splitter
Vic
Moody
Wendell
Cobey
Hinerman + splitter
MarcS
Homelite410
Mdavlee?
Sunfish?
Sam-tip splitters and toolcat
Oliver1655 bucking trailer + splitter
Dave53223
Fishnuts2?
GrizzlyAdams

Updated?
Sunfish???
Mike???
You know you guys wanna come freeze with the rest of us...!!


----------



## JB AND SCOTT (Nov 19, 2014)

TBrown said:


> Sounds like Saturday the 6th works for most people. We are going to help cut wood for Scott's shop and for at his house. Any questions pm me or Stihl Livin. We will be cutting trees, Chris will be in the skidder, bucking, and splitting. If it isn't too much trouble bring a splitter. Pm me and I will edit this for a role call list. Maybe include your zip and if you are thinking of bringing a splitter.
> Attending
> Tbrown. 28t swisher
> Stihl Livin
> ...





TBrown said:


> Sounds like Saturday the 6th works for most people. We are going to help cut wood for Scott's shop and for at his house. Any questions pm me or Stihl Livin. We will be cutting trees, Chris will be in the skidder, bucking, and splitting. If it isn't too much trouble bring a splitter. Pm me and I will edit this for a role call list. Maybe include your zip and if you are thinking of bringing a splitter.
> Attending
> Tbrown. 28t swisher
> Stihl Livin
> ...


 My friend Scott and I would like to pitch in, we can bring a splitter like the tempest model that we just finished making and some saw's. If need be I can bring another skidsteer also. Please let us know. Trempealeau.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 19, 2014)

JB AND SCOTT said:


> My friend Scott and I would like to pitch in, we can bring a splitter like the tempest model that we just finished making and some saw's. If need be I can bring another skidsteer also. Please let us know. Trempealeau.


Sounds great. Will have to keep the skidsteer in mind if we need it.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 19, 2014)

Ok folks there are about 6 cord on the landing currently and Chris has his hands full taking care of the shop. If anyone that can not make it on dec 6th a few of us are thinking of going out on the 29th of nov to get some wood down and out to prep for the big day. If anyone wants to join in that can not make it the 6th please pm tbrown or myself to keep the lists separate. Hoping to have enough wood at the landing to keep the splitters going the better part of the day before the big day arrives.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 19, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> Ok folks there are about 6 cord on the landing currently and Chris has his hands full taking care of the shop. If anyone that can not make it on dec 6th a few of us are thinking of going out on the 29th of nov to get some wood down and out to prep for the big day. If anyone wants to join in that can not make it the 6th please pm tbrown or myself to keep the lists separate. Hoping to have enough wood at the landing to keep the splitters going the better part of the day before the big day arrives.


We will be dropping and limbing and Chris will be skidding. Plan on starting around 9 or 10


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 19, 2014)

Good then I can sleep in unlike the following weekend where I will be on the road befor the birds even get going


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 19, 2014)

My poor memory is that we won't run out of log layers................ or stool makers...... LOL


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 19, 2014)

Now if I was smart, I'd drop off my lawnmower to Jim on the way up, and pick it up RUNNING on the way down. He was supposed to get it running two years ago... IF I was...............


----------



## Lumberjill19 (Nov 19, 2014)

Just had an awesome Birthday! Two new ones, CAD has set in!!!!!!!!


----------



## dieselfitter (Nov 19, 2014)

JB AND SCOTT said:


> My friend Scott and I would like to pitch in, we can bring a splitter like the tempest model that we just finished making and some saw's. If need be I can bring another skidsteer also. Please let us know. Trempealeau.


I have a New 60hp Perkins 404D-22T 2.2liter turbocharged engine sitting at work. Josh with Tempest Woodspliters is building a splitter for it. I'm hoping to see it in action when completed.


----------



## Lumberjill19 (Nov 19, 2014)

Shame I can't make it to Augusta. I grew up in Wausau. Just a slip, slide, and a thump from y'all! 

I am being transformed into a Southerner!


----------



## dieselfitter (Nov 19, 2014)

Lumberjill19 said:


> Just had an awesome Birthday! Two new ones, CAD has set in!!!!!!!!


Pic's or it didn't happen. Welcome to AS


----------



## Lumberjill19 (Nov 19, 2014)

Avatar


----------



## Vic Hyman (Nov 19, 2014)

I am indeed hoping to attend as well to do some hacking...too new to be considered and qualified as a "cutter" LOL ...still working out the details as I am looking for a dog sitter... normally this is my brother's task but he will be on vacation


----------



## Hinerman (Nov 19, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Jim says he ain't goin anywhere that cold...





Mo. Jim said:


> You got that right, if I go anywhere in Dec. it will be to Phoenix to spend the winter.



Drop me off at Jim's and pick me up on the way home. We will talk about all of the wood you guys are processing and drink coffee.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 19, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Attending
> Tbrown. 28t swisher
> Stihl Livin
> Hedge Row + splitter
> ...


If I can swing it I will. I wish I could find a sitter and bring the wife for a mini vacation. I don't know if cutting wood all day with us would be as much fun for her though


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 19, 2014)

Bring the family and have them stay at the indoor water park. It will still be a mini vac


----------



## TBrown (Nov 19, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> If I can swing it I will. I wish I could find a sitter and bring the wife for a mini vacation. I don't know if cutting wood all day with us would be as much fun for her though


Bring the kids. They can run the shop.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 19, 2014)

This all reminds me, I think I need the reserve a 5th room at the lodge...


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 19, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> This all reminds me, I think I need the reserve a 5th room at the lodge...



You might as well reserve the whole place. Then the splitters will stay warm


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 19, 2014)

Vic Hyman said:


> I am indeed hoping to attend as well to do some hacking...too new to be considered and qualified as a "cutter" LOL ...still working out the details as I am looking for a dog sitter... normally this is my brother's task but he will be on vacation


Let's give my friend Vic a warm welcome. He just started his collection and is eager to cut with us! Thanks for checking in Vic, sure hope we can make the trip together!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 19, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> If I can swing it I will. I wish I could find a sitter and bring the wife for a mini vacation. I don't know if cutting wood all day with us would be as much fun for her though


She can drink coffee and be the boss...
It'll be fun!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 19, 2014)

Ok... Looks like a mini gtg at my place Thursday night before the cut...
That way we can get to Augusta and set up before it gets dark...
Should work...
We'll race before we load...


----------



## cobey (Nov 19, 2014)

what time?


----------



## awol (Nov 19, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> We'll race before we load...


 Cause ya can't have a gtg without at least some racing!


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 19, 2014)

Whenever you all get here..


----------



## stihlx8 (Nov 19, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Let's give my friend Vic a warm welcome. He just started his collection and is eager to cut with us! Thanks for checking in Vic, sure hope we can make the trip together!!


 x2 Met Vic at Waukee seems like real good guy even if he knows Homelite 410.


----------



## cobey (Nov 20, 2014)

welcome Vic


----------



## Mo. Jim (Nov 20, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> Now if I was smart, I'd drop off my lawnmower to Jim on the way up, and pick it up RUNNING on the way down. He was supposed to get it running two years ago... IF I was...............


 My friend Dan is being somewhat facetious here folks, that first 300 mile house call was canceled by unforseen circumstances. Then he missed a second chance when he didn't bring it to the GTG at Carthage, I did repair the recoil on his 2101 though.


----------



## thinkrtinker (Nov 20, 2014)

Mo. Jim said:


> My friend Dan is being somewhat facetious here folks, that first 300 mile house call was canceled by unforseen circumstances. Then he missed a second chance when he didn't bring it to the GTG at Carthage, I did repair the recoil on his 2101 though.


Keep em straight Jim


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 20, 2014)

Mo. Jim said:


> My friend Dan is being somewhat facetious here folks, that first 300 mile house call was canceled by unforseen circumstances. Then he missed a second chance when he didn't bring it to the GTG at Carthage, I did repair the recoil on his 2101 though.




The blame lies entirely on me. However he is the best chance I have to fix it. I didn't bring it to Carthage because it was cool out. And such. 


Tarry on!


----------



## TBrown (Nov 20, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Ok... Looks like a mini gtg at my place Thursday night before the cut...
> That way we can get to Augusta and set up before it gets dark...
> Should work...
> We'll race before we load...


You're thinking you will be here Friday afternoon? I am planning on being there friday on and off.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 20, 2014)

What's the name and number for the hotel you guys are staying at again? Me and Sarah might have to get a room.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 20, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> What's the name and number for the hotel you guys are staying at again? Me and Sarah might have to get a room.


Soundproof I hope!


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 20, 2014)

One runner from the B Day Party. One needs at least a fuel line.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 20, 2014)

And yes, this is a hi jack!


----------



## TBrown (Nov 20, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> What's the name and number for the hotel you guys are staying at again? Me and Sarah might have to get a room.


Woodland Motel & Campground
S5340 Wisconsin 27, Augusta, WI 54722
(715) 286-2112


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 20, 2014)

http://www.woodlandwi.com/lodging.html


----------



## sam-tip (Nov 20, 2014)

Checked the weather forecast today and not good. Colder and snow on the 6th. Low of 8 in the morning. Hope the forecast changes.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 20, 2014)

You will just have to work harder Doug


----------



## sam-tip (Nov 20, 2014)

I like the forecast for Carthage MO better. High of 48 on Dec 6th.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 20, 2014)

2 weeks away and you guys think these over paid weather people actually know what's going to happen. The last big storm we were told was going to drop upto a foot of snow ended up raining and sleeting most of the storm and all we got was a coating of snow.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 20, 2014)

The way I look at it.. Snow forecast for 2 weeks from now is perfect...
If they were calling for sunny and 50, then I'd be very concerned...


----------



## Hinerman (Nov 20, 2014)

What does cold weather do to the tune of a saw? Are my saws gonna be rich or lean on Dec. 6? It seems I have had trouble with the idle in colder weather. I may need some help getting them adjusted,,,just get me close and I can dial it in.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 20, 2014)

Hinerman said:


> What does cold weather do to the tune of a saw? Are my saws gonna be rich or lean on Dec. 6? It seems I have had trouble with the idle in colder weather. I may need some help getting them adjusted,,,just get me close and I can dial it in.


They will be leaner..


----------



## cobey (Nov 20, 2014)

and warmer get them FAT!!!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 20, 2014)

My 064 will not be coming with me. It needs to take a trip to cuddle lane for some repairs.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Nov 20, 2014)

Cutting mostly logs in the 12-20" range, sounds like saws in the 50-60 cc range will work for most of the wood.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 20, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> My 064 will not be coming with me. It needs to take a trip to cuddle lane for some repairs.


What's the matter with it?


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 20, 2014)

As Doug's sig states over kill is underrated


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 20, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> What's the matter with it?



Suspected air leak.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 20, 2014)

cobey said:


> and warmer get them FAT!!!



My ex wife must have grown up in the tropics!


----------



## cobey (Nov 20, 2014)

ah... i ment...... saws get RICH when the weather warms up
on a cold morning to warm day an old saw can be so rich it blews fuel mix out the muffler


but i got the ex wife joke  , but i like my females chunky


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 20, 2014)

cobey said:


> ah... i ment...... saws get RICH when the weather warms up
> on a cold morning to warm day an old saw can be so rich it blews fuel mix out the muffler
> 
> 
> but i got the ex wife joke  , but i like my chunky females


----------



## MarcS (Nov 20, 2014)

I am hoping to see you all there, still planning on it myself. I'd like to volunteer for dropping and limbing but can help out wherever. As far the weather...dress for it and you'll be just fine. Don't forget your thermos full of hot coffee..and cookies. Can't work in the woods without hot coffee and cookies.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 20, 2014)

Marc did you get that 2260 yet


----------



## MarcS (Nov 20, 2014)

She's on her way. Got a light and tough tsumura on the way too. Got terry looking into heated handle conversion. Wee Doggy!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 20, 2014)

Where did you get the tsumura from


----------



## MarcS (Nov 20, 2014)

The guy in Canada. Already have a large mount 23" from him for the 2171. Perfect bar for firewooding for that saw.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 20, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> What's the name and number for the hotel you guys are staying at again? Me and Sarah might have to get a room.


We booked, baby... Time for some saw snugglin... [emoji7]


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 20, 2014)

I want a saw with heated handles...
Just for the 6th..


----------



## Lurch2 (Nov 20, 2014)

Just set one of your Stihls on fire. It'll keep your hands warm.


----------



## cobey (Nov 20, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I want a saw with heated handles...
> Just for the 6th..


 something old... with an aluminium hadle, add a propain torch


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 20, 2014)

MarcS said:


> She's on her way. Got a light and tough tsumura on the way too. Got terry looking into heated handle conversion. Wee Doggy!


I will keep dreaming of that! I want a WH really bad! 


Hedgerow said:


> I want a saw with heated handles...
> Just for the 6th..


I can deliver that, it'll be on the 2186 tho....

So who wants to go with me to Iowa vs Wisconsin this sat?


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 21, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I will keep dreaming of that! I want a WH really bad!
> 
> I can deliver that, it'll be on the 2186 tho....
> 
> So who wants to go with me to Iowa vs Wisconsin this sat?


I've had enough football for a lifetime, but put a 20 or 24 on that JRed, turn the switch on, and bring it on the 6th...


----------



## cobey (Nov 21, 2014)

gonna have to take inventory of my winter clothes and stuff


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 21, 2014)

I got some gloves the other day...
Does that count???


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm thinking of how nice it will be to be hangin out with you all cutting, splitting, bsing, and maybe having a little fire. Looking forward to it.


----------



## sam-tip (Nov 21, 2014)

Got any barrels to have fires in to warm up? Just got my new insulated bib overalls from Duluth. However I need to take about 8 inches off the legs.


----------



## awol (Nov 21, 2014)

I found this picture of one of the wood piles at the Mansfield cut.


----------



## cobey (Nov 21, 2014)

masfileld, good times


----------



## awol (Nov 21, 2014)

Yup, it sure was! WI will be even better, 20 hrs of just sitting and talking. (The ride up there and back!)


----------



## TBrown (Nov 21, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Got any barrels to have fires in to warm up? Just got my new insulated bib overalls from Duluth. However I need to take about 8 inches off the legs.


We will have to have a fire. Will figure something out.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 21, 2014)

awol said:


> Yup, it sure was! WI will be even better, 20 hrs of just sitting and talking. (The ride up there and back!)


I plan on sleeping.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 21, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Got any barrels to have fires in to warm up? Just got my new insulated bib overalls from Duluth. However I need to take about 8 inches off the legs.



If you cut 8 inches off your legs, well, I can't imagine the problems. They won't reach the ground for one.


----------



## cobey (Nov 21, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> If you cut 8 inches off your legs, well, I can't imagine the problems. They won't reach the ground for one.


 he he


----------



## cobey (Nov 21, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> I plan on sleeping.


 arnt you driving??


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 21, 2014)

cobey said:


> arnt you driving??


Multi task


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 21, 2014)

Less Petrifying


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 21, 2014)

Except for the screaming


----------



## cobey (Nov 21, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> Except for the screaming


 I guess I cant argue with that logic


----------



## cobey (Nov 21, 2014)

Dan... I have heard a redigun is legal to carry in all 50 states


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 21, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> I plan on sleeping.


You're driving...
The sleeping part was my job...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Nov 21, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> You're driving...
> The sleeping part was my job...


 You have never ridden with Dan have you.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Nov 21, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> Except for the screaming


----------



## treeslinger (Nov 21, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> What's the name and number for the hotel you guys are staying at again? Me and Sarah might have to get a room.


just because she is going to be playing with wood all day don't mean you need to get a room lol jk


----------



## treeslinger (Nov 21, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> We booked, baby... Time for some saw snugglin... [emoji7]


hope it wont be rockin but if its don't go nockin lol


----------



## treeslinger (Nov 21, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Got any barrels to have fires in to warm up? Just got my new insulated bib overalls from Duluth. However I need to take about 8 inches off the legs.


we can start a fire any where out of the way


----------



## TBrown (Nov 21, 2014)

treeslinger said:


> we can start a fire any where out of the way


You get more pulled out?


----------



## treeslinger (Nov 21, 2014)

TBrown said:


> We will have to have a fire. Will figure something out.


yea we have barells but we can start a fire just about any where


----------



## treeslinger (Nov 21, 2014)

TBrown said:


> You get more pulled out?


working on it


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 21, 2014)

I did get another saw to bring with me to the gtg. It's only stock for now but this is one saw I do like that's not a creamsicle.


----------



## cobey (Nov 21, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> View attachment 381133
> I did get another saw to bring with me to the gtg. It's only stock for now but this is one saw I do like that's not a creamsicle.


 very nice been thinking of getting one


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 21, 2014)

cobey said:


> very nice been thinking of getting one



I had to do some searching and creative talking to find a almost NOS 2153. Told is has less than a tank of fuel through it


----------



## cobey (Nov 21, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> I had to do some searching and creative talking to find a almost NOS 2153. Told is has less than a tank of fuel through it


 i was thinking of a 2253, I dont think I could find another 2153 that nice!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 21, 2014)

I will let you touch it on the 6th


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 21, 2014)

TBrown said:


> We will have to have a fire. Will figure something out.


Should w bring some fire wood? [emoji12]


----------



## 5R-INC (Nov 21, 2014)

You can count my dad and myself in for cutting on the 6th.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 22, 2014)

Any more local guys? We could use a few guys on the 29th dropping and limbing. Need to try to get enough staged to keep all the splitters and saws busy on the 6th. Stihl Livin, myself, and Chris currently.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 22, 2014)

Talked to the blodgetts the other day (interfaith folks), sound like Denny may try to make it on the 6th & maybe bring a worker with him... Depend on how crazy it is there of course...


----------



## Philbert (Nov 22, 2014)

I hope that Denny takes a good look at the bucking trailer or stands (whichever shows up). They could be a real 'boon' for the Interfaith mission.

Philbert


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 22, 2014)

Bump...
Can't be lettin' the thread slide...


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 22, 2014)

I figured you southern folk got frozen with all this cold weather.


----------



## 5R-INC (Nov 22, 2014)

Heat wave up here. First time in two weeks we have been above freezing.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 22, 2014)

Same here but I'm sure it was a long week for the southern folks


----------



## Mo. Jim (Nov 22, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> Same here but I'm sure it was a long week for the southern folks


 We have another cold front moving in tomorrow night, I think this is to get the boys acclimated for the 6th.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 22, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> I figured you southern folk got frozen with all this cold weather.


It was 55 and cloudy today...
Perfect for loading wood and stacking it... 
Got a lot done...
I'm happy right now...
The deere's are ready for the 6th...


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 22, 2014)

5R-INC said:


> Heat wave up here. First time in two weeks we have been above freezing.


Did it settle the snow?


----------



## 5R-INC (Nov 22, 2014)

Ya the snow has gone down a lot. They are forecasting rain for tomorrow changing over to more snow for Monday.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Nov 23, 2014)

Slightly off track:
- Is "MotoSki" snowmobiles still in business?
- Does anyone remember the song "Santa's got a MotoSki" / Does it get any air time on the radio? 

Don't ask me why, but it popped into my head today. I lived close to Bigfork, Mn 40 + years ago when it came out.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 23, 2014)

What little snow we had is gone here.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 23, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> What little snow we had is gone here.


Should be gone here after today. 48° at 5am. Rain today and 1-3 inches of snow tonight.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm looking for a John Deere snowmobile...
Anybody know where a running one is up there?? 
I'm gonna get Dan to haul it back for me !!


----------



## TBrown (Nov 23, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I'm looking for a John Deere snowmobile...
> Anybody know where a running one is up there??
> I'm gonna get Dan to haul it back for me !!


Any preference on model or year? Price? I don't know of any but they come up for sale here and there.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 23, 2014)

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/snw/4747464051.html
Found a few local sleds but you will need these if you want to ride.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 23, 2014)

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/snw/4765255433.html
$400


----------



## Wood Cutter (Nov 23, 2014)

I know where a few non running Deere sleds are. That was all I rode for many years, I've owned 4 or 5 of them. Don't own any nowadays tho. What time are we thinking of starting on the 29th. I may be able to make it.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 23, 2014)

Between 9&10


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 23, 2014)

TBrown said:


> View attachment 381487
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/snw/4765255433.html
> $400


Sweet!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 23, 2014)

TBrown said:


> Any preference on model or year? Price? I don't know of any but they come up for sale here and there.


Had a trail fire once...
Always liked the green ones though...
Classics!


----------



## jonsered raket (Nov 23, 2014)

Hedge talk to Boyd. He has multiple john Deere sleds.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks like we should. Have good weather for the 29th to get trees down and out for the 6th.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 25, 2014)

Page 4 what's wrong everyone go into hibernation again


----------



## awol (Nov 25, 2014)

Not really, it's been nice down here. I've been practicing at woodcutting, don't wanna be soft when I get to WI!


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 25, 2014)

Same here...
Gotta get my own barn filled back up!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 25, 2014)

Is mike going to be able to make it


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 25, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> Is mike going to be able to make it


This Mike? It's still a possibility but won't know for another week.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes that mike. I look forward to seeing you there. Hope you can make it.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 25, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> Yes that mike. I look forward to seeing you there. Hope you can make it.


I hope I can. It would be fun.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 25, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> I hope I can. It would be fun.


I can't think of a better way to burn a Saturday...


----------



## sam-tip (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice calm sunny day here today. Did some cutting at lunch time but dulled the chain before I reached half a tank. I spend more time sharpening chain than cutting. I will stick to splitting and log moving on the 6th.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 25, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I can't think of a better way to burn a Saturday...


That's the fun part. The 14 hours driving each way on the day before and after would be painful


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 25, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> That's the fun part. The 14 hours driving each way on the day before and after would be painful



Yes that would be painful. I'm making the 2+ hour drive there and home all in the same day. That's going to be painful as well. Suck it up and come join us.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 25, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> Yes that would be painful. I'm making the 2+ hour drive there and home all in the same day. That's going to be painful as well. Suck it up and come join us.


I don't mind the driving. It's just if I'm working I can't take off too much. They don't seem to appreciate cutting wood near as much as a lot of us.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 25, 2014)

Bring them with then maybe they will understand.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 25, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> Bring them with then maybe they will understand.


They might but most wouldn't want to have anything to do with that cold.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 25, 2014)

You can't work your life away. Sometimes you need to take time for us.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 25, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> You can't work your life away. Sometimes you need to take time for us.


Yeah I try to spend all the free time I can with the family. I do need to get away and have some fun like that. I'm planning a helicopter hog hunt maybe next year.


----------



## husqy lover (Nov 25, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> You can't work your life away. Sometimes you need to take time for us.


Kind of the pot calling the kettle black coach


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 26, 2014)

Snowing again but looks like it will be a great day this Saturday for those that can help get trees fell and limbed and out to the landing for next weekend.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 26, 2014)

husqy lover said:


> Kind of the pot calling the kettle black coach



Who asked you


----------



## TBrown (Nov 26, 2014)

Can we get a definite count on equipment? Splitters and if anyone was bringing a skid steer?


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 26, 2014)

3 big splitters and a dump trailer from southern contingent.
And a log bucking trailer.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 26, 2014)

Scott has his 2 splitters correct


----------



## TBrown (Nov 26, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> Scott has his 2 splitters correct


Correct


Hedgerow said:


> 3 big splitters and a dump trailer from southern contingent.
> And a log bucking trailer.


Sounds great

I have my splitter.
Sam-tip said he was bringing 2 splitters and toolcat


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 26, 2014)

TBrown said:


> Correct
> 
> Sounds great
> 
> ...



Do we know for sure if Doug will make the trip. From the first post looks like with Scott's we have 8 splitters not counting Doug's.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 26, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> Do we know for sure if Doug will make the trip. From the first post looks like with Scott's we have 8 splitters not counting Doug's.


I think in the last 28 pages a few guys said they were bringing splitters. I haven't reread them yet.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 26, 2014)

TBrown said:


> I think in the last 28 pages a few guys said they were bringing splitters. I haven't reread them yet.



Let's go through it tomorrow while at the shop and get everything figured out. We can get a bunch of trees down and the work out the details with Chris before we head home.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 26, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> Let's go through it tomorrow while at the shop and get everything figured out. We can get a bunch of trees down and the work out the details with Chris before we head home.


Tomorrow??? Saturday right?


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 26, 2014)

TBrown said:


> Tomorrow??? Saturday right?



Sorry it feels like Friday knowing I don't have to go back to the grind for 4 days


----------



## dieselfitter (Nov 26, 2014)

bump


----------



## sam-tip (Nov 26, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> Do we know for sure if Doug will make the trip. From the first post looks like with Scott's we have 8 splitters not counting Doug's.


Yes


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 26, 2014)

Whoever drives the furthest to help out Scott wins a free woods port from Mastermind Worksaws. 

Happy Holidays friends.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 26, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Whoever drives the furthest to help out Scott wins a free woods port from Mastermind Worksaws.
> 
> Happy Holidays friends.


Its 20 miles from my house. Let me know how many times I need to go back and forth....


----------



## Hinerman (Nov 26, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Whoever drives the furthest to help out Scott wins a free woods port from Mastermind Worksaws.
> 
> Happy Holidays friends.



Coming from Muskogee, OK. Bing maps says 814 miles from door to door.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 26, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Whoever drives the furthest to help out Scott wins a free woods port from Mastermind Worksaws.
> 
> Happy Holidays friends.


Randy come on out and visit. You could port the saw while we split wood.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 26, 2014)

Well you guys figure it out among yourselves. Scott is a friend.....and I gotta give something here.


----------



## awol (Nov 26, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Whoever drives the furthest to help out Scott wins a free woods port from Mastermind Worksaws.
> 
> Happy Holidays friends.


 Wow!! Does it count if we take the long route on purpose?


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 27, 2014)

Hinerman said:


> Coming from Muskogee, OK. Bing maps says 814 miles from door to door.


Yeah...
That's pretty much you Thomas...
Nobody else even close...
Unless Barneyrb just decides to whip on up there on a whim...


----------



## Hinerman (Nov 27, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Yeah...
> That's pretty much you Thomas...
> Nobody else even close...
> Unless Barneyrb just decides to whip on up there on a whim...



Be nice if it is. Be ok if it isn't. I am looking forward to working with everybody and helping a member out.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 27, 2014)

Hinerman said:


> Be nice if it is. Be ok if it isn't. I am looking forward to working with everybody and helping a member out.


Yup...
But you know ole moobs has a way with those lazy Stihl transfers...
Best pick a lucky duck...


----------



## Oliver1655 (Nov 27, 2014)

Couldn't happen to a nicer guy Thomas, unless it was me. ????


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 27, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Whoever drives the furthest to help out Scott wins a free woods port from Mastermind Worksaws.
> 
> Happy Holidays friends.



You are one great friend Randy. Wish you could make the trip so I could meet you. Awesome gesture from you. Someone will be a very happy traveler.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 27, 2014)

If I make it I'm almost 900 miles depending on route.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 27, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> If I make it I'm almost 900 miles depending on route.



Spoiler alert.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 27, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> Spoiler alert.


I would pass on the woods port to someone who doesn't do their own


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 27, 2014)

12 below this morning but feels like 27 below per the weather man. Extended forecast calls for 28 above and sunny for December 6th. 

We will be having a heat wave a tropical heat wave.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 27, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Whoever drives the furthest to help out Scott wins a free woods port from Mastermind Worksaws.



Does that include getting lost on the way? Better specify _actual_, odometer mileage, or via Google maps with these guys! Easy to pass Augusta and end up near Canada.

(Very generous of you Randy.)

Philbert


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 27, 2014)

I'll let them decide who wins it. 

They are all great guys.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 27, 2014)

Very cool Randy, you are indeed a good dude. I am going in for hernia surgery on the 16th, I just scheduled it yesterday. I told the doctor it had to wait till after the 6th. I will work as hard as I can but I should probably take it a little easy, I usually over do it. I would like to come help this Saturday but I am just trying to take things easy. Hope you all have a good thanksgiving.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 27, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> Very cool Randy, you are indeed a good dude. I am going in for hernia surgery on the 16th, I just scheduled it yesterday. I told the doctor it had to wait till after the 6th. I will work as hard as I can but I should probably take it a little easy, I usually over do it. I would like to come help this Saturday but I am just trying to take things easy. Hope you all have a good thanksgiving.



You could sit in a skid loader to save yourself. Plus it will be handy to have a good operator


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 27, 2014)

Do please take it easy Andy. One of my brothers has had a hell of a time over hernias.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 27, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Yes



Doug do you know for sure what your bringing up with you?


----------



## sam-tip (Nov 27, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> Doug do you know for sure what your bringing up with you?



Doing a practice run tomorrow at 6 am. I already have loaded two super split log splitters, Toolcat with powered rotating log grapple attachment and a log cutting stand in the trailer. Plus a receiver hitch attachment for moving splitters and trailers. Can't get much more in trailer. Could put something in the back of truck but what?

How big of a bar should I bring on my husky 3120. 36, 44 or 60 inch. I also have 20 and 25 in 404 but my stihl bar adapter doesn't fit my 3120. Bar mount bolt spacing is different on largest saw.

Oh also a small 2k generator to warm up the engine on the Toolcat. Plus a few choker chains and portable gas powered capstan winch for just incase


----------



## lmbrman (Nov 27, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> Very cool Randy, you are indeed a good dude. I am going in for hernia surgery on the 16th, I just scheduled it yesterday. I told the doctor it had to wait till after the 6th. I will work as hard as I can but I should probably take it a little easy, I usually over do it. I would like to come help this Saturday but I am just trying to take things easy. Hope you all have a good thanksgiving.



Take it easy Andy- no more big stools for a while.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 27, 2014)

I need some warmer gloves...


----------



## lmbrman (Nov 27, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I need some warmer gloves...



ah, just get a girly saw- you know those xtrapee "G" thingies


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 27, 2014)

I'd never survive.......I have a heater in the shop see......and well.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 27, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Doing a practice run tomorrow at 6 am. I already have loaded two super split log splitters, Toolcat with powered rotating log grapple attachment and a log cutting stand in the trailer. Plus a receiver hitch attachment for moving splitters and trailers. Can't get much more in trailer. Could put something in the back of truck but what?
> 
> How big of a bar should I bring on my husky 3120. 36, 44 or 60 inch. I also have 20 and 25 in 404 but my stihl bar adapter doesn't fit my 3120. Bar mount bolt spacing is different on largest saw.
> 
> Oh also a small 2k generator to warm up the engine on the Toolcat. Plus a few choker chains and portable gas powered capstan winch for just incase


I would think the 36" bat would be good. I think all the trees are under 20" but we will know more after Saturday. I know Chris said there was a big one out there though. Between your toolcat, one skid steer and maybe using the log truck we will be good. And the ten splitters and bucking trailer.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 27, 2014)

Ok.. Andy will bring me a saw with heated handles..
I got an ace in the hole though..
I got the fan wheel on the splitter blowing warm air on me all the time..
So I'm all good...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 27, 2014)

I will have my heated handle 372 and my air conditioned handle 562.


----------



## lmbrman (Nov 27, 2014)

everything I felled out there was done with a 346 and 20" bar- monkeyed of course, so yea you better bring your big stuff if it aint monkeyed


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 27, 2014)

If the road conditions stay good I could bring my bobcat with grapple. It has a heated cab.


----------



## cobey (Nov 28, 2014)

found an old pair of boots, got to see if they will fit extra socks


----------



## TBrown (Nov 28, 2014)

lmbrman said:


> everything I felled out there was done with a 346 and 20" bar- monkeyed of course, so yea you better bring your big stuff if it aint monkeyed


How many did you guys get down? Are coming down tomorrow or next Saturday?


----------



## TBrown (Nov 28, 2014)

Tomorrow is looking like a nice day, 37 for a high. If anyone close wants to help we will be at the shop at 9:30.


----------



## MarcS (Nov 28, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> If the road conditions stay good I could bring my bobcat with grapple. It has a heated cab.


I hear ya, I towed my old Bobcat around last winter plowing people out being a good samaritan. Even going straight to the carwash the salt is just brutal on the trailer and the Bobcat.


----------



## MarcS (Nov 28, 2014)

Never got over 6 degrees yesterday and handling these timbers (notched with the 031) and digging holes I still worked without a jacket. Our cold Midwest days are usually the nicest. You southerners might find out you are all worked up over nothing[emoji2]


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 28, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Doing a practice run tomorrow at 6 am. I already have loaded two super split log splitters, Toolcat with powered rotating log grapple attachment and a log cutting stand in the trailer. Plus a receiver hitch attachment for moving splitters and trailers. Can't get much more in trailer. Could put something in the back of truck but what?
> 
> How big of a bar should I bring on my husky 3120. 36, 44 or 60 inch. I also have 20 and 25 in 404 but my stihl bar adapter doesn't fit my 3120. Bar mount bolt spacing is different on largest saw.
> 
> Oh also a small 2k generator to warm up the engine on the Toolcat. Plus a few choker chains and portable gas powered capstan winch for just incase


44 or 60. That way you can buck a whole stack of logs at once.[emoji2]


----------



## lmbrman (Nov 28, 2014)

TBrown said:


> How many did you guys get down? Are coming down tomorrow or next Saturday?



I haven't bee out there for a few days. think we figured about 6cords from my previous trips. I am cutting nearby, tried to stop after work some when I could. Tomorrow is a family woods day tradition, so I wont get there for long if at all, but I hope to stop today.

-dave


----------



## TBrown (Nov 28, 2014)

lmbrman said:


> I haven't bee out there for a few days. think we figured about 6cords from my previous trips. I am cutting nearby, tried to stop after work some when I could. Tomorrow is a family woods day tradition, so I wont get there for long if at all, but I hope to stop today.
> 
> -dave


Next saturday? You don't want to miss all the fun.


----------



## lmbrman (Nov 28, 2014)

I will try to stop in for a little next Saturday, but I stop in there regular to help in the woods and shop. Being closeby it is easy for me. Hope to meet those of you I have not previously, but working in the woods daily with saws, I don't have the wow factor for felling or cutting.

-dave


----------



## husqy lover (Nov 28, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> Who asked you


Doug did


----------



## sam-tip (Nov 28, 2014)

Practice run complete today on Hoskey's hill.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 28, 2014)

Just did my semi annual truck maintenance. Oil change fuel filter tranny aux filter and winter wheels put on for the trip next weekend. Got the car loaded for tomorrow's trip to get trees down and out.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 28, 2014)

Here's a pair of firewooder's...
We got work to do tomorrow...
Yes, one is a Stihl... Meh ..
It does pretty good.. One less ring, and raised transfers, it's useable...


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Hinerman (Nov 29, 2014)

lmbrman said:


> I will try to stop in for a little next Saturday, but I stop in there regular to help in the woods and shop. Being closeby it is easy for me. Hope to meet those of you I have not previously, but working in the woods daily with saws, I don't have the wow factor for felling or cutting.
> 
> -dave



We could use help running equipment and splitters...maybe even some supervision or keeping a fire going. Hope you can make it.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 29, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> I will have my heated handle 372 and my air conditioned handle 562.


Hedge, you bringin Levi? I can bring my baby heated handle for him... [emoji12] if he can pretty it away from me... Mwahahahahaaa...
In all seriousness, though, if anyone wants to try out a masterminded 2153, I'll have it with.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 29, 2014)

I have a feeling this is going to cost me dearly. The need to port my saws after the next two weekends is going to be expensive.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 29, 2014)

Just pulled into the kunz shop here this morning. 29 degrees and cloudy but should be a great day to get wood on the ground.


----------



## old guy (Nov 29, 2014)

I ran that 2153 over a year ago and I still grin when I remember.

John


----------



## TBrown (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 29, 2014)

Just came out of the woods. Chris has more to skid out and lumberman will be out this week to get more down. We will need fallers next weekend. It was a tree monkey 361 day for both Tony and myself.


----------



## lmbrman (Nov 29, 2014)

TBrown said:


> I have a feeling this is going to cost me dearly. The need to port my saws after the next two weekends is going to be expensive.



I thought I heard a wimpy saw back in the woods today

I will see you a week from today, or maybe sooner if we cross paths at the saw shop.

-dave


----------



## lmbrman (Nov 29, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> Just came out of the woods. Chris has more to skid out and lumberman will be out this week to get more down. We will need fallers next weekend.



I will do what I can during the week, but not sure I can make stumps look like yours 

good meeting you today

-dave


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 29, 2014)

lmbrman said:


> I will do what I can during the week, but not sure I can make stumps look like yours
> 
> good meeting you today
> 
> -dave



You must of been looking at the stumps you left under your tops.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 29, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Hedge, you bringin Levi? I can bring my baby heated handle for him... [emoji12] if he can pretty it away from me... Mwahahahahaaa...
> In all seriousness, though, if anyone wants to try out a masterminded 2153, I'll have it with.


He's coming with us..


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 29, 2014)

I wish I knew more about my work this week. I would love to come and knock some trees over and stuff


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 29, 2014)

Ok folks now that there is wood on the ground and we are a week away we need to iron out the final details. 

Start time (Chris would like to know)
Food (kunz's plan on making food as well)
Equipment 
Number of people coming 

Anything else I'm forgetting.


----------



## dieselfitter (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm planning on arriving late and leaving early. I have something planned the night before and have to fly out on business Sunday.


----------



## lmbrman (Nov 29, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> You must of been looking at the stumps you left under your tops.



you lookin under tops again ?


----------



## TBrown (Nov 29, 2014)

lmbrman said:


> you lookin under tops again ?


You guys please don't study any of my stumps. I'm no expert at all but I did manage to get all the trees off the stumps. It was a nice day to be in the woods.


----------



## lmbrman (Nov 29, 2014)

TBrown said:


> You guys please don't study any of my stumps. I'm no expert at all but I did manage to get all the trees off the stumps. It was a nice day to be in the woods.



no studying tonight, I am into the vodka, couple more shots and I start singing Russian logging songs


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 29, 2014)

Well that could be entertaining...


----------



## lmbrman (Nov 30, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Well that could be entertaining...



better wear your earmuffs


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 30, 2014)

TBrown said:


> You guys please don't study any of my stumps. I'm no expert at all but I did manage to get all the trees off the stumps. It was a nice day to be in the woods.



I second that. I never claimed to be a logger nor will I ever. I do may best to stay safe and get the wood on the ground.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Nov 30, 2014)

Start time - What time is it light enough to be safe, 7:30am? Willing to work until dark.
Have a fairly long drive so I would like to make it a full day. Hate to drive around 10 hours each way to only work 5-6 hours.

Hope to be there on Friday before dark so I can get the log bucking trailer & splitter setup. Takes about 15 - 20 minutes. (plan to have the splitter covered for the trip.)


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 30, 2014)

I plan on getting to the shop around 7 Saturday and figured work til dark then enjoy some food and then load up and make my drive back home.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 30, 2014)

Will be there Friday afternoon to get set up and ready before dark... 
The start in 7 ish Saturday morning..
If we have enough light, we'll be able to make a real productive run at it...


----------



## jonsered raket (Nov 30, 2014)

I planned heading out Friday after work. It would be about 7:30ish till I get there. I have walleye fillets to cook either Fri night or sat lunch. I have a portable fryer to make it easy.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TBrown (Nov 30, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Will be there Friday afternoon to get set up and ready before dark...
> The start in 7 ish Saturday morning..
> If we have enough light, we'll be able to make a real productive run at it...


I plan on being there on Friday on and off.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 30, 2014)

Where are we holding Friday nights festivities, at the shop? Me and Sarah have a room for Friday and Saturday. We can bring some of Sarah's sheep/deer to cook up. Maybe add that in with Dale's walleye for a Friday night wild game feed?


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 30, 2014)

Vic, mike and ,I should be up Friday afternoon. With Alex's splitter.


----------



## jonsered raket (Nov 30, 2014)

Do we have enough splitters?

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 30, 2014)

Alex himself pending.....


----------



## jonsered raket (Nov 30, 2014)

Friday night game feed sounds like a good idea to me. 

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 30, 2014)

Sarah could make a big pot of sheep/deer no bean chilli. We will also bring some tasty other treats.


----------



## jonsered raket (Nov 30, 2014)

Man I've been craving some Barbados black belly sheep!! Is heavy fuel still coming?

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 30, 2014)

Sheep chili!!!!! Love it!


----------



## TBrown (Nov 30, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> Where are we holding Friday nights festivities, at the shop? Me and Sarah have a room for Friday and Saturday. We can bring some of Sarah's sheep/deer to cook up. Maybe add that in with Dale's walleye for a Friday night wild game feed?


Will have to talk to Chris or Scott. Chris said something yesterday about having a party at the shop at Scott's house.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 30, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> Do we have enough splitters?
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk



If all splitters show up that people have mentioned they are bringing we will have 10 splitters on hand.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 30, 2014)

TBrown said:


> Will have to talk to Chris or Scott. Chris said something yesterday about having a party at the shop at Scott's house.


Chris said yes..


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 30, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> Do we have enough splitters?
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


We gonna have some serious splitter powah in tow... So will Iowa clan..
We gonna have a hard time keeping em all fed!!!!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 30, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> We gonna have some serious splitter powah in tow... So will Iowa clan..
> We gonna have a hard time keeping em all fed!!!!



I sure hope not.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 30, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> I sure hope not.


These big splitters can keep 3 guys rockin'... 
Crunch, 
Crunch, 
Crunch....
Anyone can be helpful too.. 
Even just keeping the work tables clear of splits.. 
Can't wait to see my northern crew!!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 30, 2014)

Forecast for Saturday is 34 above. Should be able to wear Sandles and shorts.


----------



## husqy lover (Nov 30, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> Forecast for Saturday is 34 above. Should be able to wear Sandles and shorts.


I'll bring my speedo!


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 30, 2014)

I just threw up a little.............


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 30, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> Forecast for Saturday is 34 above. Should be able to wear Sandles and shorts.


You be tempting Andy...
He'll do it ..


----------



## lmbrman (Nov 30, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> Sarah could make a big pot of sheep/deer no bean chilli. We will also bring some tasty other treats.



Jake showed me a pic of that sheep/deer last night- I thought he was pulling my leg. I stihl don't know what to think-


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 30, 2014)

lmbrman said:


> Jake showed me a pic of that sheep/deer last night- I thought he was pulling my leg. I stihl don't know what to think-


I hope he is coming!! Was he able to get off?


----------



## lmbrman (Nov 30, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I hope he is coming!! Was he able to get off?



I didn't speak with him about getting off- he didn't want to share 

he plans to stop in, same as me

-dave


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 30, 2014)

lmbrman said:


> I didn't speak with him about getting off- he didn't want to share
> 
> he plans to stop in, same as me
> 
> -dave


Woo hoo!
He best not stop in without saying hi. [emoji26]


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 30, 2014)

Just picked up a couple pounds of curds at the Burnett cheese store for munching for the weekend...


----------



## lmbrman (Nov 30, 2014)

On the stumps- I will not critique or analyze, but I offer a suggestion for all the guys that might cut out there at some point- make the stumps low so Chris can maneuver the skidder without obstacles. Said as much to remind myself as anyone here.

We will all be glad to see the kunz woodpile grow.

be safe- dave


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 30, 2014)

lmbrman said:


> I didn't speak with him about getting off- he didn't want to share
> 
> he plans to stop in, same as me
> 
> -dave


Tell him hedgerow and Levi would love to see him there...
Be warned though, he may have to look upward a bit at Levi now...
But I know Levi thinks the world of Jake...


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 30, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Whoever drives the furthest to help out Scott wins a free woods port from Mastermind Worksaws.
> 
> Happy Holidays friends.



I am coming from Stuttgart. But I don't live the farthest.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 30, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> Where are we holding Friday nights festivities, at the shop? Me and Sarah have a room for Friday and Saturday. We can bring some of Sarah's sheep/deer to cook up. Maybe add that in with Dale's walleye for a Friday night wild game feed?



I know those sheep will let anything breed them. Or anything stronger than them.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 30, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Just picked up a couple pounds of curds at the Burnett cheese store for munching for the weekend...


I was told the only way I could go was to bring some of that string cheese back. My own bag, not a traveling bag.


----------



## lmbrman (Nov 30, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Tell him hedgerow and Levi would love to see him there...
> Be warned though, he may have to look upward a bit at Levi now...
> But I know Levi thinks the world of Jake...



I told him you would likely be present from my readings here, he was glad to hear it. I think he is just not excited about saws now that he runs them daily, never gets a break from them much. I can relate to that. I stayed away from here a while, but now that there is less daylight I can stand a little more 'evenings with saws' chatter. Jake and I even exchanged a few saw stories last night.

actual running of saws I would love to avoid in my 'time off' but this is a great place and good people

-dave


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 30, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> I am coming from Stuttgart. But I don't live the farthest.


What the hell are you doing in Stuttgart Dan???
Duck hunting???


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 30, 2014)

Standing in water


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 30, 2014)

Cussing the northeners who have already shot at our ducks.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 30, 2014)

lmbrman said:


> I told him you would likely be present from my readings here, he was glad to hear it. I think he is just not excited about saws now that he runs them daily, never gets a break from them much. I can relate to that. I stayed away from here a while, but now that there is less daylight I can stand a little more 'evenings with saws' chatter. Jake and I even exchanged a few saw stories last night.
> 
> actual running of saws I would love to avoid in my 'time off' but this is a great place and good people
> 
> -dave


Of course, hand Jake and Levi a couple saws and a race cant, and they will hack that sombich till there ain't nuthin' left... Throw Andy in the mix, and it's on like donkey kong...
Gotta make sport of it ya know...
Hahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 30, 2014)

Minnesootans need a piece of wood worthy of mounting a sheep/goat/ deer..


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 30, 2014)

Lookin' good Hedge!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 30, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> Lookin' good Hedge!!!


We made a big yellow mess...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 30, 2014)

Ya better clean that big Dolmar air filter.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 30, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> I was told the only way I could go was to bring some of that string cheese back. My own bag, not a traveling bag.


Do i need to grab another few bags?  i shoulda asked before i went over there today.... Anyone else need some cheese?


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 30, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> Ya better clean that big Dolmar air filter.


Naaaa... It likes being dirty...
Levi and the dog and I got officially yellow dusted today... 
Amazing where all that stuff gets..


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 30, 2014)

By the way.. I'll be able to tell if the DNR guys are full of ****..
Cause I know what mutton tastes like..
If that SOB is a Barbados sheep, it'll be un-mistakable chili experience!!!


----------



## 5R-INC (Nov 30, 2014)

As hard as that hedge is I bet it took awhile to make those slabs even with the big dolmar. Love the yellow covered dog!


----------



## tree monkey (Nov 30, 2014)

you all are amazing people
I can't thank you enough for your generosity

gtg at my house/shop Friday nite, bring your own drink
meet at the shop on Friday for set up
there is room in my shop to keep splitters warm

if all goes as planned we will have breakfast lunch and dinner on Saturday
we need an attendance list

thanks
scott


----------



## Oliver1655 (Nov 30, 2014)

Scott, thanks for hosting the GTG! It will be fun to match more names to faces.

This is the list from back on page 21. It is a starting point. Update as needed.

Tbrown. 28t swisher
Stihl Livin
Hedge Row + splitter
Levi
Husqy lover
Dodgegeeks
Heavyfuel
Lurch2 ?
RValue + dump trailer
AWOL
Alex + splitter
Vic
Moody
Wendell
Cobey
Hinerman + splitter
MarcS
Homelite410
Mdavlee?
Sunfish?
Sam-tip splitters and toolcat
Oliver1655 bucking trailer + splitter
Dave53223
Fishnuts2?
GrizzlyAdams


----------



## TBrown (Dec 1, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> Scott, thanks for hosting the GTG! It will be fun to match more names to faces.
> 
> This is the list from back on page 21. It is a starting point. Update as needed.
> 
> ...


The list from page one should be complete
Tbrown. 28t swisher
Stihl Livin
Hedge Row splitters
Levi
Husqy lover
Dodgegeeks
Lurch2
RValue
AWOL
Alex
Vic
Moody
Wendel
Cobey
Hinerman
MarcS
Homelite410
Mdavlee?
Sunfish?
Weekend lumberjack?
Sam-tip splitters and toolcat
Oliver1655 bucking trailer
Wood Cutter
Jonsered raket. Splitter
Mweba?
Dave53223
Fishnuts2
JB and SCOTT splitter
5R-INC x2
GrizzlyAdams86
Dieselfitter


----------



## flyboy553 (Dec 1, 2014)

Sorry to say, I can not make it. The 6th of December date was making me think something was special about it, but I couldn't remember until my son told me it is my grandson's birthday. Now I know what it was! lol

Ted


----------



## Philbert (Dec 1, 2014)

This has turned into quite an event! Scott, I am scheduled to be away for work, but if things change, or I get back early, I will try to show up.

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 1, 2014)

50-50 chance for me at this time. Work is steady-but I've been fighting a cold for 2+weeks. hopefully can be hitting on at least 7 cylinders by Friday.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 1, 2014)

WetGunPowder said:


> hopefully can be hitting on at least 7 cylinders by Friday.


You have a chainsaw with 7 cylinders !?!?!

That would be worth coming to see!!!

Philbert


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 1, 2014)

tree monkey said:


> you all are amazing people
> I can't thank you enough for your generosity
> 
> gtg at my house/shop Friday nite, bring your own drink
> ...



Scott is was really a treat to see you in the woods on Saturday. It had been to long since I had last been out there. Glad to help out where I can. I will have a crock pot full of shredded turkey and cookies with. I am anxiously awaiting to see how big of a mountain of wood we can make in one day with this crowd.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 1, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Hedge, you bringin Levi? I can bring my baby heated handle for him... [emoji12] if he can pretty it away from me... Mwahahahahaaa...
> In all seriousness, though, if anyone wants to try out a masterminded 2153, I'll have it with.



I would like to give that banana stuffed 2153 a try. I ran one of Scott's 2153s all summer and it was a screamer


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 1, 2014)

A crock pot full of shredded turkey and cookies??? Sounds delicious.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 1, 2014)

I still have to finish the cookies. Monster and oatmeal raisin. My wonder wife cooked and shredded the turkey on Saturday while I was out at Scott's. Did that picture I sent you last week make you crave cookies Andy?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 1, 2014)

A slight breeze makes me crave cookies.


----------



## cobey (Dec 2, 2014)

3 more work days...and a bunch more stuff to do. I bought warm socks tonight


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 2, 2014)

Is it Thursday yet?


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 2, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Just picked up a couple pounds of curds at the Burnett cheese store for munching for the weekend...


 
Can you or somebody pic some up for me to bring back? I have had the good ones before from WI (and bad ones from OK) but don't have a clue what to look for or where to get them. Let me know.


----------



## TBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

Hinerman said:


> Can you or somebody pic some up for me to bring back? I have had the good ones before from WI (and bad ones from OK) but don't have a clue what to look for or where to get them. Let me know.


Best is fresh ones that are warm and dripping wet.


----------



## MarcS (Dec 2, 2014)

Best WI curds I've had are from Nasonville Dairy. Locally from Kunz's shop try Yellowstone Cheese in Cadott-almost as good. Nasonville's are unbelievable though...


----------



## TBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

Fried curds......


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 2, 2014)

Marc where is that dairy


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 2, 2014)

I had some really good fried cheese this summer. It is called Hellim (Turkish) or Halloumi (Greek); same cheese just different names. A friend brought it from Turkey. I figure WI would be the best place to find it in the states. If this is available in WI, I would like to bring some back. Let me know if you have heard of it or can get it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 2, 2014)

Lately, the cheese curds at the Burnett Dairy in Alpha have been from Ellsworth. Is that a permanent change?

Philbert


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 2, 2014)

Almost a 2k drive, one way, fer me or I'd be there with bells on!

I just don't have that kind if disposable income. . . Yet.

Hope someone is planning on taking lots of pics and video!


----------



## TBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Almost a 2k drive, one way, fer me or I'd be there with bells on!
> 
> I just don't have that kind if disposable income. . . Yet.
> 
> Hope someone is planning on taking lots of pics and video!


If it helps you can drive to my place and we can carpool.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 2, 2014)

TBrown said:


> If it helps you can drive to my place and we can carpool.


LOL, don't think that'll help, but I appreciate the offer.

It's not often I get to samurai hardwoods, & this is a great cause.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 2, 2014)

TBrown said:


> Best is fresh ones that are warm and dripping wet.


Wet bad...
Best is cold and dipped in Top the tater from the Burnett cheese store....



TBrown said:


> Fried curds......


Those may be the 8th wonder of the world... 
Had some in Rush City last year...
Freaking awesome...


----------



## MarcS (Dec 2, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> Marc where is that dairy



North on 27, West on County Road MM just before you get to Hwy. 29. 1.5 miles or so from 27. Good stuff, the farm you see next door to the store is the owner and only supplier of milk to the plant. Their Nitro Pepperjack is good too.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 2, 2014)

MarcS said:


> North on 27, West on County Road MM just before you get to Hwy. 29. 1.5 miles or so from 27. Good stuff, the farm you see next door to the store is the owner and only supplier of milk to the plant. Their Nitro Pepperjack is good too.


They open on Sundays?


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 2, 2014)

MarcS said:


> North on 27, West on County Road MM just before you get to Hwy. 29. 1.5 miles or so from 27. Good stuff, the farm you see next door to the store is the owner and only supplier of milk to the plant. Their Nitro Pepperjack is good too.



Sounds like its close to Scott's place. Maybe you should go get us a treat for Saturday.


----------



## MarcS (Dec 2, 2014)

Yellowstone is open..I'm pretty sure normal hours mon.-sat. and like 10-5 on sun. There is another local farmer/cheese plant in Augusta that makes curds too, maybe Scott knows them. I'll try to bring some Yellowstone curds for Saturday.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 2, 2014)

Well it will be Vic, myself, and a friend mike in our truck and Alex's splitter! I'm looking forward to standing in front of that splitter all day! I am gonna bring a fatigue mat! Maybe it'll help keep my feet warm!


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 2, 2014)

Anyone want me to bring my sweet horseradish dill pickles?


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 2, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Anyone want me to bring my sweet horseradish dill pickles?


No, but I want you to mail me some!!!!!!!!


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 2, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> No, but I want you to mail me some!!!!!!!!


Me too


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 2, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> Me too


For every chain vice you get a free jar of pickles. lol


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 2, 2014)

Yeah... 
Those pickles are good...


----------



## dieselfitter (Dec 2, 2014)

The Ellsworth cheese curd (Squeakers)are the best I've had. When they are fresh you can't hear anything over the squeaking sound they make when you are eating them. 
Here is a link:
http://www.ellsworthcheese.com/


----------



## cobey (Dec 2, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Anyone want me to bring my sweet horseradish dill pickles?


 friggin awsome pickels!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 2, 2014)

I better do 2 gallon........


----------



## cobey (Dec 2, 2014)

killed my 111 dolmar tonight I guess, turned a bunch of rpm's in the cut them stopped
started it again, it runs rough (like somethings broke) and about 5k guess i got an air leak in a cut,
odd stuff... the awol 590 was hauling serious tail threw some random hard wood
its i great running work saw! I didnt clean it too good...its getting dirty again


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 2, 2014)

cobey said:


> killed my 111 dolmar tonight I guess, turned a bunch of rpm's in the cut them stopped
> started it again, it runs rough (like somethings broke) and about 5k guess i got an air leak in a cut,
> odd stuff... the awol 590 was hauling serious tail threw some random hard wood
> its i great running work saw! I didnt clean it too good...its getting dirty again



Not good to lose a saw like that. Guess you better order up a 2253


----------



## husqy lover (Dec 2, 2014)

Stihl livin and I are ready


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 2, 2014)

husqy lover said:


> Stihl livin and I are ready



There is a saw missing and that husky doesn't have a chain on it. How do you expect to cut wood with no chain?


----------



## cobey (Dec 2, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> Not good to lose a saw like that. Guess you better order up a 2253


 I got alot of old mag.. not alot of handy 50cc class saws..... that was one i was gonna bring


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 2, 2014)

cobey said:


> I got alot of old mag.. not alot of handy 50cc class saws..... that was one i was gonna bring



I will let you run the 2153 Saturday if it makes you feel better. Of course its stock as I just bought it but that is only temporary.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 2, 2014)

I think I'm sticking with the green saws.. 
Traveling light ya know..


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 2, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Yeah...
> Those pickles are good...


You didn't share? :0(


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 2, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Almost a 2k drive, one way, fer me or I'd be there with bells on!
> 
> I just don't have that kind if disposable income. . . Yet.
> 
> Hope someone is planning on taking lots of pics and video!



Hey Richardhead! We've heard this for far too long! 


LOL


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 2, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I better do 2 gallon........


10 gallon might be enough[emoji14]


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 2, 2014)

Mike it's now Tuesday and we still are waiting for your decision. I'm sure your work will be there when you get back home after a fun weekend with all the wonderful folks coming to help Scott.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 2, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> You didn't share? :0(


No 1 guy can eat a gallon of those...
Though everyone wants to try...
They funkyliscious...


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey Richard Cranium! We've heard this for far too long! 

Fixed it for ya


----------



## cobey (Dec 2, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> I will let you run the 2153 Saturday if it makes you feel better. Of course its stock as I just bought it but that is only temporary.


 i like strong stocksaws  im easy on saws..... just the old worn out ones tend to fall apart......


----------



## cobey (Dec 2, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I think I'm sticking with the green saws..
> Traveling light ya know..


 how many green saws do you got?? just the 2?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 2, 2014)

We need pics and stuff......

Don't forget.


----------



## lmbrman (Dec 2, 2014)

was somebody bringin a dump trailer?


----------



## TBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> We need pics and stuff......
> 
> Don't forget.


We need a photographer, ya need the address?


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 2, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> We need pics and stuff......
> 
> Don't forget.


One of your creations will be workin' hard on the bucking trailer Randy...


A green one...
We been whipping the **** out of it the last 2 months, in preparation...


----------



## TBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

lmbrman said:


> was somebody bringin a dump trailer?


What you have in mind?


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 2, 2014)

lmbrman said:


> was somebody bringin a dump trailer?


Yeah...
We'll have one..


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 2, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Yeah...
> We'll have one..


I don't think Doug is...... I could be wrong.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 2, 2014)

TBrown said:


> We need a photographer, ya need the address?



Too far out of my comfort zone.......but I'll be thinking about y'all. 



Hedgerow said:


> One of your creations will be workin' hard on the bucking trailer Randy...
> 
> 
> A green one...
> We been whipping the **** out of it the last 2 months, in preparation...



I really like those saws......a lot.


----------



## dave53223 (Dec 2, 2014)

It is only 774 miles for you to get there. It is colder up north in Wisconsin.


----------



## lmbrman (Dec 2, 2014)

TBrown said:


> What you have in mind?



Plan B just in case-


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 2, 2014)

dave53223 said:


> It is only 774 miles for you to get there. It is colder up north in Wisconsin.




Oh lawd.....

My ass aches just thinking about driving that far....


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 2, 2014)

lmbrman said:


> was somebody bringin a dump trailer?


Need a midget sized one? Can throw this rig in the back of the truck if it'll come in handy...


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 3, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> Hey Richardhead! We've heard this for far too long!
> 
> 
> LOL


I know. :0(

Some day I'll see what America looks like east of ND.


----------



## lmbrman (Dec 3, 2014)

Steve NW WI said:


> Need a midget sized one? Can throw this rig in the back of the truck if it'll come in handy...



nice Steve, can you put sides on it to haul out some of the stumps I found?

Accidents happen, lets not ASK for one please. Flame away if you want, but I have lost people in the woods who did everything right. The flames of AS mean nothing to me.

please consider these photos and be safe

-dave


----------



## Oliver1655 (Dec 3, 2014)

- Rval is bringing a dump trailer

- Sam-tip will not be bringing one. He is using an enclosed trailer to haul his equipment to protect it from road debris/salt.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 3, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I don't think Doug is...... I could be wrong.


We hauling 2 splitters up in one..


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> We hauling 2 splitters up in one..


Enclosed! The one we brought down there... I think....


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 3, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Beer bait and ammo! Lol


Wow my kind of place!!! Wish I could make it but I am on the left coast working a contract through Saturday,,, You all have a hoot



Philbert said:


> He could probably hit one on the way up to Wisconsin . . . .
> 
> Philbert



Nothing like fresh road kill ehhhhh?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 3, 2014)

Anyone wants to ride share, I'll be rolling out about 6am Saturday. Should get there about 8 or so. Room for 5 and a bunch of saws in the new to me Chebby. I ain't bringing any saws, just a couple pairs of work gloves. PM me if you wanna ride. (My place is about 10 miles SE of Osceola).


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 3, 2014)

I agree Dave, cutting trees in the woods is very dangerous work. We just all need to think about what were doing and be safe. Things can go bad in a very short time. I am not an expert but I have been cutting and around tree work since I was about 5 years old. My dad had a small tree service and I would consider him to be an expert and I watched and learned from him. A person really needs to know how to properly read a tree and make the correct cuts to get it to fall in the correct direction safely. If anyone is unsure of there skill level at this by all means ask for assistance. I don't know how to port a saw but I can drop a tree. I'll leave the porting to the experts. Let's all have a fun and safe weekend.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 3, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> - Rval is bringing a dump trailer
> 
> - Sam-tip will not be bringing one. He is using an enclosed trailer to haul his equipment to protect it from road debris/salt.



In other words: 

Rvalue is an idiot for bringing anything into the salt.
Sam is a Genius.


----------



## big t double (Dec 3, 2014)

Steve NW WI said:


> Need a midget sized one? Can throw this rig in the back of the truck if it'll come in handy...


Nice b-80!!! Some joker painted mine black before it landed in my garage...call her the black beauty!!!


----------



## Oliver1655 (Dec 3, 2014)

Nah, I won't even have my splitter in a trailer. Hope the roads are clear.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 3, 2014)

I studied those photos, seems the logical solution is stay away from Mt. Dew.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 3, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> I studied those photos, seems the logical solution is stay away from Mt. Dew.



Repped.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 3, 2014)

lmbrman said:


> nice Steve, can you put sides on it to haul out some of the stumps I found?
> 
> Accidents happen, lets not ASK for one please. Flame away if you want, but I have lost people in the woods who did everything right. The flames of AS mean nothing to me.
> 
> ...



Instead of wasting time to take the picture why don't you just cut them off flush and move on.


----------



## lmbrman (Dec 3, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> We need pics and stuff......
> 
> Don't forget.





Stihl Livin said:


> Instead of wasting time to take the picture why don't you just cut them off flush and move on.



Chris has bronchitis, Sue Kunz sent me on errands after I lit a fire in her furnace and hauled her garbage. That is what I did yesterday before work for Kunz. I put in seven hours there last week before and after work.

I just keep repeating 'be safe'. It is meant as a general comment out of concern for all people and out of respect for Kunz property. I have included myself as a reminder.

be safe


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 3, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> Instead of wasting time to take the picture why don't you just cut them off flush and move on.



I think he's just saying that the way the stumps are cut it looks like the faller didn't know which direction the tree was going to fall and it was unsafe. Improper notching can be deadly.


----------



## lmbrman (Dec 3, 2014)

I have to run the supplies out to Sue Kunz now, check her fire in case it went out like yesterday. She also asked me to buck some wood for Scott, I did a little, but have my own contract so as to provide for my family. Must kill trees.

be safe


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 3, 2014)

Dave I agree and its great to remind everyone. We don't want anyone hurt ever. I seen Chris fall over numerous times trying to get the chokers hooked up last weekend and there are way more hidden dangers even under the branches and snow.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Dec 3, 2014)

Bring rain gear folks? 70% chance for Saturday in Augusta, WI per the weather channel. 

However Thomas saw sunshine in the forecast he watched. Both agreed in teperature of the upper 20's.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 3, 2014)

Using the logic applied in school today, that everyone wins, no grades, good effort, etc. Everybody should get a chance to fall trees, regardless of experience level.... We can't discriminate!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 3, 2014)

As long as we all go home safe


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 3, 2014)

After this event is all done, I think we should schedule a charity cut south of Ozark Missouri for July and invite our northern brothers to come down. That, would be extremely interesting, and fun. 
Maybe Thomas can remember how warm it got the last one we went to in the summer. It was impressive.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm looking at the forecast and I see friday: 33 hi 17 lo partly cloudy. Saturday: 28 hi 17 lo sunny. Sunday: 35 hi 25 lo with pm snow showers.


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 3, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> After this event is all done, I think we should schedule a charity cut south of Ozark Missouri for July and invite our northern brothers to come down. That, would be extremely interesting, and fun.
> Maybe Thomas can remember how warm it got the last one we went to in the summer. It was impressive.


 
NO, HELLL NO. Read your sig quote from Loggin22.


----------



## Beefie (Dec 3, 2014)

You guys have fun, Its my weekend to be on call for the county so when they call I have to be there in 45 min, sucks but its my job.

Those stumps are way to high. they need to be flush or just a inch or two above the ground. Its just asking for a butt of a log to catch and have that act as a bat. I would hait to see who or what the ball would be. If you have never worked in the woods with a skidder, or have never fallen trees for a skidder, I would suggest you stay on the landing and help buck or split. There is a lot to do for everyone. Chris if he is healthy enough to run the skidder would be the one in charge so what he says goes and drop trees so they can be pulled easy, top away from the skid roe makes for a productive day.

I plan on going up another time to help but will miss out seeing a bunch of you southern folks that I have meet before and that I have still to meet.

BE SAFE

Beefie


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 3, 2014)

lmbrman said:


> nice Steve, can you put sides on it to haul out some of the stumps I found?
> 
> Accidents happen, lets not ASK for one please. Flame away if you want, but I have lost people in the woods who did everything right. The flames of AS mean nothing to me.
> 
> ...


 

I was with Dave on Saturday when we witnessed this carnage. Along with the carnage there was a substantial amount of blissful ignorance regarding how to put in a correct face cut, position of the back cut and no regard whatsoever in how a skidder is going to hook onto the wood to get it out in a efficient manner due to not laying correctly regarding the skidder lanes. Then with the high stumps it was very difficult to pull later hitches as they would snag on the stumps. These pictures do no do justice to the results in the woods. 

Dave was diplomatic attempting to stress safety rather than results. I am not so inclined and believe felling should be reserved for those that are very adept at it and that comes from experience and the ability to take constructive criticism as just exactly that.

I have an old saying that goes like this, "Never let your steamship mouth over run your row boat a$$".


----------



## Fishnuts2 (Dec 3, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> Bring rain gear folks? 70% chance for Saturday in Augusta, WI per the weather channel.
> 
> However Thomas saw sunshine in the forecast he watched. Both agreed in teperature of the upper 20's.


Keep changing the channels until you get a weather forecast that suits I always say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 3, 2014)

2 forecasts I just saw show Sat 30ish and sunny.

Bring rain gear, arctic parkas, and shorts (no speedos please!) Just in case.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Dec 3, 2014)

Went back & checked history for weather & found out some how I ended up getting the weather for Maine. ????? I know I typed in WI.

Glad to be corrected with sunny weather.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 3, 2014)

I'll be more than happy to stand behind the splitter!


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 3, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> In other words:
> 
> Rvalue is an idiot for bringing anything into the salt.
> Sam is a Genius.


If the trailer fits.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 3, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> Using the logic applied in school today, that everyone wins, no grades, good effort, etc. Everybody should get a chance to fall trees, regardless of experience level.... We can't discriminate!


No sawyer left behind??


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 3, 2014)

Wow, them stumps are sumthin' (although I've seen much worse).

As someone who will be there in spirit, I agree. Let the guys with the most experience drop the trees.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2014)

I'd drop em for y'all buncha phuckin rookies........but someone would have to come get me.


----------



## jonsered raket (Dec 3, 2014)

I don't mind felling or bucking. I've definately got more experience on the landing though. All in all I'll do whatever needs to get done. Can anyone tell me if this is the sand oak we have over here? If so bring some chains people.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 3, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> Mike it's now Tuesday and we still are waiting for your decision. I'm sure your work will be there when you get back home after a fun weekend with all the wonderful folks coming to help Scott.


Not looking good. Probably be heading to work on Sunday.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 3, 2014)

I gots $20 for the "go pick the Monkey up" gas fund. If I didn't have one of those stupid "job" things, I'd be on the way down to get him myself.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2014)

That's the sweetest damn thing I've never read Steve.........now hush before someone tries to get me outta this shop.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 3, 2014)

Hinerman said:


> NO, HELLL NO. Read your sig quote from Loggin22.


It must have been like 102-103 when we headed out....
Had to drive home with the windows down cause the air ain't cold in the truck..
Brutal man... 
Brutal...
But it was a good time anyway!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 3, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> That's the sweetest damn thing I've never read Steve.........now hush before someone tries to get me outta this shop.


Yeah, cause I can e-mail you your plane ticket confirmation... We'll pick you up on the way through KC...


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2014)

Primates and stuff ain't allowed on aeroplanes.....


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 3, 2014)

I heard they let a "companion pig" on a plane - till it crapped all over http://ktla.com/2014/12/02/emotional-support-pig-kicked-off-us-airways-flight-for-being-disruptive/ A seeing eye monkey should be no problem!


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2014)

Repped.


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 3, 2014)

Repped x 2


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 3, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> It must have been like 102-103 when we headed out....
> Had to drive home with the windows down cause the air ain't cold in the truck..
> Brutal man...
> Brutal...
> But it was a good time anyway!!!


 
It is ALWAYS a good time,,,rain, sleet, snow, or blistering heat. These Charity Cuts have become my favorite events outside of family time/events. I wouldn't take 50-yard line tickets to the Superbowl to miss one that I am able to attend. Well, I would take the tickets and sell them for 10-15k a piece and buy us some equipment.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 3, 2014)

I hope the weather stays nice like it is now, the roads are in nice clean shape. I plan on bringing my skidsteer with grapple. Is there room to park it inside as well over night? It lives in a heated shop, not sure how it would start in the cold.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 3, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Wow, them stumps are sumthin' (although I've seen much worse).
> 
> As someone who will be there in spirit, I agree. Let the guys with the most experience drop the trees.


That IS discrimmination!


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 3, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'd drop em for y'all buncha phuckin rookies........but someone would have to come get me.


You just have to make Bentonville by 2


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Dec 3, 2014)

Checked the Ellsworth creamery website, they do ship cheese/cheese curds. I can bring a few bags of curds or curd "crumbles" with. Plan on being there sat. morning as early as I can drag myself out of bed.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 3, 2014)

Time is getting close..
We meet in Carthage tomorrow evening to load up.. Should have time and heated shop for last minute fixes and such. Heading out between 3 and 3:30 Friday AM..
Picking up log trailer/splitter, and John between 4:45 and 5:30 just south of KC...


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 3, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Heading out between 3 and 3:30 Friday AM..


 
 this post belongs in the WTF thread


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 3, 2014)

Hinerman said:


> this post belongs in the WTF thread


Ok ok....
Between 2:30 and 3:00...


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Ok ok....
> Between 2:30 and 3:00...


Now we're loggin'!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 3, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Now we're loggin'!!



We'll be a splittin'!!!
Watching this crew go at it with all the high output splitters is something to behold...
And damn hard to keep rounds in front of!!!!


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 3, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> We'll be a splittin'!!!
> Watching this crew go at it with all the high output splitters is something to behold...
> And damn hard to keep rounds in front of!!!!



That will be a first in history. That the splitters can't keep up. It seems to me that the fallers won't keep up.


----------



## TBrown (Dec 3, 2014)

As far as the stumps. I never said I was a expert or anything. I used to work for a guy, mostly hauling logs but I did run grapple skidder some. I don't remember any flush cut stumps when they were hand cutting. Using the feller buncher the stumps were pretty low though. I am used to cutting for land clearing, be it building lots or fence rows so have it ingrained to cut higher so we can get the stumps out easier. I understand now that the stumps should of been lower, I can go back and fix that. We are just trying to help out and after all chit that was drug on and on it kind of takes the satisfaction out of trying. I can take advice, and criticism but after the fact it getting pushed into a big deal kind of sours the whole thing. Been a long day, I don't work full time in the timber industry and am learning.


----------



## jonsered raket (Dec 3, 2014)

Let's not get this event off to bad start before it even begins. We'll figure out who wants to do what once were there. Lmbrman I'm sure is concerned for everyone's safety including the fellar. It is a dangerous job even when done properly. Let's just make it a good time!! Pretty damn excited myself!

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 3, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> Let's not get this event off to bad start before it even begins. We'll figure out who wants to do what once were there. Lmbrman I'm sure is concerned for everyone's safety including the fellar. It is a dangerous job even when done properly. Let's just make it a good time!! Pretty damn excited myself!
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


Me too...
Been a while since I seen some of you jokers...
Too long!!


----------



## jonsered raket (Dec 3, 2014)

Plus it'll be nice to only have to bring a few saws. Most gtgs I run out of room lol

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonsered raket (Dec 3, 2014)

Matt we gotta get you and Levi up for some fishing. Send you home with a cooler full of northerns.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 3, 2014)

Can't wait to see my northern brothers! And sisters! And suddern brudders.......


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 3, 2014)

No problems. We'll get out there and show them woods who's boss. How far is it from where the trees are being cut to where the splitters will be spitting? I can run log piles from the woods to the saw buckers and maybe that toolcat can work by the splitters. Just throwing out a suggestion. We'll need a handfull of tree feller's and limbers and if its not too far I can run back and forth fairly quickly.


----------



## TBrown (Dec 3, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> No problems. We'll get out there and show them woods who's boss. How far is it from where the trees are being cut to where the splitters will be spitting? I can run log piles from the woods to the saw buckers and maybe that toolcat can work by the splitters. Just throwing out a suggestion. We'll need a handfull of tree feller's and limbers and if its not too far I can run back and forth fairly quickly.


The woods is close to the splitting area. The part closest to the working area isn't cut yet so a skid steer will work great.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 3, 2014)

I would be very impressed if a skid steer could keep Oliver's trailer loaded. (especially traveling any distance) That thing can reduce some wood FAST.


----------



## TBrown (Dec 3, 2014)

I hope to have the positrac there also


----------



## TBrown (Dec 3, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> I would be very impressed if a skid steer could keep Oliver's trailer loaded. (especially traveling any distance) That thing can reduce some wood FAST.


Four splitters on the trailer shouldn't go through more than 8 cord an hour


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 3, 2014)

TBrown said:


> Four splitters on the trailer shouldn't go through more than 8 cord an hour



That's half our goal.


----------



## lmbrman (Dec 3, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> Dave I agree and its great to remind everyone. We don't want anyone hurt ever. I seen Chris fall over numerous times trying to get the chokers hooked up last weekend and there are way more hidden dangers even under the branches and snow.



it's all good, Chris got a puzzypad thing for his knee- he even showed me


----------



## TBrown (Dec 3, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> That's half our goal.


16 cord for the day? Or 16 an hour?


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 3, 2014)

jonsered raket said:


> Matt we gotta get you and Levi up for some fishing. Send you home with a cooler full of northerns.
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


Just so happens, I really like coolers full of Northerns...


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 3, 2014)

TBrown said:


> 16 cord for the day? Or 16 an hour?



Per hour


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 3, 2014)

6 x 16 = 100 ish


----------



## TBrown (Dec 3, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> Per hour


On four splitters???? Or all 10 splitters? We will be out of trees by 1


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm merely echoing what Hedge said our goal was, 100 cords in 1 day. Guinness book of records.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 3, 2014)

TBrown said:


> Four splitters on the trailer shouldn't go through more than 8 cord an hour


And then there's the other 4...


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 3, 2014)

I can't imagine getting 100 cords out of the way, much less processed. But I am an old crippled up ########.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 3, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> I'm merely echoing what Hedge said our goal was, 100 cords in 1 day. Guinness book of records.


Face cords Dan...
Face cords...
AKA, up nort term for 1/3 cord...


----------



## lmbrman (Dec 3, 2014)

heck, the stumps might have been anybody's, lets call them all mine and glance at them, think about what I did right or wrong, try again, move on,no biggie, good way to learn IMHO

I aint no xpert, that's why I look at stumps and like to have mine looked at-

the tree stumps that is

now, for the real kicker, was I supposed to buck all the stuff out there, cause I only did half


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 3, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> No problems. We'll get out there and show them woods who's boss. How far is it from where the trees are being cut to where the splitters will be spitting? I can run log piles from the woods to the saw buckers and maybe that toolcat can work by the splitters. Just throwing out a suggestion. We'll need a handfull of tree feller's and limbers and if its not too far I can run back and forth fairly quickly.


Sic Um Andy!!!
We need lotsa trees!!!


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 3, 2014)

Oh, face cords.... I can start drinking and cutting up now..


----------



## Oliver1655 (Dec 3, 2014)

Dan is pretty well on the money. 

It is a full time job keeping the bucking trailer supplied. You get 2 people up there cutting & by the time the loader has the next batch of logs ready they will be real close if not ready for them.

The Tool Cat doesn't have the height reach to load the bucking trailer so Doug will most likely be hustling the logs to where they are an easy grab for the loader. And Doug can make it hustle!

For those who want to help but don't now what they can do, we can always use help with splitting, there will several splitters to crew. 3 people per splitter works well.

I'd say most of us are fairly psyc'd & are looking forward to a great day, renewing friendships & starting new ones.

A big THANKS goes out to those who have been working at having logs ready so we can get an early start Sat - also those who will be providing support services (FOOD & toilets)!

There is a definite difference between falling & cutting in place versus having to plan for the route a skidder has to take to collect the logs. I would say a majority of the folks on these forums we frequent haven't been in a production situation where skidders are used. It is easy to look back & say low stumps & butts pointing in the route they will be drug, but the order, front to rear or side to side working your way back, or work on the ones further back so you can leave the limbs behind as you work your way out versus having to fight your way through the limbs, well I am looking forward to hearing from the professionals how it should be done.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 3, 2014)

I would guess that Oliver's trailer can do 10 times the work of doing it on the ground.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 3, 2014)

Per hour.


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 3, 2014)

Here ye, here ye, if thoust splitters need more wood, I shalst pick up a saw and buck the chit out of some timber until the splitters runneth over; and, you'ns shalst do likewise.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 3, 2014)

Hinerman said:


> Here ye, here ye, if thoust splitters need more wood, I shalst pick up a saw and buck the chit out of some timber until the splitters runneth over; and, you'ns shalst do likewise.



Only from Muscogee.....


----------



## Beefie (Dec 3, 2014)

Speaking of shiters. Did any one line up a stump house for up there? The old septic there is getting close to retirement and a influx in well you no. Might cause it to fail permanent. Might need some one to have one rented and dropped off.

Beefie


----------



## jonsered raket (Dec 3, 2014)

Andy will ruin that septic if that's the case. 

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Dec 3, 2014)

It will take a mountain of logs to keep the splitters supplied with logs. If I had a little dirt ramp I could load the trailer with the toolcat. Oh wait the dirt is frozen now. The group should have 16 cord (128 ft^3) split by lunch.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 3, 2014)

Easy peazy...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 3, 2014)

I will probably make a stool


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 3, 2014)

Are the trees marked for death?


----------



## TBrown (Dec 3, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> Are the trees marked for death?


Yep. If its oak


----------



## Beefie (Dec 3, 2014)

If it's marked how is it marked? Paint flag what?

Beefie


----------



## TBrown (Dec 3, 2014)

Beefie said:


> If it's marked how is it marked? Paint flag what?
> 
> Beefie


Cutting everything


----------



## Beefie (Dec 3, 2014)

Cutting everthing! There is young pine in there that dosnt get cut, saw logs in there that shouldn't be cut. Is this Chris's orders or Scotts or the main owner Susie? This isn't a clear cut this is just for firewood, taking out only crooked trees and damaged trees. Its still there lively hood to keep the young and strait growing for there saw mill and for timber sales. Not trying to sound like a** but there needs to be a plan of attack what does and does not get cut.

Beefie


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 3, 2014)

Should I bring a saw?...

Or just gloves?

I'm good either way.

Anyone need any old saw pieces/projects? More in my shed than I need...


----------



## TBrown (Dec 3, 2014)

Beefie said:


> Cutting everthing! There is young pine in there that dosnt get cut, saw logs in there that shouldn't be cut. Is this Chris's orders or Scotts or the main owner Susie? This isn't a clear cut this is just for firewood, taking out only crooked trees and damaged trees. Its still there lively hood to keep the young and strait growing for there saw mill and for timber sales. Not trying to sound like a** but there needs to be a plan of attack what does and does not get cut.
> 
> Beefie


From scott. He is pulling any saw logs aside. Not cutting pine.


----------



## lmbrman (Dec 3, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> I will probably make a stool



ah, remember, no straining Andy


----------



## lmbrman (Dec 3, 2014)

Steve NW WI said:


> Should I bring a saw?...
> 
> Or just gloves?
> 
> ...



need, nope but now I am curious what my collection is missing


----------



## Philbert (Dec 3, 2014)

Just curious . . . How close is the nearest electrical outlet to the bucking area? 

Philbert


----------



## TBrown (Dec 3, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Just curious . . . How close is the nearest electrical outlet to the bucking area?
> 
> Philbert


Not too far.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 3, 2014)

the only 2 saws I'm bringing... My intent us to out split Thomas with Alex's new splitter! 

Whos with me?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 3, 2014)

Could one of you local yokels check on a porta John? Last thing we want to do is send the septic to its grave!


----------



## dave53223 (Dec 3, 2014)

I want to cut some trees . After that I can help you split.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 3, 2014)

Wish I could make it but its not going to happen


----------



## awol (Dec 3, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> the only 2 saws I'm bringing... My intent us to out split Thomas with Alex's new splitter!
> 
> Whos with me?


 Don't forget, you will have a third saw there.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 3, 2014)

awol said:


> Don't forget, you will have a third saw there.


I did grab the bar n chain, will paint muffler tomorrow!


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 4, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> the only 2 saws I'm bringing... My intent us to out split Thomas with Alex's new splitter!
> 
> Whos with me?


This sounds like a splitter challenge...
Shall we drop the 6-way in old scrap iron and get it on???
Woo hoo!!!


----------



## lmbrman (Dec 4, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> This sounds like a splitter challenge...
> Shall we drop the 6-way in old scrap iron and get it on???
> Woo hoo!!!



get it on 6way? not sure I can handle it


----------



## Oliver1655 (Dec 4, 2014)

I may not have a 6 way but the tall wedge does come in handy for stacking. I'm in.

Which splitters are going around the bucking trailer besides mine? I'll take the center point since Don/Sunfish is not going to be there.

I believe Doug was planning on bringing a bucking stand with 2 Super Splitters.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 4, 2014)

Are we making boiler wood, stove wood, or furnace wood? 

Hey Matt..... No 6 ways allowed.


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 4, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Just curious . . . How close is the nearest electrical outlet to the bucking area?
> 
> Philbert


 


OK, I'll bite. What in the world would you like an electrical outlet for, a TV, massage chair or refrigerator?


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 4, 2014)

Block heater on the oil tank!

That's my guess! Lol.....


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 4, 2014)

c5rulz said:


> OK, I'll bite. What in the world would you like an electrical outlet for, a TV, massage chair or refrigerator?


 


Homelite410 said:


> Block heater on the oil tank!
> 
> That's my guess! Lol.....


 
Chain grinder/sharpener????


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 4, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> the only 2 saws I'm bringing... My intent us to out split Thomas with Alex's new splitter!
> 
> Whos with me?


 
Shouldn't be hard to do....I move slow and steady. Remember the tortoise and the hare?


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 4, 2014)

Hinerman said:


> Chain grinder/sharpener????


 

Knowing Philbert it's probably the grinder or perhaps a blender for serving margaritas. Maybe he needs one of these:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 4, 2014)

Probably an electric chainsaw.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 4, 2014)

I have a nice electric Milwaukee chainsaw I can bring!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 4, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I have a nice electric Milwaukee chainsaw I can bring!


I wouldn't.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 4, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Could one of you local yokels check on a porta John? Last thing we want to do is send the septic to its grave!



Couldn't have come from a worse person here............... just saying...


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 4, 2014)

If I was closer i would bring the official Iowa GTG outhouse! Complete with climate control!


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 4, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> I wouldn't.


It is cool to hear the cutters sever the wood fibers since there is no engine noise!


----------



## Lurch2 (Dec 4, 2014)

Safe travel everybody. Sorry I had to bow out. Show em how we get it done.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 4, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Face cords Dan...
> Face cords...
> AKA, up nort term for 1/3 cord...


So tirty tree cords den?

Dats between 2 & 2.5 log truck loads in deez parts.

You boys are gonna be sore! ;0)


----------



## sam-tip (Dec 4, 2014)

We are like elves. We work really fast. Just encase you didn't see the bucking trailer earlier in the thread.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 4, 2014)

c5rulz said:


> OK, I'll bite. What in the world would you like an electrical outlet for . . .



Still not sure if I will be able to make it to the GTG. But if I do, I will have something new, and electric, for people to try.

Philbert


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 4, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I have a nice electric Milwaukee chainsaw I can bring!


Ain't nobody got time fo dat!!??


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 4, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> So tirty tree cords den?
> 
> Dats between 2 & 2.5 log truck loads in deez parts.
> 
> You boys are gonna be sore! ;0)


Cake walk bro...


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 4, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Ain't nobody got time fo dat!!??


Y'all are no fun......


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 4, 2014)

If I had an electric saw I could make a stool in the house. Probably make a mess though.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Dec 4, 2014)

With the build up the bucking trailer is getting, I'm afraid some folks are going to be disappointed. 

But is sure does make it easier on the back!

In the video Doug posted, Hinerman's splitter in on the left, Doug's Super Split HD in the center & to the right side Hoskey brothers and Stu's.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Dec 4, 2014)

Make my stool a high back please.


----------



## TBrown (Dec 4, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> With the build up the bucking trailer is getting, I'm afraid some folks are going to be disappointed.
> 
> But is sure does make it easier on the back!


I like the part of not picking rounds up from the ground


----------



## Oliver1655 (Dec 4, 2014)

TBrown said:


> I like the part of not picking rounds up from the ground



The main reason for building the bucking trailer vs a bucking stand.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 4, 2014)

TBrown said:


> I like the part of not picking rounds up from the ground


 
That is half the battle


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 4, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> The main reason for building the bucking trailer vs a bucking stand.


Don't discount the bucking stand.


It works great when its on a deck over flatbed trailer. And you can use the trailer for other stuff......
Just saying.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 4, 2014)

I like the gravity feed of your bucking trailer. You could use a bunch of powered conveyors, but . . .

Have you looked into manufacturing or licensing the design for production?

Maybe a version that folds flat for travel?

Philbert

(I like the bucking stand too, and Homelite410's trailer comment for elevating it)


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 4, 2014)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That is five halfs the battle


----------



## sam-tip (Dec 4, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Don't discount the bucking stand.
> 
> 
> It works great when its on a deck over flatbed trailer. And you can use the trailer for other stuff......
> Just saying.




Is there a flat deck over trailer available to put the bucking stand on? Or flat bed truck? If not I will use the log lift on my splitter. I can load the stand when on a trailer with the Tool Cat.

Picture from last weekend. Two stands of similar design. But only bringing one.



















Stand is loaded and ready to go into enclosed trailer.


----------



## wendell (Dec 4, 2014)

It would be good if you people wouldn't keep this important information to yourself. Don't have time to read 900 posts.

Time, address, anything important to know please.


----------



## TBrown (Dec 4, 2014)

S6825 Wisconsin 27, Augusta, WI 54722. Its a few miles north of town

Starting around 7am


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 4, 2014)

wendell said:


> It would be good if you people wouldn't keep this important information to yourself. Don't have time to read 900 posts.
> 
> Time, address, anything important to know please.


For moral support or are you gonna actually touch a saw? 


No sweat pants either Steve!


----------



## wendell (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm bringing the 2171.

I won't bring sweat pants if you DO bring pickles.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 4, 2014)

Making them tonight! 2 gallon!


----------



## TBrown (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't think I will be bringing the positrac. It is still on a site 2 hours away. I think between Andy and Doug we should be ok. Right?


----------



## sam-tip (Dec 4, 2014)

TBrown said:


> I don't think I will be bringing the positrac. It is still on a site 2 hours away. I think between Andy and Doug we should be ok. Right?



Will be handy if Andy can bring pallet forks to load the bucking trailer.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 4, 2014)

Handy Andy! Good one Doug!


----------



## TBrown (Dec 4, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Will be handy if Andy can bring pallet forks to load the bucking trailer.


 I could probaly still get the old bobcat if you think we really need it, as long as chris's neighbor's trailer is heavy enough and he is willing to go past eau claire to pick it up. It is old, big, but will lift alot. Will for sure want to keep it inside overnight.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Dec 4, 2014)

If Andy is loading the bucking trailer & Doug's bucking stand, Doug can hustle some of the logs, but keeping the splitters supplied is key. Is there anything on site to help with the skidding/log retrieval?

I was definitely not knocking bucking stands, I just wanted to go a step further.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 4, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> If Andy is loading the bucking trailer & Doug's bucking stand, Doug can hustle some of the logs, but keeping the splitters supplied is key. Is there anything on site to help with the skidding/log retrieval?
> 
> I was definitely not knocking bucking stands, I just wanted to go a step further.


Now that I look back John, I understand what you were trying to say!


----------



## TBrown (Dec 4, 2014)

Talked to Chris, there will be another skid steer there, a neighbors.  Also they have the fork lift and log truck if needed. Carson, the guy who runs the place some of you guys will be staying has a gooseneck trailer that can be used under doug's bucking stand. Also they are calling around for a porta-potty.


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 4, 2014)

how about name tags with our AS user names on ?


----------



## Philbert (Dec 4, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> how about name tags with our AS user names on ?


Duct tape and a broad tip marker works!

(Standard practice at our disaster sites)

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 4, 2014)

pickles done truck loaded.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 4, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> pickles done truck loaded.


Drool, drool, drool. . .


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 4, 2014)

Four pounds of sugar setting there!


----------



## wendell (Dec 4, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Drool, drool, drool. . .





Homelite410 said:


> Four pounds of sugar setting there!


I think Kevin is more interested in the horseradish.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 5, 2014)

Loaded...
Heading out in 3 hours...


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 5, 2014)

Have a safe trip guys! See you all Sat AM.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 5, 2014)

Me and Sarah are going to try to leave our house around 5:30 this afternoon, about a 2.5hour trip. Are we meeting at Scotts house or at the shop? Will there be somewhere heated to put my skidsteer inside overnight? We still thinking about doing a little wild game dinner tonight at Scotts shop at his house? Just trying to nail it down as to where to go. How far is the hotel from Scotts house?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 5, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Loaded...
> Heading out in 3 hours...


You all have a safe trip . you all should be close to going through KC as I post.


----------



## Beefie (Dec 5, 2014)

From what I recall Andy the hotel is 15 min away if that. Dosn't your Bobcat have a block heater? What I Had read in pasts posts everyone was meeting at the shop to drop off equipment.

Man I wish I could be there.

Beefie


----------



## TBrown (Dec 5, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> Me and Sarah are going to try to leave our house around 5:30 this afternoon, about a 2.5hour trip. Are we meeting at Scotts house or at the shop? Will there be somewhere heated to put my skidsteer inside overnight? We still thinking about doing a little wild game dinner tonight at Scotts shop at his house? Just trying to nail it down as to where to go. How far is the hotel from Scotts house?


They will have somewhere for your skid steer. The guys will be most likely be at the shop at Scotts house when you arrive. The hotel is a mile north of Scotts sawmill/shop.


----------



## big t double (Dec 5, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> how about name tags with our AS user names on ?


hello: my name is bar whore #1


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm not sure about a block heater, never looked. Its always in my garage and its usually about 60 in there.


----------



## TBrown (Dec 5, 2014)

andydodgegeek said:


> I'm not sure about a block heater, never looked. Its always in my garage and its usually about 60 in there.


I think there might be room at scotts house shop. Otherwise it will fit in the kiln


----------



## 5R-INC (Dec 5, 2014)

He wants to keep it warm not cook it lol


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 5, 2014)

Running along the Mississippi river nort of prairie!


----------



## TBrown (Dec 5, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Running along the Mississippi river nort of prairie!


Less than 4 hours


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 5, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Running along the Mississippi river nort of prairie!


Took that tour once at 18mph in a combine. Scenic as heck if you didn't look in the mirrors. Got kinda ugly back there!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 5, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Running along the Mississippi river nort of prairie!


You driving along eatin' pickles?


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 5, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Philbert (Dec 5, 2014)

Hope the weather is nice enough to keep the windows open!

Philbert


----------



## Mo. Jim (Dec 5, 2014)

Has anyone heard anything out of the Southern Convoy, they need to check in.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Dec 5, 2014)

Got 4 pounds of cheese curds today, 2# of regular and 2 of hickory bacon. If there is anymore cutting down trees should I bring my 4-wheeler with for in the woods?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 5, 2014)

Anyone there yet? We are just about to leave home.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 5, 2014)

Iowa Missouri is here and cutting already!


----------



## jonsered raket (Dec 5, 2014)

Just left myself

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 5, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Iowa Missouri is here and cutting already!



Outstanding.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 5, 2014)

Wish I could have made it


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 5, 2014)

Have a great time everyone - and heal well Treemonkey!


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 5, 2014)

we are getting a grinding lesson!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 5, 2014)

The truck is loaded and full of fuel. Husqy lover and I are leaving at 430 and should arrive by 7. Hope to see you all in the morning.


----------



## TBrown (Dec 5, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> we are getting a grinding lesson!


I'd of loved to stay around longer but a certain 6 year old had other plans.


----------



## Toyboy (Dec 5, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> we are getting a grinding lesson!



*Man, I wish I could join you guys if nothing else just to meet you. But I have to work tomorrow and being 70 would probably be more in the way then help. I would have brought my 038 Mag and 372xp for you to play with. I really admire the whole lot of you. Be safe and post pix with names so I can sort you out.
By the way, I just live up the road in Hayward, not that far.*


----------



## husqy lover (Dec 5, 2014)

Toyboy said:


> *Man, I wish I could join you guys if nothing else just to meet you. But I have to work tomorrow and being 70 would probably be more in the way then help. I would have brought my 038 Mag and 372xp for you to play with. I really admire the whole lot of you. Be safe and post pix with names so I can sort you out.
> By the way, I just live up the road in Hayward, not that far.*


I used to be a doctor, I can write you a note if you would like


----------



## MarcS (Dec 5, 2014)

I'll be there early as well guys. Got the saws loaded up but I don't know if the conditions call for me to bring my rowboat or my steamship. When we get the 100 cord cut and split can we break into the Leinies?


----------



## Toyboy (Dec 5, 2014)

husqy lover said:


> I used to be a doctor, I can write you a note if you would like



LOL.... there's only me. My replacement is on vacation.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 5, 2014)

This ride over is brutal. I can't wait to get there! GPS says 20 to hotel check in time!


----------



## wendell (Dec 5, 2014)

Seems my helmet is in storage in Iowa. If anybody has any extra hearing protection, is appreciate it if you'd bring it.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 5, 2014)

Safety meeting in Scotts shop, fish, cheese, meat candy, cookies, hot dogs, jerkey, southern Mo beer, and apple pi Ina bottle! Wish you all could join us!


----------



## stihlx8 (Dec 5, 2014)

So do we, so do we


----------



## sunfish (Dec 5, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Safety meeting in Scotts shop, fish, cheese, meat candy, cookies, hot dogs, jerkey, southern Mo beer, and apple pi Ina bottle! Wish you all could join us!


I figured I'd be missin out on some good eats.  Wish I could be there!


----------



## AKDoug (Dec 5, 2014)

These are the times I wish I didn't live in Alaska. I ran my 441C-M that Scott ported for me today. Man that thing rips. Everyone be safe and have a good time. Get healthy Scott.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 5, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Safety meeting in Scotts shop, fish, cheese, meat candy, cookies, hot dogs, jerkey, southern Mo beer, and apple pi Ina bottle! Wish you all could join us!



I would focus on the beer - but people are different!


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 5, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Iowa Missouri is here and cutting already!


We don't play...
Split some already too..


----------



## big t double (Dec 5, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Safety meeting in Scotts shop, fish, cheese, meat candy, cookies, hot dogs, jerkey, southern Mo beer, and apple pi Ina bottle! Wish you all could join us!



Meat candy?!?! I knew I should've taken the day off work!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 5, 2014)

wendell said:


> Seems my helmet is in storage in Iowa. If anybody has any extra hearing protection, is appreciate it if you'd bring it.


Gotcha covered...
Just get down here...


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 6, 2014)

Note to self:

Adam's fried walleye is freaking awesome...
I want more horseradish pickles and bacon...
You can't eat too many jalapeño brats, at least I don't think you can...
It's bout bed time.. 3:00 am was a long time ago...


----------



## TBrown (Dec 6, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Note to self:
> 
> Adam's fried walleye is freaking awesome...
> I want more horseradish pickles and bacon...
> ...


Are the pickles gone????


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 6, 2014)

One word: bacon candy


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 6, 2014)

Man. I'm in southern bliss. So awesome to see you all! And having Scott back in action ... BONUS!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 6, 2014)

Morning wi. Its time to rise and shine. Leaving here with in a half hour. The deisel will be wound up around 90. Lol


----------



## wendell (Dec 6, 2014)

Been up since 3:00. Might as well hit the road. I hope Andy leaves something for breakfast.


----------



## husqy lover (Dec 6, 2014)

East bound and down, loaded up and truckin', We gonna do what they say can't be done. We've got a long way to go and a short time to get there. I'm east bound, just watch ol' "Bandit" run. Keep your foot hard on the pedal. Son, never mind them brakes. Let it all hang out 'cause we got a run to make. The boys are thirsty in Atlanta and there's beer in Texarkana. And we'll bring it back no matter what it takes. East bound and down, loaded up and truckin', We gonna do what they say can't be done. We've got a long way to go and a short time to get there. I'm east bound, just watch ol' "Bandit" run. East bound and down, loaded up and truckin', We gonna do what they say can't be done. We've got a long way to go and a short time to get there. I'm east bound, just watch ol' "Bandit" run. Ol' Smokey's got them ears on, he's hot on your trail. He ain't gonna rest 'til you're in jail. So you got to dodge 'im and you got to duck 'im, You got to keep that diesel truckin'. Just put that hammer down and give it hell. East bound and down, loaded up and truckin', We gonna do what they say can't be done. We've got a long way to go and a short time to get there. I'm east bound, just watch ol' "Bandit" run.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 6, 2014)

Rolling. EAST BOUND AND DOWN!


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 6, 2014)

To all our fellow members please travel safe today!


----------



## wendell (Dec 6, 2014)

What a beautiful moon. 

Not sure those MO boys need a full moon.


----------



## sgrizz (Dec 6, 2014)

Hope your weather is good today . Be safe .


----------



## fin460 (Dec 6, 2014)

Good luck to everyone, be safe and cut some for me. I would like to meet everyone.


----------



## Toyboy (Dec 6, 2014)

Fresh out there this morning +3F Suppose to get around +28F today


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 6, 2014)

Just rolled into the shop. Not a soul in site. They must of partied to late last night. Guess its time to fire up some saws to get everyone out of bed.


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 6, 2014)

Lumbrman and I will be cutting pulp nearby.  We will stop by in the afternoon and help with splitting activities. I want to see one of the inertia splitters in action.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 6, 2014)

wendell said:


> What a beautiful moon.



Thanks. I'll try to keep my pants pulled up.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 6, 2014)

Rise and shine hooligans!


----------



## wendell (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 6, 2014)

Steve NW WI said:


> Rise and shine hooligans!


Shhhh....don't wake sleeping bear


----------



## wendell (Dec 6, 2014)

What's for breakfast?


----------



## sunfish (Dec 6, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Note to self:
> 
> *Adam's fried walleye is freaking awesome...*
> I want more horseradish pickles and bacon...
> ...


You didn't say Fried Walleye did ya? Arrrruuuggg... Matt, you didn't need to say that, bubba....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 6, 2014)

wendell said:


> What's for breakfast?





andydodgegeek said:


> One word: bacon candy



wish I had some . You guys and gal work safe..


----------



## Beefie (Dec 6, 2014)

What the heck 2hours and 20 min past the 7am start time and no pictures yet, slakers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol

Beefie


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 6, 2014)

I concur....

They must be really working. 

Weird huh?


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 6, 2014)

Have a great gtg and work safe!!!!


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 6, 2014)

Save me some pickles!!!


----------



## TALLGUY (Dec 6, 2014)

Mmmmm pickles. Mike your pickles are da bo mb. Wish I was there. Stay safe. Good deal keepin the monkeys warm this winter and for many to come. If I read the cord goals right should burn for a couple years


----------



## wendell (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## wendell (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## wendell (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 6, 2014)

Teaser....


----------



## Beefie (Dec 6, 2014)

That's not nice teasing us like that Sara.

Beefie


----------



## Philbert (Dec 6, 2014)

Sorry I was not able to make it. Got back too late to be safe to drive, let alone use a chainsaw or splitter. Looks like quite the event! Would have liked to have been able to help Scott as well.

Thanks for the photos.

Was Denny able to make it to see the bucking trailer and stand in action?

Philbert


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 6, 2014)

Only one OSHA recordable injury...
[emoji53]


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 6, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Only one injury...
> [emoji53]



I hope it's not serious.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 6, 2014)

Well, he IS going home with all of his fingers, even though one of em had to get sewn back on....


----------



## Beefie (Dec 6, 2014)

All right its after dark the party should have started lets see some pictures.

Beefie


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 6, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Well, he IS going home with all of his fingers, even though one of em had to get sewn back on....


 Really???


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 6, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Well, he IS going home with all of his fingers, even though one of em had to get sewn back on....


That doesn't sound good


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 6, 2014)

Here are the wounded.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 6, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Here are the wounded.


Both splitter related? :0(


----------



## Wood Cutter (Dec 6, 2014)

Very nice to meet some of you, Colby, Matt, Alan, Thomas, and many more that I don't remember!!! Thanks for the good time and good food!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 6, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Both splitter related? :0(


Nope. The purple one is splitter related, the other was smashed by wood


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 6, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Nope. The purple one is splitter related, the other was smashed by wood


Oh good, well not good, you know what I mean.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 6, 2014)

Splitters!


----------



## wendell (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## husqy lover (Dec 6, 2014)

To all who came out today, I want to say thank you for coming. It is good to know that there are still people that will help a neighbor out with no questions asked. We did a ready awesome thing for a great man and his family today.


----------



## workshop (Dec 6, 2014)

I can speak from personal experience, from the help they have given to me . It's what they do. They are the most unselfish group of guys and gals that I know of.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 6, 2014)

4 hours and 200 miles of seat time, a whole lotta splits tossed around, and too little fun time with friends old and new, and as always too much good food.

Gonna sleep GOOD tonight.

Thanks everybody for coming, and I promise I'll be at one of these down south as soon as I can swing it!


----------



## Wood Cutter (Dec 6, 2014)

So I must have missed it somewhere, what happened to Scott??


----------



## Philbert (Dec 6, 2014)

Wood Cutter said:


> So I must have missed it somewhere, what happened to Scott??


http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/prayers-for-treemonkey.265676/#post-5012158

Philbert


----------



## Wood Cutter (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks!!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 6, 2014)

I forgot my wife's crock pot at the house.


----------



## wendell (Dec 6, 2014)

20 minutes to scotch, shower and bed.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 6, 2014)

I took some nice pics, but am having a helluva time getting my phone (which is on its way out) to post them up through tapatalk. [emoji35] stoopid phone. 

Needless to say, had a great day, all kinds on my favorite folks up from the south, the locals, and a couple dear Sconnie friends... Was awesome to take part in the day! I heard estimates anywhere from the 40 to the 70 cord range! [emoji134]


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 6, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I took some nice pics, but am having a helluva time getting my phone (which is on its way out) to post them up through tapatalk. [emoji35] stoopid phone.
> 
> Needless to say, had a great day, all kinds on my favorite folks up from the south, the locals, and a couple dear Sconnie friends... Was awesome to take part in the day! I heard estimates anywhere from the 40 to the 70 cord range! [emoji134]



What only 40-70 cords. That wasn't the number I heard.


----------



## Fishnuts2 (Dec 7, 2014)

It was a great event to take part in. Thanks to all who did all the planning to help Scott. 
All the Best to you Scott!


----------



## thinkrtinker (Dec 7, 2014)

And now the long ride home for the
Southern Connection!


----------



## awol (Dec 7, 2014)

A bunch of us stopped at the resteraunt for breakfast, and Sarah snapped this great photo.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 7, 2014)

Breakfast first...
Then load busted up busted up splitters and head out..

Final conservative estimate was over 80 cord cut, split, and piled...

Full cord, not face...


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 7, 2014)

Stihl livin and Levi..


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey Levi how's your groin after taking a piece off the splitter to it. Must not of been to bad you never missed a beat. You are a hard worker and can run saws with the best of them. Hope to get to a southern gtg this next year.


----------



## thinkrtinker (Dec 7, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Final conservative estimate was over 80 cord cut, split, and piled...
> 
> Full cord, not face...



Now that is an accomplishment for one day!!

Wanted to be there but 30 hours in the saddle roundtrip would have made for a
miserable Monday


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 7, 2014)

I didn't get an actual count, but looking through the pics, I'd say head count was right around 30. That's an impressive amount of work done-goes to show the power of good people. We are all blessed! Travel safe, folks!


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## sunfish (Dec 7, 2014)

Good stuff, guys n gals!!!


----------



## workshop (Dec 7, 2014)

awol said:


> A bunch of us stopped at the resteraunt for breakfast, and Sarah snapped this great photo.
> View attachment 384798


Best picture I've ever seen.


----------



## jetmd (Dec 7, 2014)

Awesome pictures. Makes your aware of the fact good people still exist.


----------



## wendell (Dec 7, 2014)

Holy crap. No wonder I'm tired.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 7, 2014)

How's the thumb Steve?


----------



## TBrown (Dec 7, 2014)

80 cords sounds about right, pretty good for it getting dark at 5. You guys are all great, thanks to everyone for everything.


----------



## TBrown (Dec 7, 2014)

This machine is perfect.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 7, 2014)

This was at lunch break


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 7, 2014)

I think that pile doubled after lunch.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm still full from breakfast...


----------



## TBrown (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Metals406 (Dec 7, 2014)

Probably not as good as Mike's, but worth a shot.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/snappy-horseradish-dill-pickles


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 7, 2014)

Pickle needy.

Mike'll give up the recipe if asked nicely. It's so simple I remember most of it.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 7, 2014)

Steve NW WI said:


> Pickle needy.
> 
> Mike'll give up the recipe if asked nicely. It's so simple I remember most of it.


The wife is going to town, I'm having her pick up the ingredients.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 7, 2014)

Steve NW WI said:


> Mike'll give up the recipe if asked nicely. It's so simple I remember most of it.



Maybe post it here to share?

Thanks!

Philbert


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## mdavlee (Dec 7, 2014)

Nice job. Wish I could have came. I start another job tomorrow and will be traveling shortly.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 7, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 384879




At least you got my good side hedge.


----------



## wendell (Dec 7, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> How's the thumb Steve?


Actually, it was the pinkie and it is fine. My phone stopped working last night though.


In case you are confused by this exchange, after we were all done yesterday, Mike decided it would be a good idea to stomp on my hand.








Actually, that's not quite how it happened.



And Mike, the phone is fine.


----------



## wendell (Dec 7, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> Nice job. Wish I could have came. I start another job tomorrow and will be traveling shortly.


Where are you off to this time?


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 7, 2014)

wendell said:


> Where are you off to this time?


Chattanooga


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 7, 2014)

I couldn't make it. But is there more wood that needs to be cut? I'm about 45-60min away.


----------



## wendell (Dec 7, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> Chattanooga


Nice that you are closer to home unless you won't have time to get there which would make it worse.


----------



## wendell (Dec 7, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> Chattanooga


Nice that you are closer to home unless you won't have time to get there which would make it worse.


----------



## wendell (Dec 7, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> I couldn't make it. But is there more wood that needs to be cut? I'm about 45-60min away.


We left a few trees. Knock yourself out. LOL


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 7, 2014)

wendell said:


> Nice that you are closer to home unless you won't have time to get there which would make it worse.


Pretty much. Supposed to work 12 10's 2 off and start over. Might be straight through til the 23rd.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 7, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> Pretty much. Supposed to work 12 10's 2 off and start over. Might be straight through til the 23rd.


Mike, do you only do nuke, or other stuff? Food grade?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Dec 7, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> I forgot my wife's crock pot at the house.



I got it from Sarah. We'll just have to figure out when I can get it to you.

Nice to meet a few more people on here and more faces to names. And of course plenty of good food to go around too.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 7, 2014)

Well we made it home! It was an absolute pleasure to help a friend in need, meet some new ones, and learn a lot from Scott! I could sit for hours and listen to Scott and spend a couple more looking around in the shop! 

Big thank you to Vic for hauling us up there and a big thank you to Alex for letting us take the splitter up! 

Also to everyone the brought food, fish, cheese and bacon candy! That stuff is amazing. 

I walked in the door tonight to a big warm welcome and 3 very happy little girls!




Thank you to Sarah for the hook up and Duane for the delivery!! 

Here is Sam holding some bad azz 3/4" pitch harvester chain! That stuff is huge!




Sorry we missed breakfast this morning looks like a hoot but we were shot! 

An of course Scott, thank you for spending time with us today and sharing your shop and for the sawmill tour! We all can't wait to see the big mill run!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 7, 2014)

That chain looks a lot smaller in SAMs hands than I recall.


----------



## husqy lover (Dec 7, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> That chain looks a lot smaller in SAMs hands than I recall.


I think it will fit the 192t


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 7, 2014)

husqy lover said:


> I think it will fit the 192t


If that's top handle chain........ I'd love to see "big saw" chain!


----------



## TBrown (Dec 7, 2014)

So did we ever decide who drove the farthest? Hinerman?


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 7, 2014)

TBrown said:


> So did we ever decide who drove the farthest? Hinerman?



My plan was to split with Thomas as I wanted to meet him being I purchased a saw from him. I never did get to meet him. Guess I will have to head south to meet him this summer


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 7, 2014)

John (Oliver 1655) hows the thumb. and i don't want to forget Thomas's son's finger.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm home finally... 
Thomas, Dan, Cobey, and Alan are rounding third by now...
I sure enjoy seeing the northern and Iowa crews...
Even if we so busy splitting, we can't talk...
Oh, and woodcutter is a split throwing machine..
He needs to get south to a charity cut...


----------



## Vic Hyman (Dec 7, 2014)

Wanted to thank everyone for all of their incredible hard work and dedication this weekend! We were able to help Scott and is family plus it was great to meet so many new people and make new friends. Hope to see everyone again at the next event


----------



## Oliver1655 (Dec 7, 2014)

It is attached & talking to me. Life is good!


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 8, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> It is attached & talking to me. Life is good!


Heal quickly John!!!


----------



## Oliver1655 (Dec 8, 2014)

Again, a big thanks to those who worked hard ahead of time to have logs staged & waiting for us. This enabled us to actually get started some Friday late afternoon when we got there.

A great turn out with great workers! Good cooperation!


----------



## Oliver1655 (Dec 8, 2014)

For those who were not able to make it to Wisconsin, there will be another opportunity to help others this coming weekend just North of Springfield, MO. 

If interested, contact Workshop or post your interest for information here & someone will contact you.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 8, 2014)

I just tasted one of AWOL's home brewed bottles...
It's a winner!!!


----------



## awol (Dec 8, 2014)

That homebrew may have needed a rest for the yeast to settle, it had just traveled about 1200 miles!


----------



## awol (Dec 8, 2014)

Wood Cutter said:


> Very nice to meet some of you, Colby, Matt, Alan, Thomas, and many more that I don't remember!!! Thanks for the good time and good food!!


 Same here, and you sir, are welcome on our crew anytime!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 8, 2014)

Hedge you make sure and get that splitter repaired. I couldn't believe the amount that beam was twisting and flexing. And then the one table fell off. Oops


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 8, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Mike, do you only do nuke, or other stuff? Food grade?


A bit of everything


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 8, 2014)

Had a fun time, hard to call that work. Glad so many of you could come and help a fellow saw nut out. We had great weather, great food, and got a great big pile of wood done. It was good to see you all and especially good to see Scott up and about after what he's been through.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 384801


That furry fellow is a dancing fool....... Every time I saw him he was break dancing on the ice.....


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 8, 2014)

Back to work this morning! No cheese for a few days I think!


----------



## watsonr (Dec 8, 2014)

Anything on the pickles?


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> That furry fellow is a dancing fool....... Every time I saw him he was break dancing on the ice.....


Thanks for the folks who set up an easy chair for me to watch the activities! Wish I could have contributed more.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2014)

Wood Cutter said:


> Very nice to meet some of you, Colby, Matt, Alan, Thomas, and many more that I don't remember!!! Thanks for the good time and good food!!



Great to meet you! And for those of you who weren't there, Wood Cutter is one TOUGH dude!


----------



## jasper89 (Dec 8, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> Great to meet you! And for those of you who weren't there, Wood Cutter is one TOUGH dude!


I'm just mostly a lurker here but wanted to add that it was great to meet you guys and to help out Scott. The information learned on this site is very helpful and to see a bunch of guys come together for a useful purpose shows that there are some really good people out there. 
I got a chance to see and use the inertia splitters with some of the Iowa guys that really know how to get a lot of production from them. A really impressive operation, start to finish.
Best wishes to Scott (thanks for theYou Tube videos they are a great help), nice to meet Tim and Mike; good working with you. 

Frank


----------



## Wood Cutter (Dec 8, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I'm home finally...
> Thomas, Dan, Cobey, and Alan are rounding third by now...
> I sure enjoy seeing the northern and Iowa crews...
> Even if we so busy splitting, we can't talk...
> ...


When's the next southern cut happening??? Would love to make it down to one


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 8, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> Thanks for the folks who set up an easy chair for me to watch the activities! Wish I could have contributed more.


You mean that chair at the end of my splitter??


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 8, 2014)

Wood Cutter said:


> When's the next southern cut happening??? Would love to make it down to one


This Saturday!!!
That soon enough??


----------



## rburg (Dec 8, 2014)

How is Scott doing these days? I haven't heard any updates lately. It is good to read about all the work that was done for a friend.


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 8, 2014)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> John (Oliver 1655) hows the thumb. and i don't want to forget Thomas's son's finger.


 
Sam is fine. It looked broken to me at first. I took him to the hospital for x-rays. It was not broken or fractured, PTL.


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 8, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> Great to meet you! And for those of you who weren't there, Wood Cutter is one TOUGH dude!


 
Wood Cutter: big, strong, agile, light on feet, cat like reflexes, with a motor that won't stop (think Reggie White or Warren Sapp). Able to do the work of 2-3 of me.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 8, 2014)

Who got the long hauler award? 

Don't worry about hurting my feelings if you don't want a saw ported.


----------



## Wood Cutter (Dec 8, 2014)

This Saturdays a little quick for me lol. Darn tho, would love to make it


----------



## Wood Cutter (Dec 8, 2014)

Hinerman said:


> Wood Cutter: big, strong, agile, light on feet, cat like reflexes, with a motor that won't stop (think Reggie White or Warren Sapp). Able to do the work of 2-3 of me.


Thanks for the kind words, I'm not sure about all that tho


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 8, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Who got the long hauler award?
> 
> Don't worry about hurting my feelings if you don't want a saw ported.


 
I think it was me; and, I don't plan on hurting your feelings.


----------



## cobey (Dec 8, 2014)

Wood Cutter said:


> Very nice to meet some of you, Colby, Matt, Alan, Thomas, and many more that I don't remember!!! Thanks for the good time and good food!!


 you were great help!!! I was just pooping out when you got there thank you much! great to meet you my friend


----------



## cobey (Dec 8, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> How's the thumb Steve?


 how many thumbs got wacked??


----------



## Wood Cutter (Dec 8, 2014)

Gr


cobey said:


> you were great help!!! I was just pooping out when you got there thank you much! great to meet you my friend


 Great to meet you as well, cobey!!! (Sorry I spelled your name wrong earlier)


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2014)

Airborne firewood...... 







Staged photo....


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2014)

There is Matt, Levi, ?, ?, Hinerman, AWOL, Stihl livin, ? and the blurrr in the background is WoodCutter.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2014)

What a fantastic thing you guys have come together and done for Scott!


----------



## TBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

I really really wish we would of taken time for more intros or name tags.... I'm bad enough with names the way it is. Maybe Sara has enough pictures and can somehow place names on all of them.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2014)

TBrown said:


> I really really wish we would of taken time for more intros or name tags.... I'm bad enough with names the way it is. Maybe Sara has enough pictures and can somehow place names on all of them.



What did you look like?


----------



## TBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> What did you look like?


I haven't seen a picture with me in it so I'm not sure.. I had either a blue jacket or blue plaid shirt on all day with orange saw chaps


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2014)

TBrown said:


> I haven't seen a picture with me in it so I'm not sure.. I had either a blue jacket or blue plaid shirt on all day with orange saw chaps


OH of course, you were the one in the orange chaps!


----------



## TBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

TBrown said:


> I haven't seen a picture with me in it so I'm not sure.. I had either a blue jacket or blue plaid shirt on all day with orange saw chaps


The guys I'm sure of are
Homelite410
Vic
Hinerman
Andy
Sara
Wendell
Hedge
Oliver1655.. Hurt thumb right?
Awo . Big beard right?
Coney
Steve nw wi
Doug sam-tip
Stihl Livin
Husqy lover
Jonesred racket
Moody


Guess I knew more than I thought


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 8, 2014)

Dan Tony was at the other wood pile so you may not have seen him


----------



## cobey (Dec 8, 2014)

Wood Cutter said:


> Gr
> Great to meet you as well, cobey!!! (Sorry I spelled your name wrong earlier)


its all good, my names kinda hard to spell


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm about to have a bowl of Wisconsin chili!


----------



## cobey (Dec 8, 2014)

it was a great stuff!!!!!!


----------



## awol (Dec 8, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> That furry fellow is a dancing fool....... Every time I saw him he was break dancing on the ice.....


 Now Dan, I was NOT dancing, just trying to stay upright and not always successful at that!


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2014)

As usual, Stihl Livin waiting on rounds............. Or we'd had 150 cords.


----------



## cobey (Dec 8, 2014)

thanks to all that brought food, equitment, or paid for stuff, or helped out
this was a great deal,...................... we all gave all we had.. and it paid off


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 8, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> As usual, Stihl Livin waiting on rounds............. Or we'd had 150 cords.



What no picture of me sprawled out on the trailer stealing rounds to keep hedgerow from standing around.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 8, 2014)

Wood Cutter said:


> When's the next southern cut happening??? Would love to make it down to one



Whenever we can work out a weekend, you're welcome to hitch a ride with me. I don't mind steering wheel time, or someone to BS with on those long trips. Just gotta figure out when we can make it work. I told Matt Saturday night that sometime mid to late March would work real well for me.


----------



## cobey (Dec 8, 2014)

sorry to everyone I didnt get to meet or see this time.... I see a few people I didnt get to talk to on here
Stihl living... thomas was on the splitter with me alot of the day, he had tan carhart stuff on


----------



## dieselfitter (Dec 8, 2014)

Frank it was an honor and a pleasure to meet and work with you and Mike. After you left, Sarah jumped in and the three of us kept at it. After a while, I couldn't keep up with Mike, that guy is a machine. I regret not arriving earlier and helping more. Lots of good food, Sarah and Andy's chili was awesome. 
Thanks, DF


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 8, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> What no picture of me sprawled out on the trailer stealing rounds to keep hedgerow from standing around.


I told Dan you were a pretty good round thief... You kept 5Rinc" and his father from out producing us!!! Or maybe they did anyway.. They worked that blue splitter non stop all day..


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 8, 2014)

awol said:


> Now Dan, I was NOT dancing, just trying to stay upright and not always successful at that!


I think you needed different boots...
Those tap shoes were the problem I think...


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 8, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Who got the long hauler award?
> 
> Don't worry about hurting my feelings if you don't want a saw ported.


Fat chance monkey boy.


[emoji12]


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 8, 2014)

Husky lover and Levi on the stand... 
Cleaning up a little one...
Ole Aaron, "husky lover", got some serious trigger time on the trailer Saturday!!! He was on about saw #3 and I hollered over all the machines, "you hit steel yet?", al I heard back was "negative!!!"..
Hahahahahaha!!!!
We just kept feeding him fueled up saws..


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 8, 2014)

I would like to play on that trailer. This stupid thing called a job gets in the way.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Dec 8, 2014)

I was the one with the ruler suspenders and day-glo green gloves. Was running one of the super splits by the other trailer for a while in the morning, then went out to the woods with KDeerPark (belive that's his correct username) Andydodgegeek and Chris, Scott's son.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 8, 2014)

Hinerman's splitter eats rounds so fast, AWOL couldn't wait to get more...


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Dec 8, 2014)

That's me on the far right in the orange and bright green.


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 8, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Fat chance monkey boy.
> 
> 
> [emoji12]


 
You drive the farthest? How far?


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 8, 2014)

Can it be freezing, yet great at the same time??


After getting hosed by a rain storm in KC, everything froze by Saturday morning..
My splitter took 20 minutes to warm up, and had a couple saw chains and throttles stuck for a bit...
I had to un-stick the Deere's throttle for Levi, and when I handed it back to him, I said, "welcome to Wisconsin son"...


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2014)

You drive the farthest? How far?


I would have really enjoyed seeing my former neighbor..................


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Dec 8, 2014)

4-wheeler battery had enough juice to start it to get it on the trailer Saturday morning to go to Scott's, then promptly died trying to get it off the trailer when I got there. But I got it started with the pull start and used it the rest of the day. However trying to pull start cold it when it's been sitting in near-zero temps for days is another story...


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 8, 2014)

I am surprised I didn't wear the log lift out on Alex's splitter. We used it to roll rounds all the way to the wedge instead of like a magazine of rounds. It sure kept me or my helper from bending over and reaching for them! Love that feature especially with rounds coming off the trailer!


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 8, 2014)

watsonr said:


> Anything on the pickles?


Would you like the recipe randy?


----------



## Fishnuts2 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 385201
> 
> Can it be freezing, yet great at the same time??
> View attachment 385202
> ...


When you're havin fun with saws and engines running like they were Sat. it doesn't seem as cold!


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 8, 2014)

After setting up Friday night...
I think the old wood Owl is lookin better...
Just as hairy as ever...
Hope he's back in the game before winters end..


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 8, 2014)

I could spend hours just listening!


----------



## 5R-INC (Dec 8, 2014)

That blue splitter is one heck of a machine! It ate everything we threw at without missing a beat. There were a couple very tuckered out old guys at the end off the day. The bucking trailer with the splitters set up around it sure saves on the back.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 8, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I could spend hours just listening!


You listen...
I'll be eating those pickles...
And that whole bag of cheese...
You can fill me in later...


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 8, 2014)

5R-INC said:


> That blue splitter is one heck of a machine! It ate everything we threw at without missing a beat. There were a couple very tuckered out old guys at the end off the day. The bucking trailer with the splitters set up around it sure saves on the back.


Sorta makes us old guys pretty damn productive eh??


----------



## husqy lover (Dec 8, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 385189
> 
> Husky lover and Levi on the stand...
> Cleaning up a little one...
> ...


Just keep feeding me and I will give you all the rounds you want!


----------



## 5R-INC (Dec 8, 2014)

That's for sure! My arms hold up way longer then my back can. I am already looking for material to build a trailer like that. It would work out great up at interfaith caregivers.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hinerman said:


> You drive the farthest? How far?


I would have been if I had went. Would have been close to 4k round trip.

Someone else gets Randy's hand job on their saw.

[emoji6]


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2014)

5R-INC said:


> That's for sure! My arms hold up way longer then my back can. I am already looking for material to build a trailer like that. It would work out great up at interfaith caregivers.



Try a titanium back!


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> I would have been if I had went. Would have been close to 4k round trip.
> 
> Someone else gets Randy's hand job on their saw.
> 
> [emoji6]




You don't get credit for the wheels slipping on the snow. LOL


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 8, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> You don't get credit for the wheels slipping on the snow. LOL


Ha! No doubt.

G-Maps put the short route at like 1,780. Closer to 1,900 on the other.


----------



## Fishnuts2 (Dec 8, 2014)

husqy lover said:


> Just keep feeding me and I will give you all the rounds you want!


I can attest to that, he sure went through a lot of wood.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2014)

Woodcutter is that $ 100 / hr guy we've all been looking for.

(no insult intended)



And as an added bonus, he doesn't need heat or jackets.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 8, 2014)

5R-INC said:


> That's for sure! My arms hold up way longer then my back can. I am already looking for material to build a trailer like that. It would work out great up at interfaith caregivers.


Maybe a few of us could get together to donate time/material/$ to build one. I'd donate, might get a good price on steel thru work as well.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2014)

Steve NW WI said:


> Maybe a few of us could get together to donate time/material/$ to build one. I'd donate, might get a good price on steel thru work as well.



I could build it, but would like help with the materials!


We could have a trailer building GTG ! Mid Feb!


----------



## 5R-INC (Dec 8, 2014)

If we can come up with the material I would be more then happy to weld it all together.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2014)

We could build as many as were needed.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2014)

And we might keep the new design, and donate the old one!


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 8, 2014)

Metals406 said:


> Ha! No doubt.
> 
> G-Maps put the short route at like 1,780. Closer to 1,900 on the other.


Fly....
It's cheaper...
And faster...


----------



## husqy lover (Dec 8, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Fly....
> It's cheaper...
> And faster...


Will a saw fit in a carry on, and will it be OK with a chain on the bar?


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Fly....
> It's cheaper...
> And faster...


I don't fly.

Unless I'm the pilot, or the TSA let's me punch them in the mouth 3 times each.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 8, 2014)

husqy lover said:


> Will a saw fit in a carry on, and will it be OK with a chain on the bar?


Drain the power head-better yet, bring a new one-need to be empty. Take the chain of the bar. You should be able to carry on. I actually checked into this believe it or not!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 8, 2014)

Chainsaws at these gig's are like rifles at Hamburger hill...
You don't really need one.. Just look around on the ground, they're everywhere...


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 8, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Chainsaws at these gig's are like rifles at Hamburger hill...
> You don't really need one.. Just look around on the ground, they're everywhere...



Unless it was a certain ported stihl saw that I would of liked to try but was no where to be found when I was on the bucking trailer.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 8, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> And we might keep the new design, and donate the old one!


Folding design for transport?

Philbert


----------



## wendell (Dec 8, 2014)

dieselfitter said:


> Frank it was an honor and a pleasure to meet and work with you and Mike. After you left, Sarah jumped in and the three of us kept at it. After a while, I couldn't keep up with Mike, that guy is a machine. I regret not arriving earlier and helping more. Lots of good food, Sarah and Andy's chili was awesome.
> Thanks, DF


Sorry we didn't get more of a chance to talk. Damn slave drivers.

Thanks for the stogie and for not backing over me when you left.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm hoping to get some sleep tonight! I couldn't get the sound of "cars 2" out of my head last night. 


It did help to think of dancer on the ice!


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh, It was nice to finally meet you Wendell.


----------



## Fishnuts2 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Chainsaws at these gig's are like rifles at Hamburger hill...
> You don't really need one.. Just look around on the ground, they're everywhere...


Some of them look like they grow out of sawdust piles. Almost like mushrooms.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Folding design for transport?
> 
> Philbert




I know of at least 10 areas of improvement.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2014)

Freehand has been to my junky shop.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2014)

Stihl Livin, I'll let you run one of my saws , you'll give up on those stihls..............


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 8, 2014)

If they are those all orange ones you better have hedgerow or Levi dye it all black first.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2014)

No, They are not all orange.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 8, 2014)

I already want a WWS 2260 and a 2171. I don't even burn wood. I just cut for therapy.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 8, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> Oh, It was nice to finally meet you Wendell.




What Wendell was the only one you wanted to meet?


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2014)

Stihl, that was funnier than I could have written myself!


----------



## wendell (Dec 8, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> What Wendell was the only one you wanted to meet?


Of course. You can hardly blame him.



The joke I'd that met Dan several years ago at his GTG but he looks a lot different without facial hair and has put on a few pounds so his face is fuller.

So, I didn't recognize him and he used that to his advantage.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 8, 2014)

I had never met most of the people there til Saturday. I rode with Dan over to Scott's a few times to dump the trailer and he is a great guy. It was a pleasure to sit and chat with him on the drive to and from Scott's.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 8, 2014)

Fishnuts2 said:


> Some of them look like they grow out of sawdust piles. Almost like mushrooms.


I know right! I almost smashed who's ever 372 was under the front of the gooseneck bucking trailer after I cut the first round off the biggest log on our side! Landed within 4" of it and it was at least a 24" round!


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2014)

But Wendell, I'll let you forget it SOMETIME!  











Honestly though, I did enjoy seeing you again, and I have missed you!


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 8, 2014)

And don't feel bad, lots of others don't recognize me either.............


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 8, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> But Wendell, I'll let you forget it SOMETIME!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Do I sense a little bro mance here.


----------



## dave53223 (Dec 8, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> I know right! I almost smashed who's ever 372 was under the front of the gooseneck bucking trailer after I cut the first round off the biggest log on our side! Landed within 4" of it and it was at least a 24" round!


I cut that log shorter so the tool cat can lift it. 1 foot longer and you would have hit the saw with the round dropping off the trailer.


----------



## sam-tip (Dec 8, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> I know of at least 10 areas of improvement.



Interest in what you have to improve/change. But each type has a reason or usefulness. Its like splitters which is better. It all depends on how you work and types of wood.

Is it a trailer or a piece of equipment. If equipment no licensing for the road.


----------



## husqy lover (Dec 8, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Chainsaws at these gig's are like rifles at Hamburger hill...
> You don't really need one.. Just look around on the ground, they're everywhere...


This is true, I would be glad to use that little stock 064 of your again, and maybe one of those green things!


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 8, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Interest in what you have to improve/change. But each type has a reason or usefulness. Its like splitters which is better. It all depends on how you work and types of wood.
> 
> Is it a trailer or a piece of equipment. If equipment no licensing for the road.


When Dan says improvement, he actually means "changes based on what he's thinking"...
At that moment...
Then you gotta figure it out...
Takes a while to decipher the language...


----------



## cobey (Dec 8, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> I'm hoping to get some sleep tonight! I couldn't get the sound of "cars 2" out of my head last night.
> 
> 
> It did help to think of dancer on the ice!


 we did watch alot of cartoons....good times!!! i was stupid tired


----------



## dave53223 (Dec 8, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Interest in what you have to improve/change. But each type has a reason or usefulness. Its like splitters which is better. It all depends on how you work and types of wood.
> 
> Is it a trailer or a piece of equipment. If equipment no licensing for the road.


Your trailer is full now. Not much room to fit new ideas in there.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 8, 2014)

Doug was a machine in the tool cat and he is not afraid to use it!


----------



## watsonr (Dec 9, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Would you like the recipe randy?


Just ready how many post said the pickles were something made me hungry. Would love the recipe.... thank you very much!


----------



## Oliver1655 (Dec 9, 2014)

Philbert, as much energy as the logs have while being loaded & when the rounds fall after being cut, you would have to be very careful with a folding design. Note the catch tray on the splitter side IS hinged & folds up for transport.

The bucking stand is actually separate from the trailer under it & only has the bolts from the end rails holding it in place. But as Doug noted, the way it is setup, it is mobile equipment & does not need to be licenced. By having the heavy gauge expanded metal & no flooring under the area of the bucking stand, wood chips/saw dust can fall through to the ground. By the end of the day a huge amount is produced.

For those who want to build one, if you want an opinion of your design before you build it, I would be happy to look them over & give you feed back hopefully saving you some of the "growing pains" experienced during the development of this one.

Even though it tows well at 75 mph, I am considering adding another pair of axle hangers moving the axle back another 2 feet. I would use the current rear pair as the front pair. However, doing so may not allow the tongue to lower far enough to set the rear pair of prop legs the way we are doing it currently.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 9, 2014)

Gallon of kosher dills, drained save juice and quarter the pickles. 4c sugar 1.5 cup vinegar and bring those 2 to a boil. 4-6 oz prepared horseradish in bottom of gallon jar, pickles on top, then dissolved sugar and vinegar on top, top off with saves dill juice. Place lid on and shake over sink. Refrigerate overnight and devour. These make phenomenal pickle wraps!


----------



## watsonr (Dec 9, 2014)

What would you have in a pickle wrap? 

recipe looks easy enough... thanks and I'll bet they are good!!!!


----------



## husqy lover (Dec 9, 2014)

Since we are throwing some recipes around, how about the candy bacon recipe?


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 9, 2014)

watsonr said:


> What would you have in a pickle wrap?
> 
> recipe looks easy enough... thanks and I'll bet they are good!!!!


Softened cream cheese spread on thin sliced ham wrapped around the pickle!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 9, 2014)

husqy lover said:


> Since we are throwing some recipes around, how about the candy bacon recipe?


Ancient Chinese secret..


----------



## husqy lover (Dec 9, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Ancient Chinese secret..


Dang you Chinese people for having so many ancient secrets


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 9, 2014)

husqy lover said:


> Since we are throwing some recipes around, how about the candy bacon recipe?


OK seriously, though... It's not my recipe to give, but I've got enough to get you started for some experimenting:
Make a brown sugar slurry, put thick cut bacon in it. Lay sugary bacon flat on parchment paper in pan m bake in oven to close to done. Take out, change to fresh parchment, put back in oven to crisp up.
That's all I can share. You got to figure out specifics. [emoji4]


----------



## husqy lover (Dec 9, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> OK seriously, though... It's not my recipe to give, but I've got enough to get you started for some experimenting:
> Make a brown sugar slurry, put thick cut bacon in it. Lay sugary bacon flat on parchment paper in pan m bake in oven to close to done. Take out, change to fresh parchment, put back in oven to crisp up.
> That's all I can share. You got to figure out specifics. [emoji4]


Thanks Sarah


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 9, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> OK seriously, though... It's not my recipe to give, but I've got enough to get you started for some experimenting:
> Make a brown sugar slurry, put thick cut bacon in it. Lay sugary bacon flat on parchment paper in pan m bake in oven to close to done. Take out, change to fresh parchment, put back in oven to crisp up.
> That's all I can share. You got to figure out specifics. [emoji4]


Hmmmmmm on the smoker???? I think so!


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 9, 2014)

On the trailer, research and interview are critical with re-design. 

Tarry on.


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 9, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> Philbert, as much energy as the logs have while being loaded & when the rounds fall after being cut, you would have to be very careful with a folding design. Note the catch tray on the splitter side IS hinged & folds up for transport.


 
I agree, no need for a folding design for the reasons mentioned above. This trailer takes a beating and needs to be sturdy. It tows just fine with little to no wind resistance. If a person wants to build one that folds up, go for it. IMO, folding and unfolding is more unnecessary work. I think we need to focus on keeping the logs and rounds on the trailer. We had a few logs slide off the side and some large rounds fall out the doors. Fortunately, we avoided serious injury, but it is only a matter of time before IT happens. I tell my kids all the time "None of this is worth getting injured/hurt over". Some of this is on the skid steer operator but some small changes in the design will go a long way to protect the people on the bottom and sides of the trailer. My 2 cents...


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 9, 2014)

I agree with Thomas! A Lil wider and flatter like Doug's would be awesome. Its nice to not have the logs sliding to you, and if you need you can push them back!


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 9, 2014)

Hinerman said:


> I agree, no need for a folding design for the reasons mentioned above. This trailer takes a beating and needs to be sturdy. It tows just fine with little to no wind resistance. If a person wants to build one that folds up, go for it. IMO, folding and unfolding is more unnecessary work. I think we need to focus on keeping the logs and rounds on the trailer. We had a few logs slide off the side and some large rounds fall out the doors. Fortunately, we avoided serious injury, but it is only a matter of time before IT happens. I tell my kids all the time "None of this is worth getting injured/hurt over". Some of this is on the skid steer operator but some small changes in the design will go along way to protect the people on the bottom and sides of the trailer. My 2 cents...




but some small changes in the design will go along way to protect the people on the bottom and sides of the trailer


----------



## sam-tip (Dec 9, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> but some small changes in the design will go along way to protect the people on the bottom and sides of the trailer



My 2 cents. Flatter angles at the log loading would be nice. Easier to push logs when flatter. Loading height is bit high. I only have one loader that can load the trailer and it is to big to take to longer distance cuts.(10500lb)

I like that the cut rounds move to the splitters by gravity. But what is the ideal angle so they are not so hung up or launched. Make it adjustable with hydraulics? Step changes in angles? A mechanical engineer that works with product flow would be helpful on this. Or would a smoother surface down at the bottom allow the cut rounds to slide better. Keep the expanded metal at the top cutting area and then switch to smooth metal the rest of the way down to the picking area.

I want some kind of round forwarding on my bucking stands but have not figured it out. Spent the entire day on the 6th loading logs and watching the cutters trying to come up with an improvement. Step one get some 48" long pickaroons for snatching the cut rounds. The cutters spent plenty of time organizing and forwarding the cut rounds to the splitter helper.

I like that the picking area was enlarged. Allows for the cutter to get further ahead of the splitters.

I really like the trailer. Was close to buying it once. Just needs a few tweaks. Sure beats bending over! But I don't think charity cuts was its intended purpose. I would like to come up with something designed for charity cuts. The more wood we can process as a group the more people we can help.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 9, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> but some small changes in the design will go along way to protect the people on the bottom and sides of the trailer


Yes, that thing is Very Dangerous!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 9, 2014)

I like the gravity feed..
Wouldn't change that..
I think everything from this point may be refinement.. 
It's not made for great big logs.. 
Those pose their own set of problems to deal with...


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 9, 2014)

Hanging a screen on the back side would make happier splitter people, and maybe stop or slow a thrown chain.

A good hookeroon (aka not one the end fell off constantly) per splitter really works pretty good on the flatbed with Doug's stand. Still kicking myself for not bringing mine with down, it was behind the seat of the wood hauler when I grabbed some other stuff I never used...

Not much angle at all needed to roll a round, but sliding em lengthwise takes a lot more. Wish I'd spent a little time around Oliver's trailer to really see how it worked, but a lot of you guys have that covered.

Doug's stand was stupid simple, and worked good. I thought we were gonna have to nail it down, but once we got some sawdust on the snow/ice on the trailer, it stayed put pretty well. Even if we had to hold it in place, just nailing some scrap pieces of 2x to the deck around the feet would have done the job. I know it's narrow so it fits in the trailer, but maybe 2 of em side by side would have been better to support the long stuff?

Thinking out loud/brainstorming here


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 9, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> My 2 cents. Flatter angles at the log loading would be nice. Easier to push logs when flatter. Loading height is bit high. I only have one loader that can load the trailer and it is to big to take to longer distance cuts.(10500lb)
> 
> I like that the cut rounds move to the splitters by gravity. But what is the ideal angle so they are not so hung up or launched. Make it adjustable with hydraulics? Step changes in angles? A mechanical engineer that works with product flow would be helpful on this. Or would a smoother surface down at the bottom allow the cut rounds to slide better. Keep the expanded metal at the top cutting area and then switch to smooth metal the rest of the way down to the picking area.
> 
> ...


 
I like all your points. I would comment on the highlighted parts. Gravity is your friend if it can be done. Also, John's trailer has smooth flat wood at the bottom of the log landing area (after bucking). With a little saw dust it is slick as snot. I can slide a round from one end of the trailer to the other with relative ease. With that being said, there is a family that makes high quality wooden handled pickaroons to whatever length you want (at very fair prices). There is a link on another site (if I can find it) if you are interested. I don't think a long pickaroon is needed on John's trailers if you have 3 splitters surrounding it; unless, of course, you want to steal that cherry sized, straight grained round from the other splitter


----------



## sam-tip (Dec 9, 2014)

Hinerman said:


> With that being said, there is a family that makes high quality wooden handled pickaroons to whatever length you want (at very fair prices).




I would like to know where to get a longer handle pickaroon hookaroon. Logrite make an aluminum 48". I am a bit vertically challenged so longer handle would help.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 9, 2014)

Hinerman said:


> I like all your points. I would comment on the highlighted parts. Gravity is your friend if it can be done. Also, John's trailer has smooth flat wood at the bottom of the log landing area (after bucking). With a little saw dust it is slick as snot. I can slide a round from one end of the trailer to the other with relative ease. With that being said, there is a family that makes high quality wooden handled pickaroons to whatever length you want (at very fair prices). There is a link on another site (if I can find it) if you are interested. I don't think a long pickaroon is needed on John's trailers if you have 3 splitters surrounding it; unless, of course, you want to steal that cherry sized, straight grained round from the other splitter


I saw nothing...
And have no idea what you're talking about...


----------



## Philbert (Dec 9, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> I would like to know where to get a longer handle pickaroon hookaroon.



Andydodgegeek has a source for some wooden handled ones. I believe made in the Midwest.

Peavy Manufacturing offers some up to 6', as well as custom handles.

Philbert


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Dec 9, 2014)

Another upside to the cutting stands would be if you had to cut dirty wood you could get the dirt/bark off better without rolling the log on the ground or pile.


----------



## dave53223 (Dec 9, 2014)

How about a manhole cover hook. It is solid steel and hard to break.

http://stores.essexrockstore.com/42-manhole-hooks/


----------



## Philbert (Dec 9, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> For those who want to build one, if you want an opinion of your design before you build it, I would be happy to look them over & give you feed back hopefully saving you some of the "growing pains" experienced during the development of this one.



I think that is is a very nice system. The ability to fold, and adjustable heights/angles are features that I would like to see in a 'deluxe' model. There are some firewood processors, and certain types of HD construction equipment, that have these abilities, typically using hydraulics, as someone noted above, and locking pins. My comment was not meant to be critical of a very nicely built trailer, but to suggest some 'stretch goals' that someone might be able to incorporate.

As I recall there was some threads on the building of this trailer, and of the fixed height stands. Can anyone post links to look at the design and development of these?

Thanks.

Philbert

P.S. - I think that Interfaith Care Givers could use something like this full time!


----------



## dave53223 (Dec 9, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> I would like to know where to get a longer handle pickaroon hookaroon. Logrite make an aluminum 48". I am a bit vertically challenged so longer handle would help.


http://www.fiskars.eu/Gardening-Yar...Light/136520-Fiskars-Garden-Light-Patio-Knife
This patio knife might be what you need.


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 9, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> I would like to know where to get a longer handle pickaroon hookaroon. Logrite make an aluminum 48". I am a bit vertically challenged so longer handle would help.


 
I will try to find it. It is on FHC. Might be the same one Philbert is referring to. I plan on ordering a shorter pickaroon from them when I get the chance. For some reason the FHC website is blocked at my work. I did not know Logrite made a 48", although I am not surprised. Can't go wrong with Logrite.


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 9, 2014)

dave53223 said:


> http://www.fiskars.eu/Gardening-Yar...Light/136520-Fiskars-Garden-Light-Patio-Knife
> This patio knife might be what you need.


 
Looks a little too light weight for our purposes. It might be sturdier in person though.


----------



## dave53223 (Dec 9, 2014)

Hinerman said:


> Looks a little too light weight for our purposes. It might be sturdier in person though.



A garden hoe with a cutting torch adjustment might be the thing to do.


----------



## cobey (Dec 9, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I like the gravity feed..
> Wouldn't change that..
> I think everything from this point may be refinement..
> It's not made for great big logs..
> Those pose their own set of problems to deal with...


 18 inch and smaller are not bad....... anything bigger can be hell on wheels
i had some 20" rounds that I slammed to the deck of the trailer (after cutting so they wouldnt get away)and slid them down , with Thomas watching and waiting
and still about took him out!


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 9, 2014)

dave53223 said:


> A garden hoe with a cutting torch adjustment might be the thing to do.




I've always wanted a garden hoe, I just hate the plowing..


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 9, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> I would like to know where to get a longer handle pickaroon hookaroon. Logrite make an aluminum 48". I am a bit vertically challenged so longer handle would help.



Found it:

http://************************/forums/threads/nice-locally-manufactured-pickaroon.5737/

EDIT: Looks like the commies don't like the site I am trying to post. Doug, I sent you a PM on FHC with the link.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 9, 2014)

I started a new thread only for the argument, improvement, (slight) of the bucking trailer.


----------



## dave53223 (Dec 9, 2014)

Hinerman said:


> Found it:
> 
> http://************************/forums/threads/nice-locally-manufactured-pickaroon.5737/


The link does not work.


----------



## sam-tip (Dec 9, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> I started a new thread only for the argument, improvement, (slight) of the bucking trailer.



Where?


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 9, 2014)

dave53223 said:


> The link does not work.



No kidding. The administration on AS won't allow the name of the website to be posted.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 9, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> Where?


Probably in the WTF thread...


----------



## dave53223 (Dec 9, 2014)

sam-tip said:


> I would like to know where to get a longer handle pickaroon hookaroon. Logrite make an aluminum 48". I am a bit vertically challenged so longer handle would help.


http://store.peaveymfg.com/cart/category/1993/Pickeroons/5/


----------



## sam-tip (Dec 9, 2014)

Found the new thread. It is under chainsaw section. Just use the search on AS bucking trailer

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/bucking-trailer-build.268055/


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 9, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Probably in the WTF thread...



Bwahahaha, that is some funny stuff right there.


----------



## cobey (Dec 9, 2014)

we always continue to get better at this fire wood prodution thing, good times


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Dec 9, 2014)

http://www.pickaroon.com


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 9, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Probably in the WTF thread...


Dislike


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 9, 2014)

LOL


----------



## Oliver1655 (Dec 9, 2014)

Lesson learned is to use pallet forks to load the bucking trailer. 

The root bucket with grapple did not allow the logs to be set down on the bucking stand, instead they had to roll from the bucket which gave the loader operator less control of the log. Without pallet forks only one log at a time could be loaded on the bucking trailer.

Again logs over 24" diameter on the large end should not be processed on the bucking trailer.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 9, 2014)

John hows the thumb?


----------



## cobey (Dec 9, 2014)

I hope its getting better


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 9, 2014)

RVALUE said:


> Dislike


Hahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 9, 2014)

Ya'll did a great thing for Scott! I commend each and every one that attended and did what you did to help him!!




Hinerman said:


> No kidding. The administration on AS won't allow the name of the website to be posted.



AS and CR are linked all the time over there. They are not blocked at all.. 

Valuable info is great. As long as it is relevant and consistent with the thread/OP.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Dec 9, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> http://www.pickaroon.com


That's the place. Made in northern Minnesota, very good prices. I highly recommend them. Several people I know have bought them and all have been happy. And NO I don't work for them.


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 10, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> Ya'll did a great thing for Scott! I commend each and every one that attended and did what you did to help him!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Explain that to Judge Judy


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 10, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> http://www.pickaroon.com


Scott sells those in his shop!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 10, 2014)

30.00 neighborhood, and they have a textured handle at the end!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Dec 10, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> Again logs over 24" diameter on the large end should not be processed on the bucking trailer.



Seems like with bigger logs a heaver cutting stand like what is used to hold the cants for racing at GTG's works better.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Dec 10, 2014)

The bucking trailer will hold larger logs but the huge amount of energy in the larger rounds as they fall increase the risk of someone getting hurt so they are just not a safe option.


----------



## MarcS (Dec 10, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> The bucking trailer will hold larger logs but the huge amount of energy in the larger rounds as they fall increase the risk of someone getting hurt so they are just not a safe option.


I agree. We probably should've had a plan to deal with them on the ground away from the main setup. I started to quarter the large rounds on the trailer but one guy started yelling that they didn't roll onto the splitter table and the noodles were making a mess.. Moved to noodling them on the ground and got an earful because then a guy has to deadlift the chunks to the splitter table..

All in all the bucking trailer works awesome, I was very impressed and would be hard pressed to change anything.


----------



## dieselfitter (Dec 10, 2014)

wendell said:


> Sorry we didn't get more of a chance to talk. Damn slave drivers.
> 
> Thanks for the stogie and for not backing over me when you left.


I wish I had more time to hang out and chat. Arriving late and leaving early, I want to get something done while there. 
Kinda funny, I was talking with Steve NE WI for about ten minutes thinking it was you. It was all good, I've been wanting Steve NW WI also. He's got a neat Wheel Horse/ mobile hydraulic power unit project he is working on(please post some pictures). It wasn't until I bought up the subject of cigars, then I realized, wrong Steve. I look forward to the next GTG some we can catch up on the BS'n. There were are a lot of people there I'd like to get to know better. Scott's stories were cool. It was all I could do to peel myself away and get back to work.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 13, 2014)

Sitting here thinking how much fun a week ago was to see everyone and cut some serious wood, almost going through withdrawal! 

I want to head north!


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 13, 2014)

Today was a great day to be cutting. A little damp out, but my God what a great temperature compared to Monday! 25F warmer here now.

I'm thinking the snow will be gone tomorrow.


----------



## 5R-INC (Dec 13, 2014)

It was a great weekend for cutting. Got these two loads yesterday and two more like it today.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 13, 2014)

5R-INC said:


> It was a great weekend for cutting. Got these two loads yesterday and two more like it today. View attachment 386506


Your corn looks a bit woody.

[emoji12]


----------



## Philbert (Dec 15, 2014)

c5rulz said:


> OK, I'll bite. What in the world would you like an electrical outlet for, a TV, massage chair or refrigerator?





Philbert said:


> Still not sure if I will be able to make it to the GTG. But if I do, I will have something new, and electric, for people to try.



http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...corded-electric-chainsaw.268379/#post-5090576

Philbert


----------



## Beefie (Dec 15, 2014)

5R-INC said:


> It was a great weekend for cutting. Got these two loads yesterday and two more like it today. View attachment 386506


I would like to see more pictures of the old truck. It dosn't look stock.

Beefie


----------



## TBrown (Dec 17, 2014)

Newspaper article on the gtg
http://www.thecountrytoday.com/late...1e4-90d8-c37da1436fd1.html?mode=image&photo=1


----------



## Philbert (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice write up!

Philbert

http://www.thecountrytoday.com/late...e-848c-11e4-90d8-c37da1436fd1.html?mode=story


----------



## cobey (Dec 17, 2014)

nice story  thanks for sharing TBrown


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 17, 2014)

TBrown said:


> Newspaper article on the gtg
> http://www.thecountrytoday.com/late...1e4-90d8-c37da1436fd1.html?mode=image&photo=1





Philbert said:


> Nice write up!
> 
> Philbert
> 
> http://www.thecountrytoday.com/late...e-848c-11e4-90d8-c37da1436fd1.html?mode=story



Awesome. I didn't know they were doing a story on the event. Very cool.


----------



## dieselfitter (Dec 18, 2014)

I arrived late, putz'd around for a few minutes, ate, putzd around a bit more, left early and got a picture of my fat arse in the newspaper article. I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 18, 2014)

But, did you eat _on_ the bucking trailer? OOPs! Sorry, that is a separate thread!

Philbert


----------



## wendell (Dec 18, 2014)

dieselfitter said:


> I arrived late, putz'd around for a few minutes, ate, putzd around a bit more, almost ran over wendell, left early and got a picture of my fat arse in the newspaper article. I love it when a plan comes together.



Fixed


----------



## Fishnuts2 (Dec 19, 2014)

cobey said:


> nice story  thanks for sharing TBrown


Thanks for sharing the article. Nice change of pace to see my picture on something other than the Post Office wall! 

What they didn't mention is that you can run all sorts of great saws too. I'm pretty sure I got to try saws from AWOL, Cobey, Stihl Livin and a couple of others.


----------



## wendell (Dec 19, 2014)

I tried accessing it from my phone and it said I had to sign up to read? Were others able to access it directly?


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 19, 2014)

On the top of the page it says to view says 

view regular site

Click this and it takes you to it


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 19, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Nice write up!
> 
> Philbert
> 
> http://www.thecountrytoday.com/late...e-848c-11e4-90d8-c37da1436fd1.html?mode=story


Pretty short story, but nice.

Edit: Oops, guess I need to view full site.


----------



## dieselfitter (Dec 19, 2014)

"I arrived late, putz'd around for a few minutes, ate, putzd around a bit more, almost ran over wendell, left early and got a picture of my fat arse in the newspaper article. If I'd only gotten Wendull under the wheels of my truck, my day would have been complete."

Now it is fixed!


----------

